# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Սվինգ Ապրելակերպը Հայաստանում

## Glen

Ողջույն բոլոր սվինգերներին ու հակասվինգերներին,  :Smile:  

Քանի որ բոլորը իրավունք ունեն ազատ կարծիք հայտնել ցանկացած թեմայի շուրջ, ապա կցանկանայի լսել ձեր կարծիքը սվինգի վերաբերյալ։ 
Մենք (ես ու կինս) սվինգ ապրելակերպով ենք ապրում արդեն 4 տարի, Հայաստանից դուրս, բայց շուտով պատրաստվում ենք այցելել Հայաստան ու շատ կուզենայինք իմանալ թե Երևանում սվինգը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է, 
ծանոթանալ նույն ապրելակերպով ապրող մարդկանց հետ ... 

գիտեմ, որ դժվար բան եմ խնդրելու, բայց հնարավորինս առանց վիրավորանքների ու ցիվիլ պատասխաններ ենք ակնկալում։ 

Շնորհակալություն,
Գլեն և Ինգա

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), Rhayader (21.01.2017), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (28.03.2016), Մուշու (28.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ թեմայով հոդված էլ կա ։)

http://www.bravo.am/news/«Փոխվենք-զո...տանում/

Ստեղ չեմ կարծում լուրջ քննարկում ստացվի, որտև սովորաբար սվինգերական ակումբները փակ են, անանուն։ Իսկ ակումբում համարյա սաղ իրար ճանաչում են  ։)

----------


## Lion

Էս երևի կատակ էր  :Smile:

----------

Vaio (30.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն որ Երևանում կան սվինգ ապրելակերպով ապրողներ, կասկածից դուրս է: Ուղղակի միմյանց գտնելն ու գաղտնիությունը, կարծում եմ, բարդ կլինի: Իհարկե կարելի ա սվինգային ափերից օգտվելով գտնել զույգերի, բայց քանի որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ շուռ եկած է, մի քիչ դժվար է ասելը՝ էդ ափերն ինչի համար են օգտագործվում: (Գիտեմ, որ էստեղ շատերն անգամ սովորական Թինդերով են կարողանում զույգերի գտնել):

Կարծի՞ք: Հետաքրքիր երևույթ եմ համարում, բնավ չեմ դատապարտում սվինգ ապրելակերպ ունեցողներին, բայց ինքս երբեք չէի անի:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Մուշու (28.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Բլին...բռատ ինչքան փող պետքա կտամ,արտասահմանում ինչ պետքա կանեմ,որ շատ հարմարավետ և բարեկեցիկ կյան ունենաք,բայց խնդրում եմ,աղաչում եմ տոմսերդ հետ տվեք:Մեղք ենք

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Բլին...բռատ ինչքան փող պետքա կտամ,արտասահմանում ինչ պետքա կանեմ,որ շատ հարմարավետ և բարեկեցիկ կյան ունենաք,բայց խնդրում եմ,աղաչում եմ տոմսերդ հետ տվեք:Մեղք ենք


Հազիվ թե ձեր զորամաս գան Յոհան ախպեր  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Ձայնալար (28.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016), Շինարար (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բլին...բռատ ինչքան փող պետքա կտամ,արտասահմանում ինչ պետքա կանեմ,որ շատ հարմարավետ և բարեկեցիկ կյան ունենաք,բայց խնդրում եմ,աղաչում եմ տոմսերդ հետ տվեք:Մեղք ենք


սո՞ւտը

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բլին...բռատ ինչքան փող պետքա կտամ,արտասահմանում ինչ պետքա կանեմ,որ շատ հարմարավետ և բարեկեցիկ կյան ունենաք,բայց խնդրում եմ,աղաչում եմ տոմսերդ հետ տվեք:Մեղք ենք


Այ ցավդ տանեմ, թեթև տար, ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկին չի բռնաբարում ստեղ։ Չափահաս մարդիկ են, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ինչ կուզեն՝ կանեն։ Եթե դու ու քո զուգընկերը չեք ուզում, մի արեք, բլին, ո՞վ է ստիպում։   :LOL: 

Նենց եմ շշմում սենց ռեակցիաներից։ Մարդն իր անձնական կյանքի հետ կապված հարց է բարձրացնում, իրեն հետաքրքիր է, ում հետաքրքիր չի՝ չի անում ուղղակի։ Թե՞ եթե երեխան հանկարծ կարդա, որ տենց բան գոյություն ունի, միանգամից սվինգեր կդառնա ու կսկսի աջուձախ զույգերով փոխվել  :Lol2: 

Ես եմ ու չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ նման հարաբերություններում, բայց ոնց մտածում եմ՝ հեչ մեղք էլ չեմ, եթե պարզվի, որ իմ շրջապատում մյուս բոլոր զույգերը սվինգեր են: Այ, իրենք են մեղք, եթե իրենցից մեկնումեկն ինձ կամ իմ զուգընկերոջն է ուզում, մենք էլ, թարսի պես, սվինգեր չենք  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Sambitbaba (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հիշեցի, որ սվինգեր ակումբների մասին թեմա ունեինք, ասեցի՝ հղումը դնեմ․․․ էն էլ գտա, աչքս ընկավ էնտեղ մի քանի գրառման, փոշմանեցի։  ::}:  Մանավանդ, որ Գլենի համար օգտակար ինֆորմացիա չկար թեմայում։

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինչ էլ անգրագետ տեքստ էր: Ռուսերենից թերևս արված վատ թարգմանություն:


> Էդ թեմայով հոդված էլ կա ։)
> 
> http://www.bravo.am/news/«Փոխվենք-զո...տանում/
> 
> Ստեղ չեմ կարծում լուրջ քննարկում ստացվի, որտև սովորաբար սվինգերական ակումբները փակ են, անանուն։ Իսկ ակումբում համարյա սաղ իրար ճանաչում են  ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիշեցի, որ սվինգեր ակումբների մասին թեմա ունեինք, ասեցի՝ հղումը դնեմ․․․ էն էլ գտա, աչքս ընկավ էնտեղ մի քանի գրառման, փոշմանեցի։  Մանավանդ, որ Գլենի համար օգտակար ինֆորմացիա չկար թեմայում։


Հլա թաքուն ուղարկի էլի: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա ինձ, ես էլ ուրախացել էի, որ էս թեման բացվել ա, ասում էի՝ վերջապես մի թեման, որ էս տասը տարվա ընթացքում ակումբում չի քննարկվել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչ էլ անգրագետ տեքստ էր: Ռուսերենից թերևս արված վատ թարգմանություն:


Շին, հեղինակին ՖԲ-ում ճանաչում եմ, ինքն ա գրել, թարգմանություն չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու հոդվածի վրայով խմբագիր չի անցել.



> Հ.Գ. *Դե, ինչ,* սվինգը կարելի է չընդունել, չսիրել, այն կարելի է արհամարհել, բայց հնարավոր չէ ժխտել, որ այն կա ու աստիճանաբար ավելի տարածված է դառնում` որպես ամուսնական զույգերի սեքսուալ կյանքի թարմացում: *Դե, ինչ,* սկսեք ուսումնասիրել ձեզ շրջապատող զույգերին:

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Մուշու (28.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հեղինակին ՖԲ-ում ճանաչում եմ, ինքն ա գրել, թարգմանություն չի։


Բայց շատ անգրագետ ա գրված, Արտ, հայերենի տեսակետից, ռուսաբանությունները մի կողմ, լիքը ոչ հայերեն կամ սխալ հայերեն բաներ կային, ոնց որ գլխառադ, որ վանում են: Կներես, իհարկե, եթե քեզ մոտիկ մարդ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու հոդվածի վրայով խմբագիր չի անցել.


Բյուր, խմբագիրը չէր փրկի, ասենք՝ ասում ա՝ Եվրոպան անմեղսունակ ա, փոխանակ ասի՝ անմեղ ա, սրբագրողները թող ուղղեն կետադրությունը, ուղղագրությունը, բայց հայերենի չիմացությունն աշխատավայրը չի ուղղելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, խմբագիրը չէր փրկի, ասենք՝ ասում ա՝ Եվրոպան անմեղսունակ ա, փոխանակ ասի՝ անմեղ ա, սրբագրողները թող ուղղեն կետադրությունը, ուղղագրությունը, բայց հայերենի չիմացությունն աշխատավայրը չի ուղղելու:


Շին, խմբագիրը սրբագրիչ չի: Խմբագիրը նրա համար ա, որ մի հատ անցնի հրապարակվող տեքստերի վրայով ու հրապարակելի տեսքի բերի, ոչ թե ստորակետ ու վերջակետ ուղղի:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, խմբագիրը սրբագրիչ չի: Խմբագիրը նրա համար ա, որ մի հատ անցնի հրապարակվող տեքստերի վրայով ու հրապարակելի տեսքի բերի, ոչ թե ստորակետ ու վերջակետ ուղղի:


Բայց էս տեքստը վրայով անցնելու չէր, նորից գրելու էր, Բյուր: Եթե ես խմբագիր լինեմ, երբեք էդ աստիճան վրայով չեմ անցնի, էն ա ես կգրեմ էլի: Էլ ինչի՞ են լրագրողին վճարում:

----------

Chilly (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց էս տեքստը վրայով անցնելու չէր, նորից գրելու էր, Բյուր: Եթե ես խմբագիր լինեմ, երբեք էդ աստիճան վրայով չեմ անցնի, էն ա ես կգրեմ էլի: Էլ ինչի՞ են լրագրողին վճարում:


Որ հավես ու ժամանակ ունենամ, կխմբագրեմ, կտեսնես, որ հնարավոր ա: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ: Լրագրողը պետք ա կարողանա գրագետ տեքստ կառուցել՝ անկախ նրանից խմբագիրը նայելու ա, թե չէ:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հլա թաքուն ուղարկի էլի: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա ինձ, ես էլ ուրախացել էի, որ էս թեման բացվել ա, ասում էի՝ վերջապես մի թեման, որ էս տասը տարվա ընթացքում ակումբում չի քննարկվել:


10 տարվա ընթացքումը ո՞րն ա, հենց 2006֊ին բացված թեմա էր  :Jpit:  Հես ա նորից գտնեմ, կուղարկեմ հղումը։

----------


## Շինարար

> Որ հավես ու ժամանակ ունենամ, կխմբագրեմ, կտեսնես, որ հնարավոր ա: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ: Լրագրողը պետք ա կարողանա գրագետ տեքստ կառուցել՝ անկախ նրանից խմբագիրը նայելու ա, թե չէ:


Բյուր ջան, իսկ որտե՞ղ տեսար որ ասեմ՝ անհնար ա: Ես էլ կարող եմ, նենց չի, որ արագ արագ գրում եմ սոցիալական ցանցերում, ուրեմն գրագետ հայերեն գրել չեմ կարող: Ես շատ ծանր եմ տանում լրագրողների անգրագիտությունը ու էդ անգրագիտության խրախուսումը: Ինչևէ: Թեմայից դուրս կարծիք էր ընդամենը, չհասկացա՝ խի՞ ես հետս կռվում  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 10 տարվա ընթացքումը ո՞րն ա, հենց 2006֊ին բացված թեմա էր  Հես ա նորից գտնեմ, կուղարկեմ հղումը։



Ինձ էլ, ես էդ թվերին չեմ եղել ։)

----------

Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի որ StrangeLittleGirl֊ը գերազանցել է նամակների թույլատրելի քանակը և չի կարող նոր նամակ ստանալ, + հաշվի առնելով նաև մյուսների հետաքրքրությունը, հղումը, այնուամենայնիվ, դնում եմ այստեղ․

*Սվինգեր ակումբ Հայաստանում*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի որ StrangeLittleGirl֊ը գերազանցել է նամակների թույլատրելի քանակը և չի կարող նոր նամակ ստանալ, + հաշվի առնելով նաև մյուսների հետաքրքրությունը, հղումը, այնուամենայնիվ, դնում եմ այստեղ․
> 
> *Սվինգեր ակումբ Հայաստանում*


Մազալուն էն ա, որ ինձ ու Աթեիստին ռեսկի էս գրառումը դուր էկավ ․․․ 




> ԼօԼ, ի՞նչ պարտադիրա բացել, գրանցվել, վճարել, կարելիա պարզապես հավաքվել ու կազմակերպել

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մազալուն էն ա, որ ինձ ու Աթեիստին ռեսկի էս գրառումը դուր էկավ ․․․


Իսկ ես Հովոյի ասածը վերհիշեցի (դե շուտ էլ էի կարդացել), վերջն ա, աֆորիզմ ա իսկական․



> Հայաստանում նույնիսկ մարմնավաճառին պիտի համոզես, որ հետդ սեքս անի:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի որ StrangeLittleGirl֊ը գերազանցել է նամակների թույլատրելի քանակը և չի կարող նոր նամակ ստանալ....


*Յոհի*, իսկ ես տանջվում եմ, թե ինչի իմ սիրային նամակները քեզ չեն հասնում։ Փաստորեն սահմանաչափի խնդիրներ ունես, գազանիկ։ Էտ ու՞մ հետ ես էտքան գրվում։

----------


## LisBeth

Կարծում եմ սենց հարաբերությունների մեջ լինելու համար մարդը պետք ա կարողանա հստակ առանձնացնի ֆիզիկական հաճույքն ու էմոցիոնալ կապվածությունը: Կոնկրետ դեպքեր գիտեմ,  որ ասենք սվինգը ամրացնում ա զույգերի կապը,  բայց հակառակն էլ ա լինում: Շատերը կարծիք ունեն որ ասենք  եթե ամուսիններից մեկ դեմ չի "կիսել" իրա սիրելիին ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ուրեմ "չի սիրում" : Ինձ համար սա միշտ խորը վստահության ակտ ա թվացել: Հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա,  լիքը տարբեր ասպեկներով,  եսիմ:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց որ պայմանավորված մարդ ու կնիկ միասին գնաք բ*ի ։Ճ 
Մեկ մեկ արժի գնալ, բայց դե նախ պիտի կնգադ երկար-բարակ համոզես, վերջում էլ բաժանվի՝ խայդառագ լինես ։Ճ 
Կարող ա առողջությանը օգուտ ա, եսի՞մ ։Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ սենց հարաբերությունների մեջ լինելու համար մարդը պետք ա կարողանա հստակ առանձնացնի ֆիզիկական հաճույքն ու էմոցիոնալ կապվածությունը: Կոնկրետ դեպքեր գիտեմ,  որ ասենք սվինգը ամրացնում ա զույգերի կապը,  բայց հակառակն էլ ա լինում: Շատերը կարծիք ունեն որ ասենք  եթե ամուսիններից մեկ դեմ չի "կիսել" իրա սիրելիին ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ուրեմ "չի սիրում" : Ինձ համար սա միշտ խորը վստահության ակտ ա թվացել: Հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա,  լիքը տարբեր ասպեկներով,  եսիմ:


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ խորը վստահության ակտ ա: Ինձ սվինգի մի այլ ասպեկտ դուր չի գալիս, ինչի պատճառով ասում եմ՝ դժվար երբևէ փորձեմ: Հենց էդ էմոցիոնալ-ֆիզիկական պահն ա:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Էս սվինգերությունից ամենաշատը «պատահականությունը» չեմ հասկանում: Կարող ա շատ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, լավ չեմ հասկանում, բայց նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հեչ էական չի, դիմացինը դուրդ կգա, թե չէ, պատրաստ ես ցանկացողի հետ հարաբերվես: Որտև հակառակ դեպքում պետք ա որ խայտառակ դժվար լիներ գտնել զույգ, որի և՛ A զույգի տղամարդու դուրը B զույգի կինը գար, և՛ A զույգի կնոջ դուրը B զույգի տղամարդը գար, և՛ B զույգի տղամարդու դուրը A զույգի կինը գար, և՛ B զույգի կնոջ դուրը A զույգի տղամարդը գար: Իսկ սովորական դեպքերում ախր եթե մարմնավաճառի մոտ չեն գնում, մարդիկ իրար հետ հարաբերվում են, եթե իրար հավանում են: Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չուկ, իմ իմանալով ոչ մի բան էլ պատահական չի, նախօրոք նկարներով փոխանակվում են, շփվում, որոշակի բաներ պայմանավորվում, նոր ...

Ու քանի որ ընտրությունը մեծ չի (իմ կարծիքով դժվար տենց մեծ ընտրություն լինի ։) ), մի քիչ էլ համակերպվում են ради разнообразия։

----------

Chuk (28.03.2016), Մուշու (28.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իմ իմանալով ոչ մի բան էլ պատահական չի, նախօրոք նկարներով փոխանակվում են, շփվում, որոշակի բաներ պայմանավորվում, նոր ...
> 
> Ու քանի որ ընտրությունը մեծ չի (իմ կարծիքով դժվար տենց մեծ ընտրություն լինի ։) ), մի քիչ էլ համակերպվում են ради разнообразия։


Հենց էդ ա էլի հարցը, որ ընտրությունը քիչ ա: Մանավանդ ասենք մեր նման երկիր գալուց եթե հաջողվի էլ գտնել նման զույգերի, ընտրության հնարավորություն չի լինի: Ռուսական ֆորումներում եմ օրինակ հանդիպել էդ երևույթին: Մարդիկ գնում էին փոքր քաղաք ու հայտարարություն էին տալիս՝ առաջին իսկ արձագանքածի հետ պատրաստ հարաբերվելու: Մի տեսակ ստացվում ա, որ էնքան բաղկացուցիչ ա դարձել կյանքի, որ ուր գնաս ճամփորդելու անպայման պետք ա էդ էլ փորձեն, օրինակ ոնց որ ես անպայման գարեջուր կփորձեմ, եթե նույնիսկ զիբիլ գարեջուր լինի:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ ի՞նչ ֆորումներ ես բզբզում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ ի՞նչ ֆորումներ ես բզբզում


Պալիտ եղանք  :Jpit: 

Բազմազան, Ռուֆ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, ակումբում էլ սվինգ բաժին բաց  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ակումբում էլ սվինգ բաժին բաց


Հենա մարդը բացել ա, էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենա մարդը բացել ա, էլի


Հա բայց նպատակը զույգ գտնելը չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> շուտով պատրաստվում ենք այցելել Հայաստան ու շատ կուզենայինք իմանալ թե Երևանում սվինգը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է, 
> ծանոթանալ նույն ապրելակերպով ապրող մարդկանց հետ ...


Բյուր, քո կարծիքով տենց ապրելակերպով Հայաստանում ապրողը իրան PM չի՞ գրի  :Jpit:   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո կարծիքով տենց ապրելակերպով Հայաստանում ապրողը իրան PM չի՞ գրի


Չէի ֆայմել  :Jpit:  Բայց ես բացահայտ էի ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Էս սվինգերությունից ամենաշատը «պատահականությունը» չեմ հասկանում: Կարող ա շատ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, լավ չեմ հասկանում, բայց նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հեչ էական չի, դիմացինը դուրդ կգա, թե չէ, պատրաստ ես ցանկացողի հետ հարաբերվես: Որտև հակառակ դեպքում պետք ա որ խայտառակ դժվար լիներ գտնել զույգ, որի և՛ A զույգի տղամարդու դուրը B զույգի կինը գար, և՛ A զույգի կնոջ դուրը B զույգի տղամարդը գար, և՛ B զույգի տղամարդու դուրը A զույգի կինը գար, և՛ B զույգի կնոջ դուրը A զույգի տղամարդը գար: Իսկ սովորական դեպքերում ախր եթե մարմնավաճառի մոտ չեն գնում, մարդիկ իրար հետ հարաբերվում են, եթե իրար հավանում են: Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում:



Chuk ջան, անկեղծ ասած մենք էլ դա երբեք չենք հասկացել ու մեզ համար էլ ա դա անըդունելի։
չափազանց կարևոր ա թե ում հետ ես հարաբերության մեջ մտնում ու ինչքան ա տվյալ զույգը քեզ դուր գալիս։
քո ասած տարբերակը իհարկե կա, գոյություն ունի, բայց դա մի տեսակ կենդանական երևույթի ա նման։

----------

Chuk (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Չուկ, իմ իմանալով ոչ մի բան էլ պատահական չի, նախօրոք նկարներով փոխանակվում են, շփվում, որոշակի բաներ պայմանավորվում, նոր ...
> 
> Ու քանի որ ընտրությունը մեծ չի (իմ կարծիքով դժվար տենց մեծ ընտրություն լինի ։) ), մի քիչ էլ համակերպվում են ради разнообразия։


Հայաստանում երևի ընտրությունը մեծ չի, բայց մեզ մոտ չափազանց մեծ ա։
հանդիպումներ են կազմակերպվում, ուղղակի մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու ու շփվելու համար, որպեսզի հասկանանք, արդյո՞ք իրար դուր ենք գալիս ու համապատասխանում ենք թե ոչ։
Օրինակ մեզ համար շատ կարևոր ա, որ զույգը լինի ամուսնացած, կիրթ ու բանիմաց։ 
դատարկ մաչդկանց հետ խոսլու թեմա չի լինում, հետևաբար ինտիմն էլ չի ձգում։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայաստանում երևի ընտրությունը մեծ չի, բայց մեզ մոտ չափազանց մեծ ա։
> հանդիպումներ են կազմակերպվում, ուղղակի մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու ու շփվելու համար, որպեսզի հասկանանք, արդյո՞ք իրար դուր ենք գալիս ու համապատասխանում ենք թե ոչ։
> Օրինակ մեզ համար շատ կարևոր ա, որ զույգը լինի ամուսնացած, կիրթ ու բանիմաց։ 
> դատարկ մաչդկանց հետ խոսլու թեմա չի լինում, հետևաբար ինտիմն էլ չի ձգում։


Իսկ եթե ասենք թե զույգից մեկն ա դուր գալիս, իսկ մյուսը չէ, էդ դեպքում ձեզանից մե՞կն ա սեքսով զբաղվում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվում եք: 

Մեկ էլ զուտ հետաքրքիր ա, երբ որ զույգերով փոխվում եք, իրար հետ նույն սենյակու՞մ եք գիշերն անցկացնում, թե՞ առանձին առանձին:

----------


## Glen

Նախասիրիթյունները շատ տարբեր են, ասում ա ինչքան մարդ՝ էնքան ճաշակ։
Օրինակ մենք չենք սիրում ակումբում որևէ հարաբերություն ունենալ, զուտ հիգիենիկ զգուշության պատճառով։
նախնտրում ենք ավելի ինտիմ ու հանգիստ միջավայր, հյուրանոց, կամ մեկն ու մեկիս տունը։
պատահական մարդկանց հետ հարաբերություն երբեք չեն ունենում։ 4 տարվա մեջ ընդամենը 6 անգամ ենք հարաբերվել ուրիշ զույգի հետ։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կենդանական ակտի կողմնակից չենք, որ ամեն պատահածի հետ փակվենք, էնքան որ սեքս անենք։ Տենց մոտեցմանը մենք դեմ ենք։
Չեմ ասում սխալ ա կամ ճիշտ, մենք առհասարակ ոչ ոքի չենք քննադատում, ուղղակի մենք էդ տեսակը չենք։

ի դեպ, զարմանալիորեն, շատ ադեկվատ ու առողջ գրառումներ եք անում։ Շնորհակալ եմ !

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Իսկ եթե ասենք թե զույգից մեկն ա դուր գալիս, իսկ մյուսը չէ, էդ դեպքում ձեզանից մե՞կն ա սեքսով զբաղվում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվում եք: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ զուտ հետաքրքիր ա, երբ որ զույգերով փոխվում եք, իրար հետ նույն սենյակու՞մ եք գիշերն անցկացնում, թե՞ առանձին առանձին:


պարտադիր երկուսն էլ պետք ա դուր գան ու բացառապես նույն սենյակում ենք հարաբերվում։
եթե զույգերից մեկը մյուսի դուրը չգա, ապա շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով մերժում ենք, բայց էնպես, որ չվիրավորենք։
սվինգերների մոտ դա ընդունված ա ու մենք շատ անկեղծ ենք նման հարցերում։
միևնույմ ժամանակ, էդ նույն մարդկանց հետ կարող ենք ուղղակի լավ ընկերներ լինել ու շփվել ինտիմից դուրս։

----------

Progart (13.05.2019), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ոնց առաջացավ էդ կենսակերպով ապրելու ցանկությունը, ինչն է դրա հիմքում, ինչ է դա տալիս ձեզ երկուսիդ:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Lion

> Նախասիրիթյունները շատ տարբեր են, ասում ա ինչքան մարդ՝ էնքան ճաշակ։
> Օրինակ մենք չենք սիրում ակումբում որևէ հարաբերություն ունենալ, զուտ հիգիենիկ զգուշության պատճառով։
> նախնտրում ենք ավելի ինտիմ ու հանգիստ միջավայր, հյուրանոց, կամ մեկն ու մեկիս տունը։
> պատահական մարդկանց հետ հարաբերություն երբեք չեն ունենում։ 4 տարվա մեջ ընդամենը 6 անգամ ենք հարաբերվել ուրիշ զույգի հետ։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կենդանական ակտի կողմնակից չենք, որ ամեն պատահածի հետ փակվենք, էնքան որ սեքս անենք։ Տենց մոտեցմանը մենք դեմ ենք։
> Չեմ ասում սխալ ա կամ ճիշտ, մենք առհասարակ ոչ ոքի չենք քննադատում, ուղղակի մենք էդ տեսակը չենք։
> 
> ի դեպ, զարմանալիորեն, շատ ադեկվատ ու առողջ գրառումներ եք անում։ Շնորհակալ եմ !


Մի հարց կարելի է - լավ, որպես տղամարդ, չեք նեղվում (մեղմ ասած), որ ձեր կնոջը ուրիշ տղամարդ է տիրում?

*Հ.Գ.*

Անձամբ ես, Գլեն, էս ադեկվատության պահով եմ ասում, էլի, ինձ ահագին զսպում եմ, որ ուղղակի չասեմ այն ամենը, ինչ մտածում եմ նման երևույթի մասին...

----------

Micke (21.06.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (29.03.2016), Յոհաննես (29.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, էս ամեն մեկի խելքի բանը չի։ Երևի հատուկ հոգեկերտվածք ա պետք ունենալ սվինգի գնալու համար։ 

Ասում են, ճիշտ թե սուտ, որ Թոմ Կրուզն ու Նիկոլ Քիդամը բաժանվեցին Eyes Wide Shut-ից հետո, որտեղ սվինգը, մնացած սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաների հետ միասին, վայթեմ թեմաներից մեկն ա։

----------

erexa (22.12.2016), Progart (13.05.2019)

----------


## Glen

> Մի հարց կարելի է - լավ, որպես տղամարդ, չեք նեղվում (մեղմ ասած), որ ձեր կնոջը ուրիշ տղամարդ է տիրում?
> 
> *Հ.Գ.*
> 
> Անձամբ ես, Գլեն, էս ադեկվատության պահով եմ ասում, էլի, ինձ ահագին զսպում եմ, որ ուղղակի չասեմ այն ամենը, ինչ մտածում եմ նման երևույթի մասին...




Հակիրճ՝ ոչ։ Իսկ թե ինչու՞ , դա արդեն չեմ կարող բացատրել, քանի որ Հ.Գ.-իդ բովանդակությունից արդեն պարզ ա, որ հասկանալը չի մտնում քո պլանների մեջ )) անկեղծ ...

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Իսկ ոնց առաջացավ էդ կենսակերպով ապրելու ցանկությունը, ինչն է դրա հիմքում, ինչ է դա տալիս ձեզ երկուսիդ:


ամեն ինչ սկսվեց զրույցներից ու մեր ֆանտազիաների մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվելուց, բայց մինչ արտահայտվելը մենք մենք իրար հանդեպ կատարյալ վստահություն ունեինք, բնականաբար հիմա՝ առավել ևս ))
իսկ անսահման սիրո մասին խոսելն անգամ ավելորդ ա։ 
դա մեզ տալիս ա կատարյալ ազատություն, ցանկությունների մեջ ազատ լինելու հնարավորություն, էլ ավելի շատ սեր ու կիրք։

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), ivy (29.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

Մի հարց էլ, եթե դեմ չես։
Իսկ մենակ մեկ ուրիշ զույգի հետ լինե՞լն է ձեզ հետաքրքիր, թե ասենք մի բիսեքսուալ կնոջ (տղամարդո՞ւ) հետ էլ կուզենայիք փորձել։ Երեքով։

----------

Sambitbaba (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Մի հարց էլ, եթե դեմ չես։
> Իսկ մենակ մեկ ուրիշ զույգի հետ լինե՞լն է ձեզ հետաքրքիր, թե ասենք մի բիսեքսուալ կնոջ (տղամարդո՞ւ) հետ էլ կուզենայիք փորձել։ Երեքով։


բիսեքսուալ կնոջ հետ՝ իհարկե այո ու ունեցել ենք նման փորձ ))
բիսեքսուալ տղամարդու՝ ոչ ու երբեք։

----------

ivy (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Չեմ հասկանում` ի՞նչ ստանդարտներ են: Մարդկանց վիրավորելը նորմալ ա, կնոջը սեփականություն համարելը նորմալ ա, իսկ փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ այլ մարդու/մարդկանց հետ սեքսը` եսիմինչ այլասերվածություն ու անվայել բան: 
Եթե մեկն նման արարք չի անի, նորմալ ա, նորմալ ա նաև անելը, բայց վիրավորելն ու անպատվելն ուրիշներին այլ կենսակերպի համար` մեղմ ասած անտանելի ա:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Շինարար (29.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ հասկանում` ի՞նչ ստանդարտներ են: Մարդկանց վիրավորելը նորմալ ա, կնոջը սեփականություն համարելը նորմալ ա, իսկ փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ այլ մարդու/մարդկանց հետ սեքսը` եսիմինչ այլասերվածություն ու անվայել բան: 
> Եթե մեկն նման արարք չի անի, նորմալ ա, նորմալ ա նաև անելը, բայց վիրավորելն ու անպատվելն ուրիշներին այլ կենսակերպի համար` մեղմ ասած անտանելի ա:


Հայ գենի խնդիր կա

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Lion-ի՝ անձնական հարթության, ոչ կոռեկտ, քննարկումը գռեհկացնող գրառումները ու դրանցից սկիզբ առած՝ այլոց թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են: Երևույթի նկատմամբ ազատ եք ունենալ ցանկացած վերաբերմունք ու այն արտահայտել, բայց դա պե՛տք է անեք կոռեկտության սահմանում, առանց դիմացինին վիրավորող արտահայտությունների, բառերի, ձևակերպումների:*

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծիքս, եթե մի նախադասությամբ արտահայտեմ. ավելի լավ ա սվինգ, քան հանրապետական: 

Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում վրդովվողներին. ախպեր էն ինքը էն իրա կնիկը: Խի՞ եք խառնվել իրար: 

Օրինակ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր են էս թեմաները՝ հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ քեզ էդ դերում պատկերացնես, բայց դե կարդում իմանում ես, որ տենց բաներ կան: Վերջը ավելի լավ ա իմանալ, քան չիմանալ: Ավելի լավ ա միմյանց հետ հարգալից լինել, քան քրֆել:

Գլենին անկեղծ մաղթում եմ, որ գտնի էն ինչ փնտրում ա ու անմոռանալի արձակուրդ անցկացնի  :Smile:  
Ընդհանրապես, բոլորին մաղթում եմ, որ իրանց ուզածով սեքս ունենան ու անմոռանալի արձակուրդ` կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ (տեր եմ, հնազանդ եմ)   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (29.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), matlev (30.03.2016), murmushka (29.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Շինարար (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որ չեն ասում «փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ»․․․ Ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր ա՞։ Ուրիշ ձևն արդեն սեքս չի կոչվում, դա բռնաբարություն ա։ Տենց չի՞։  :Dntknw:

----------

Lion (29.03.2016), murmushka (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Որ չեն ասում «փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ»․․․ Ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր ա՞։ Ուրիշ ձևն արդեն սեքս չի կոչվում, դա բռնաբարություն ա։ Տենց չի՞։


Բռնաբարությունը սեքս չի՞:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բռնաբարությունը սեքս չի՞:


չէ  ::}:

----------


## Զաքար

> դա մեզ տալիս ա կատարյալ ազատություն, ցանկությունների մեջ ազատ լինելու հնարավորություն, էլ ավելի շատ սեր ու կիրք։


Գլեն, ըստ ձեզ, ի՞նչ է հավատարմությունը։ Եթե այն կա, ապա խնդրում եմ, ասա, թե որքանով է այն առաձգական։ Արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է ամուր հարաբերություններ կառուցել կրքի վրա։ 
Արդյո՞ք դու շարունակում ես նույն կերպ սիրել կնոջդ, երբ նա աչքերիդ առջև տնքում է ուրիշի տակ և ի՞նչ ես այդ պահին զգում։  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ ահավոր բացում ա, որ էս թեմայում ոմանք նենց են գրում, ոնց որ Գլենի կինը սեռական ցանկություններից զուրկ անհասկանալի երևույթ ա։ Հարգելիներս, ասենք ինչու՞ չեք մտածում, որ կարող ա հենց Գլենի կինն է առաջարկել, որ սվինգերությամբ զբաղվեն։

Թե՞ կնոջն անհարիր է սեռական ցանկություն ունենալը։

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինձ մի էսպիսի հարց հետաքրքրեց.
Օրինակ, համբույրը իմ համար (կարծում եմ նաև շատերի) զգացմունքի արտահայտման մի ձև է։ 
Արդյո՞ք նման հարաբերությունների ժամանակ համբույր «գոյություն ունի»։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ձայնալար (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Բռնաբարությունը սեքս չի՞:


Ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր ա։ "Ավանդական" ընտանիքի մոդել ...
Թաքուն, կնոջը դավաճանելով, խաբեության մթնոլորտում ... )))

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, ըստ ձեզ, ի՞նչ է հավատարմությունը։ Եթե այն կա, ապա խնդրում եմ, ասա, թե որքանով է այն առաձգական։ Արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է ամուր հարաբերություններ կառուցել կրքի վրա։ 
> Արդյո՞ք դու շարունակում ես նույն կերպ սիրել կնոջդ, երբ նա աչքերիդ առջև տնքում է ուրիշի տակ և ի՞նչ ես այդ պահին զգում։


Ամուր հարաբերությունների միակ ու ամենակարևոր հիմքը դա անկեղծությունն ու վստահությունն ա։
Երբ կարող ես նայել կնոջդ աչքերի մեջ ու պարզ լինել, որ չես խաբում, անկեղծ ես ու կարող ես արտահայտել ամենաթաքնված ցանկություններդ։ 
Դավաճանությունը դա սեռական ակտը չի, ինչես որ շատերն են կարծում, այլ խաբեությունը դրա մասին, կնոջ կամ ամուսնուց թաքուն անելը ու դրա մասին "անմեղ" աչքերով նայելով՝ խաբելը։ 

Մենք սկսեցինք ավելի ու ավելի սիրել իրար, քանի որ մեր մեջ բացահայտեցինք զփոխադարձ հարգանքի ու վստահության մի նոր աստիճան։ Գիտեմ, որ դժվար ա պատկերացնել, քանի որ պետք ա հասնել էդ ազատ շփմանը քո զուգընկերոջ հետ։

----------

boooooooom (29.03.2016), John (29.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), մարիօ (30.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Lion

Գլեն, երեխաներ ունեք?

----------


## Glen

> Ինձ մի էսպիսի հարց հետաքրքրեց.
> Օրինակ, համբույրը իմ համար (կարծում եմ նաև շատերի) զգացմունքի արտահայտման մի ձև է։ 
> Արդյո՞ք նման հարաբերությունների ժամանակ համբույր «գոյություն ունի»։


այո ))

----------


## John

> Մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս քո պրոբլեմը ստեղ որն ա:


Իմ օտպուսկի ընթացքում որ սենց թեմա բացվեր՝ ես էլ նույն պրոբլեմը կունենայի։ Խնդիրը ՊՆի մեջ է  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (29.03.2016), matlev (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ձայնալար (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ օտպուսկի ընթացքում որ սենց թեմա բացվեր՝ ես էլ նույն պրոբլեմը կունենայի։ Խնդիրը ՊՆի մեջ է


Յոհանի զորամասը ո՞րն ա, ՖԲ-ում Խաչատրյան Ռուզաննային գրեմ, հեռախոսը ձեռից վերցնեն:

Ձեռի հետ էլ մի երկու նկար գցի:

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (29.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ձայնալար (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Յոհանի զորամասը ո՞րն ա, ՖԲ-ում Խաչատրյան Ռուզաննային գրեմ, հեռախոսը ձեռից վերցնեն:
> 
> Ձեռի հետ էլ մի երկու նկար գցի:


Բրո,  ես էլ եմ էդ նույն զորամասից ու իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա,  ով ում հետ ինչ ա անում,  ինչ ա ուզում անի,  քանի հոգով և այլն :դ  Պն ու զորամասը կապ չունի,  որ էս մարդը տենց խիստ դեմ ա:

----------

matlev (30.03.2016), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ձայնալար (29.03.2016), մարիօ (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բրո,  ես էլ եմ էդ նույն զորամասից ու իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա,  ով ում հետ ինչ ա անում,  ինչ ա ուզում անի,  քանի հոգով և այլն :դ  Պն ու զորամասը կապ չունի,  որ էս մարդը տենց խիստ դեմ ա:


Լավ չես նայում մեր կրտսեր ընկերոջը, լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա, ոնց որ մեր Յոհանը չլինի:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մենք սկսեցինք ավելի ու ավելի սիրել իրար, քանի որ մեր մեջ բացահայտեցինք զփոխադարձ հարգանքի ու վստահության մի նոր աստիճան։ Գիտեմ, որ դժվար ա պատկերացնել, քանի որ պետք ա հասնել էդ ազատ շփմանը քո զուգընկերոջ հետ։


Ես էս պահն անկեղծորեն հասկանում եմ ու ընդունում։ Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ էսքանից ավելի բարձր բան էլ կա, ու դա, ինչքան էլ որ հետընթաց թվա, էլի միակ՝ քո սիրելի կին֊ամուսնու հետ լինելն ա ու ուրիշ ոչ ոքի։ Այսինքն էն, որ դուք էնքան եք իրար սիրում ու հարգում, որ հանգիստ կարող եք մեկդ մյուսին ասել՝ «գիտես, սիրտս ուզում ա ուրիշների հետ էլ սեքս փորձել», բայց չես ասում, որովհետև չես ուզում նման բան։ Որովհետև չես ուզում ձեր երկուսի միջև եղած հրաշքը «ջրով բացես», ուրիշների էներգիաների հետ խառնես քոնը/ձերն ու իրենցը խառնես քոնին։ Որովհետև ուզում ես՝ խիտ մնա։ Ուզում ես վայրկյան անգամ բաց չթողնել քո սիրելու հետ լինելու հնարավորությունից, էլ ուր մնաց ժամանակ ծախսես ուրիշի հետ լինելու վրա․․․

Չգիտեմ, երևի չի ստացվում բացատրել միտքս․․․ Բայց էնքան կուզեի, որ էս իմ պատկերացրած (թող լինի թեկուզ ուտոպիստական) հարաբերություններն ու զգացողությունները գոնե մի՜ քիչ ավելի շատ զույգեր ունենային։ Իրականում ինձ թվում է, որ չափազանց քչերն են նման բաներ զգում։ Որովհետև նույնիսկ էն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ ամուսինները միայն իրար հետ են սեքս անում, էլի իմ ասած մոդելը չի, այլ սովորույթի և/կամ դաստիարակության ուժը։

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), ivy (29.03.2016), John (29.03.2016), Micke (21.06.2016), Զաքար (29.03.2016), Մանուլ (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Ուլուանա (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

Կակտուս, ես ասածդ ոնց որ թե հասկանում եմ, ու էդ շատ-շատ սիրուն բան է: Բայց երկար տարիներ զուգընկեր ունենալը ու հատկապես ամուսնական կյանքը իր հետ կարող են ուրիշ երանգներ էլ բերել: Դու էդ չես ունեցել: Ու քո ասած սիրուն հեքիաթը երևի թե քիչ համատեղելի է ասենք մի տասը տարվա ամուսնական կյանքից հետո։ Թեև բացառելի չի... 
Ուղղակի կյանքի ընթացքում տարբեր մարդկանցով տարվելն ինձ ահագին բնական բան է թվում։ Իհարկե մոնոգամ մարդիկ էլ շատ կան, բայց դե էն մյուսն էլ կա, ու էդ էլ անպայման «տգեղ» չի: Եվ եթե մարդիկ կարող են բաց խոսել դրա մասին ու միասին գնալ իրենց «հետաքրքրությունների» հետևից, ապա էդ էլ ահագին լավ ու բարի բան է:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, երեխաներ ունեք?





> Ես էս պահն անկեղծորեն հասկանում եմ ու ընդունում։ Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ էսքանից ավելի բարձր բան էլ կա, ու դա, ինչքան էլ որ հետընթաց թվա, էլի միակ՝ քո սիրելի կին֊ամուսնու հետ լինելն ա ու ուրիշ ոչ ոքի։ Այսինքն էն, որ դուք էնքան եք իրար սիրում ու հարգում, որ հանգիստ կարող եք մեկդ մյուսին ասել՝ «գիտես, սիրտս ուզում ա ուրիշների հետ էլ սեքս փորձել», բայց չես ասում, որովհետև չես ուզում նման բան։ Որովհետև չես ուզում ձեր երկուսի միջև եղած հրաշքը «ջրով բացես», ուրիշների էներգիաների հետ խառնես քոնը/ձերն ու իրենցը խառնես քոնին։ Որովհետև ուզում ես՝ խիտ մնա։ Ուզում ես վայրկյան անգամ բաց չթողնել քո սիրելու հետ լինելու հնարավորությունից, էլ ուր մնաց ժամանակ ծախսես ուրիշի հետ լինելու վրա․․․
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի չի ստացվում բացատրել միտքս․․․ Բայց էնքան կուզեի, որ էս իմ պատկերացրած (թող լինի թեկուզ ուտոպիստական) հարաբերություններն ու զգացողությունները գոնե մի՜ քիչ ավելի շատ զույգեր ունենային։ Իրականում ինձ թվում է, որ չափազանց քչերն են նման բաներ զգում։ Որովհետև նույնիսկ էն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ ամուսինները միայն իրար հետ են սեքս անում, էլի իմ ասած մոդելը չի, այլ սովորույթի և/կամ դաստիարակության ուժը։


Շատ ճիշտ ես մտածում մինչև սվինգը մեզ մոտ հենց էս մոդելն էր։
Բայց չկա մի մարդ, բացառապես չկա, որը թեկուզ մտքի ծայրով անգամ ուրիշին չի ցանկացել կամ կցանկանա։
Դա մարդու բնությունն ա, ու մենք դրա դեմ անզոր ենք։ Մի բան ա ցանկություններդ զզպես, որովհետև կարող ա սիրելիդ վիրավորվի, եթե իմանա, մի այլ բան ա զգացմունքներդ արտահայտես ու իմանաս, որ սիրելիդ ոչ մի խնդիր չի տեսնում ու չի խանդում։ 
էլի եմ կրկնում, իհարկե ոչ քո համար ...
Դավաճանությունը սեռական ակտը չի, այլ էն, որ դու խաբում ես կնոջդ կամ ամուսնուն ու ապրում էդ ստի մեջ։

Քո ասած տարբերակը իհարկե ամենաիդեալականն ա, բայց կա նաև դրանից ավելի բարձր զգացողություն, երբ երկուսդ էլ ազատ եք ձեր մտքերի ու ցանկությունների մեջ, որ իրար չեք սահմանափակում ոչ մի բանում, այլ վայելում եք միասին։

երևի ես էլ եմ դժվարանում բացատրել, առավել ևս, որ նեգատիվ մթնոլորտ ա տիրում ընդհանուր ))

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, երեխաներ ունեք?





> Կակտուս, ես ասածդ ոնց որ թե հասկանում եմ, ու էդ շատ-շատ սիրուն բան է: Բայց երկար տարիներ զուգընկեր ունենալը ու հատկապես ամուսնական կյանքը իր հետ կարող են ուրիշ երանգներ էլ բերել: Դու էդ չես ունեցել: Ու քո ասած սիրուն հեքիաթը երևի թե քիչ համատեղելի է ասենք մի տասը տարվա ամուսնական կյանքից հետո։ Թեև բացառելի չի... 
> Ուղղակի կյանքի ընթացքում տարբեր մարդկանցով տարվելն ինձ ահագին բնական բան է թվում։ Իհարկե մոնոգամ մարդիկ էլ շատ կան, բայց դե էն մյուսն էլ կա, ու էդ էլ անպայման «տգեղ» չի: Եվ եթե մարդիկ կարող են բաց խոսել դրա մասին ու միասին գնալ իրենց «հետաքրքրությունների» հետևից, ապա էդ էլ ահագին լավ ու բարի բան է:



միանշանակ ճիշտ եք !!!

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, երեխաներ ունեք?



թեմայից դուրս ...
գրառմանը ո՞նց եք շնորհակալություն հայտնում ...

----------


## Lion

> այո


Ու ոնց են իրենք նայում էդ հարցին?

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ուղղակի կյանքի ընթացքում տարբեր մարդկանցով տարվելն ինձ ահագին բնական բան է թվում։ Իհարկե մոնոգամ մարդիկ էլ շատ կան, բայց դե էն մյուսն էլ կա, ու էդ էլ անպայման «տգեղ» չի: Եվ եթե մարդիկ կարող են բաց խոսել դրա մասին ու միասին գնալ իրենց «հետաքրքրությունների» հետևից, ապա էդ էլ ահագին լավ ու բարի բան է:


Ես չեմ էլ կարծում, թե տգեղ է, նույնիսկ չակերտներով ))։ Ինձ էլ է բնական թվում տարբեր մարդկանցով տարվելը։ Ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ էն ընդունված կարծիքին, թե հնարավոր չի ամբողջ կյանքում միայն մի մարդու սիրել։ Ոչ մի բան էլ բացառված չի։ Կախված ա սիրող֊սիրվող համադրությունից ու իրենց սիրո խնամքի ուղղությամբ տարած աշխատանքից։
Մարդիկ տարբեր են, բնավորություններն ու նախընտրություններն էլ են տարբեր։ Թող որ ամեն մարդ հնարավորություն ունենա ապրելու էնպես, ինչպես ինքն իսկապես ուզում է հոգու խորքում, էնպես, ինչպես իրեն երջանիկ կզգա։  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), Glen (29.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Դավաճանությունը սեռական ակտը չի․․․


Սա միանշանակ ա, ու նույնիսկ սրա մասին գրառում ունեմ համապատասխան թեմայում։
Ընդհանրապես ասած, դավաճանությունը ֆիզիկական բան չի ու չի կարող լինել։

----------

Glen (29.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ու ոնց են իրենք նայում էդ հարցին?


Lion ջան, երեխեքն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն ծնողների սեռական կյանքի հետ, որ էս կամ էն կերպ նայեն։  ::}:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (29.03.2016), Glen (29.03.2016), murmushka (29.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Rammstein (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Glen, իսկ չի՞ լինում, որ հարաբերությունների ընթացքում/հետևանքով տվյալ մադկանց նկատմամբ ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներ առաջանան, ուժեղ էմոցիոնալ կապվածություն և այլն։ Ու առաջանալու դեպքում ո՞նց եք էդ հարցը լուծում, հետաքրքիր է։

----------

boooooooom (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ու ոնց են իրենք նայում էդ հարցին?


նախ դեռ շատ փոքր են, որ ինչ որ կարծիք ունենան, բայց եթե անգամ հասուն տարիքում լինեին, ձեզ թվում ա, որ մենք պետք ա երեխաներին պատմե՞նք դրա մասին։

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի տեսակ ուզեցի Գլենենց հետ ծանոթանալ, բայց ոչ զույգերով փոխանակվելու ակնկալիքով  :Jpit: 

Հետաքրքիր տիպեր են  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (29.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Glen, իսկ չի՞ լինում, որ հարաբերությունների ընթացքում/հետևանքով տվյալ մադկանց նկատմամբ ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներ առաջանան, ուժեղ էմոցիոնալ կապվածություն և այլն։ Ու առաջանալու դեպքում ո՞նց եք էդ հարցը լուծում, հետաքրքիր է։



երբեք ... բացառված բան ա )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի տեսակ ուզեցի Գլենենց հետ ծանոթանալ, բայց ոչ զույգերով փոխանակվելու ակնկալիքով 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր տիպեր են


Ես էլ  :Smile:  Ու ոչ զույգերով փոխանակվելու ակնկալիքով:

Գլեն, վարկանիշով հարցրել էի, մի հատէլ էստեղ հարցնեմ: Դուք որ երկրում եք:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ես էլ  Ու ոչ զույգերով փոխանակվելու ակնկալիքով:
> 
> Գլեն, վարկանիշով հարցրել էի, մի հատէլ էստեղ հարցնեմ: Դուք որ երկրում եք:


ԱՄՆ ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> երբեք ... բացառված բան ա )))


Էդ ինչի՞ ա բացառված որ։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա եք էդքան համոզված։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ եթե զուգընկերներին ընտրում եք դուր–գալ չգալու սկզբունքով, այսինքն՝ էդ հարցում, ինչքան հասկացա, բավական բծախնդիր եք, ամեն պատահածի հետ չեք հարաբերվի, դրանից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ որոշակի համակրանք լինում է, իսկ համակրանքը, հատկապես սեքսից հետո, մեծ հավանականություն ունի նաև ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքների վերաճելու։

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016), Glen (29.03.2016), Lion (29.03.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Lion

> ԱՄՆ ...


Սպասելի էր... Ի դեպ


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Лев Щеглов, доктор медицинских наук, профессор

 СВИНГЕРЫ ТОЖЕ ПЛАЧУТ 

То, что свинг укрепляет семейные отношения, — *ложная информация*. Научная статистика говорит, что большинство пар, пытавшиеся решить свои проблемы с помощью свинга, не добились этого. В лучшем случае они внесли напряжение в отношения, в худшем — расставались. Длительные сексуальные отношения в любой паре приносят некоторую монотонность и шаблонность. При формальных рассуждениях получается, что если люди пойдут на смену партнеров, то сексуальная жизнь станет ярче. Суть же психологических рассуждений этому противоречит. За многие тысячи лет сложился механизм поиска того человека, которым другой человек хочет обладать полностью и единолично. Несмотря на то что практика людских отношений далеко не всегда демонстрирует верность, при начале любых отношений предполагается, что они будут верны. Демонстративное сексуальное сближение с другим человеком в присутствии твоего партнера категорически нарушает этот механизм. Свинг не вредит отношениям, если они происходят в рамках одного из любовных стилей взаимодействия, который называется «людус». Это взаимное желание поверхностных отношений без обязательств и надежд на совместное будущее. Чем человек поверхностнее, тем больше он гипнотизируется массовой культурой. А она говорит, что свинг — признак раскрепощенности и модности. Все остальные стили отношений не приемлют свинг. В своей консультационной практике я ни разу не встречался с тем, чтобы желание заняться свингом возникло в паре у обоих партнеров. Один — чаще мужчина — инициатор, второй — ведомый, как правило женщина, которая занимается свингом *не по собственному желанию, а из-за страха потерять любимого или показаться провинциальной, консервативной*. Но часто наступает прозрение, и даже инициатор жалеет о совершенном.

Источник: http://www.psyh.ru/rubric/9/articles/88/

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> նախ դեռ շատ փոքր են, որ ինչ որ կարծիք ունենան, բայց եթե անգամ հասուն տարիքում լինեին, ձեզ թվում ա, որ մենք պետք ա երեխաներին պատմե՞նք դրա մասին։


Ամոթ է չէ՞,երեխեքին պատմել ծնողների արած հերոսությունների մասին...
Բայց էս սաղ հեչ.երկու-երեք տարբերակ կա
1.Քո մոտ ուժեղ արտահայտված սեռաքաղցա,որ հավայի էջ ես բացել ու էս թեմաների մասին քննարկումներից կայֆ ես ստանում
2.Էլի հավայի էջ ես բացել ու էլի կայֆ ես ստանում,պռոստը մեր վրա ես կայֆ բռնել
Դե էլ 3-4 չեմ գրում,թե չէ ակումբի ճնշմանը չեմ դիմանա ու մինչև Չուկ ձյաձայի գալը ինքնակամ վեշերս կհավաքեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Lion (29.03.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

Փոխադարձ անվերջանալի հարգանք, ամուր հարաբերություն, անկեղծություն, վստահություն: էտ լոլոներ են, կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝ խմբակային սեքս:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Lion (29.03.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Յոհաննես (29.03.2016)

----------


## Lion

Սեռաքաղցը չգիտեմ, բայց ռուսը կասեր - любовью здесь не пахнет...

----------

Sambitbaba (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Էդ ինչի՞ ա բացառված որ։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա եք էդքան համոզված։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ եթե զուգընկերներին ընտրում եք դուր–գալ չգալու սկզբունքով, այսինքն՝ էդ հարցում, ինչքան հասկացա, բավական բծախնդիր եք, ամեն պատահածի հետ չեք հարաբերվի, դրանից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ որոշակի համակրանք լինում է, իսկ համակրանքը, հատկապես սեքսից հետո, մեծ հավանականություն ունի նաև ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքների վերաճելու։


Համոզված եմ, որովհետև իմ ու կնոջս մեջ կա մեծ սեր ... դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա  :Smile:  
Սեքսի համար ինչ որ մեկին համակրելն ու ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներն ունենալը շատ տարբեր բաներ են։ 
Դժվար ա սենց երկու բառով բացատրել, բայց անկեղծ, բացառված ա  :Smile:  ես գիտեմ, որովհետև ես եմ զգում։ 
Եթե կգա մի օր, որ տենց բան տեղի կունենա, ուրեմն դա ամեն դեպքում տեղի կունենար, անկախ սվինգից ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նորմալ մարդը նոր բանի հանդիպելիս փորձում ա դրա մասին ինֆորմացիա ստանալ։

Մյուսներին, քննադատելու ու եզրակացություններ անելու համար սկի էդ ինֆորմացիան պետք չի։

Սվինգի մասին ամենալավ իմացող ազգն էլ իհարկե ռուսն ա, հաստատ։

----------


## Lion

> Համոզված եմ, որովհետև իմ ու կնոջս մեջ կա մեծ սեր ... դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա  
> Սեքսի համար ինչ որ մեկին համակրելն ու ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներն ունենալը շատ տարբեր բաներ են։ 
> Դժվար ա սենց երկու բառով բացատրել, բայց անկեղծ, բացառված ա  ես գիտեմ, որովհետև ես եմ զգում։ 
> Եթե կգա մի օր, որ տենց բան տեղի կունենա, ուրեմն դա ամեն դեպքում տեղի կունենար, անկախ սվինգից ...


Խաբում ես քեզ, Գլեն, քեզ էլ, կնոջդ էլ - օր չէ մի օր, որ կջոգես, սեր չկա, ձեռիդ տակ էլ ինտերնետ կլինի, հանուն ազնվության, էրևա էս թեմայում ու գրառում արա...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բիսեքսուալ տղամարդու՝ ոչ ու երբեք։


Ինչու՞...

----------


## Glen

> Ինչու՞...


Դե ո՞նց ասեմ ... ես գեյ չեմ  :LOL:  ինձ կանայք են դուր գալիս ... դրանից ավելի սպառիչ պատճառ պետք ա լինի՞ ...  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

Արա դե չէ էլի: Ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ ազատ մտածել, ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ հարմար պարզ ապրելակերպ, մեկա ես սա համարում եմ չափից մեծ նշանակություն տալ սեռական հաճույքներին: Միգուցե չեմ փորձել, չգիտեմ, բայց ախր միթե դա էդ աստիճան կարևոր ա? Բա որ մի օր դա էլ արդեն անհետաքրքիր լինի, դուք պատրաստ եք հաջորդ, ավելի "էկզոտիկ" էքսպերեմենտին:  
Չէ, ես երևի շատ չոր մարդ եմ: Ես ամենևին Գլենի նկատմամբ վատ տրամադրված չեմ. ինչ թեման բացել ա փորձում եմ իրեն հասկանալ, բայց ինձ համար սա նման է նայել մի մարդու, ով ջրի վրա հանգիստ պարկած գնում է դեպի ժրվեժ: Ու ես չեմ կարող մխիթարվել նրանով,  որ ընկնելուց առաջ էդ մարդը մի քանի վայրկյան պիտի օդում ճախրի: 
Ինչևէ, ընդհանրացնեմ վերաբերմունքս` ճիշտ չեմ համարում , ինքս  չեմ փորձի հավանաբար կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, չէի ցանկանա, որ էդ աստիճան տարվեի սեռական հաճույքներով (դրա տեղը ծրագրավորում կսովորեմ, կամ որևէ նոր երաժշտական գործիքի վրա նվագել): Աչքիս ես ասեքսուալ եմ ...

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (29.03.2016), John (29.03.2016), Lion (29.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Ուլուանա (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Վոլտերա (30.03.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինչու՞...


Դե նայի, որ երկու աղջիկ մի տղա լինեն, տղեն կարա մի ձև տակից դուրս գա, ասենք մեկին տաշի, մյուսին՝ սվաղի: Բա որ երկու տղա լինեն, Գնելը հո հերթ չի կանգնելու՞

----------

Lion (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչևէ, ընդհանրացնեմ վերաբերմունքս` ճիշտ չեմ համարում , ինքս  չեմ փորձի հավանաբար կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, չէի ցանկանա, որ էդ աստիճան տարվեի սեռական հաճույքներով (դրա տեղը ծրագրավորում կսովորեմ, կամ որևէ նոր երաժշտական գործիքի վրա նվագել): Աչքիս ես ասեքսուալ եմ ...


Չէ, դու ադնալյուբ ես, էն հայտնի անեկդոտը հիշելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Glen

> Արա դե չէ էլի: Ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ ազատ մտածել, ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ հարմար պարզ ապրելակերպ, մեկա ես սա համարում եմ չափից մեծ նշանակություն տալ սեռական հաճույքներին: Միգուցե չեմ փորձել, չգիտեմ, բայց ախր միթե դա էդ աստիճան կարևոր ա? Բա որ մի օր դա էլ արդեն անհետաքրքիր լինի, դուք պատրաստ եք հաջորդ, ավելի "էկզոտիկ" էքսպերեմենտին:  
> Չէ, ես երևի շատ չոր մարդ եմ: Ես ամենևին Գլենի նկատմամբ վատ տրամադրված չեմ. ինչ թեման բացել ա փորձում եմ իրեն հասկանալ, բայց ինձ համար սա նման է նայել մի մարդու, ով ջրի վրա հանգիստ պարկած գնում է դեպի ժրվեժ: Ու ես չեմ կարող մխիթավել նրանով,  որ ընկնելուց առաջ էդ մարդը մի քանի վայրկյան պիտի օդում ճախրի: 
> Ինչևէ, ընդհանրացնեմ վերաբերմունքս` ճիշտ չեմ համարում , ինքս  չեմ փորձի հավանաբար կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, չէի ցանկանա, որ էդ աստիճան տարվեի սեռական հաճույքներով (դրա տեղը ծրագրավորում կսովորեմ, կամ որևէ նոր երաժշտական գործիքի վրա նվագել): Աչքիս ես ասեքսուալ եմ ...


Նորմալ մոտեցում ա ... 
Ամեն մարդ սահմանափակվում ա էնքանով, ինչքանով որ ինքն ա ուզում։ 
Եթե անկախ ամեն ինչից դու դեմ չէիր լինի երկու կամ երեք կնոջ/աղջկա հետ սեքս անել, ինչը բազում անգամներ տեսել ենք պոռնո ֆիլմերում ու զզվանքից չենք անջատել, ապա դու ենթագիտակցաբար կամ գիտակցաբար ցանկանում ես դա փորձել ու կասկածում եմ, որ որևէ տղամարդ դեմ լիներ էդ հաճուքը ապրել։
Ստեղ արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա թե դու քո ցանկությունների վրա ինչ արգելք ես դնում ու ինչի համար ես դնում։ Պատճառները կարող են տարբեր լինել, դա արդեն մարդուց ու իրավիճակից ա գալիս ... 
ԲԱՅՑ, եթե այնուամենայնիվ դա քո թաքուն ցանկությունն ա, ֆանտազիան ա, ուրեմն դա միշտ էլ մնալու ա քո ենթագիտակցության մեջ ու շարունակելու ա լինել մեծ ցանկություն, ու մի սիրուն օր, եթե առիթ լինի, շատ հնարավոր ա կանգնես դավաճանության ճանապարհին։ Հնարավոր ա և ոչ, բայց ինչպես արդեն մի երկու անգամ ասեցի, դավաճանությունը սեռական ակտը չի, այլ ցանկանալը, եթե պտի սիրածդ մարդուն խաբես դրա մասին։ Էնպես որ թող ոչ ոք չասի, որ ինքը չի ցանկանում, չի ցանկացել կամ երբեք չի ցանկանա ...

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Էս տղերքը որ սենց մեծ-մեծ չեն խոսում: Տաշել, սվաղել, տիրել, սրբություն, եսիմիչ: Նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ կանայք վեշ են, իրանք էլ տենց թունդ կյանք տեսած (աբրած), գերկարևոր դեմքեր են ու ծերունական իմաստությամբ վերևներից խոսում մոսում են:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Ruby Rue (30.03.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Վոլտերա (28.05.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս տղերքը որ սենց մեծ-մեծ չեն խոսում: Տաշել, սվաղել, տիրել, սրբություն, եսիմիչ: Նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ կանայք վեշ են, իրանք էլ տենց թունդ կյանք տեսած (աբրած), գերկարևոր դեմքեր են ու ծերունական իմաստությամբ վերևներից խոսում մոսում են:


Եթե խոսքը իմ մասին ա, ուղղակի չուզեցի մանրամասնել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ կարելի ա անել:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....Բա որ երկու տղա լինեն, Գնելը հո հերթ չի կանգնելու՞


Հոբար, Գնել չի, Գլեն ա, մեղա մեղա ։))))

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Lion (30.03.2016), murmushka (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Արէա (30.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (30.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Վահե-91 (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հոբար, Գնել չի, Գլեն ա, մեղա մեղա ։))))


Պալիտ եղա՞ր, Տրիբուն ձյա  :Jpit:  Ամոթ էլ չես անում, գալիս սերունդներն ես փչացնում  :Jpit:

----------

Ներսես_AM (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Hack

Վերնագիրը տեսա, ասեցի Հայաստանում էս ինչքան շատ ջազ սիրող կա: Բացեցի ու քար կտրեցի:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Lion (30.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Վերնագիրը տեսա, ասեցի Հայաստանում էս ինչքան շատ ջազ սիրող կա: Բացեցի ու քար կտրեցի:



 :LOL:  ... լավն էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համոզված եմ, որովհետև իմ ու կնոջս մեջ կա մեծ սեր ... դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա  
> Սեքսի համար ինչ որ մեկին համակրելն ու ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներն ունենալը շատ տարբեր բաներ են։ 
> Դժվար ա սենց երկու բառով բացատրել, բայց անկեղծ, բացառված ա  ես գիտեմ, որովհետև ես եմ զգում։ 
> Եթե կգա մի օր, որ տենց բան տեղի կունենա, ուրեմն դա ամեն դեպքում տեղի կունենար, անկախ սվինգից ...


Ես էն համոզման եմ, որ դավաճանելու ցանկություն/զգացմունքներ ուրիշի հանդեպ և նման այլ բաներ առաջանում են էն զույգերի մոտ, որոնց հարաբերությունների ներսում ինչ-որ չլուծված խնդիր կա: Ու իրոք, եթե պիտի նման բան լինի, առանց սվինգի էլ կլինի:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ստեղ դավաճանության թեման շատ շոշափվեց: Ես կարծում եմ՝ էն, ինչը տեղի ա ունենում զույգերի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ, դավաճանություն չի, իսկ դրանից դուրս ամեն ինչ դավաճանություն ա: Այսինքն, եթե զույգը որոշել ա, որ յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ ա քնի ում հետ ուզում ա (այլ կերպ ասած, էքսկլյուզիվ չի), ուրեմն իրենց գործն ա ազատ քնելն ում հետ ուզում են, ու դա իրենց աչքերով դավաճանություն չի: Եթե զույգը որոշել ա սվինգով զբաղվի, իրենց գործն ա դա, ու դա դավաճանություն չի: 

Ու կարծում եմ՝ ցանկացած հարաբերության հիմքում հենց փոխադարձ վստահությունն ու անկեղծությունն ա: Անհավատալի ա թվում, բայց ինչքան բաց ու անկեղծ ես լինում զուգընկերոջդ հետ, էնքան ամրանում են հարաբերությունները: Ես իմ օրինակից գիտեմ. մենք մինչև վերջ մեր ֆանտազիաներով ու ցանկություններով կիսվում ենք ու հեչ դրանից չենք նեղվում (բայց սվինգին դեռ չենք հասել ու երևի չենք էլ հասնի  :Jpit:  ):

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Apsara (17.08.2016), boooooooom (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Ruby Rue (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ու կարծում եմ՝ ցանկացած հարաբերության հիմքում հենց փոխադարձ վստահությունն ու անկեղծությունն ա: Անհավատալի ա թվում, բայց ինչքան բաց ու անկեղծ ես լինում զուգընկերոջդ հետ, էնքան ամրանում են հարաբերությունները: Ես իմ օրինակից գիտեմ. մենք մինչև վերջ մեր ֆանտազիաներով ու ցանկություններով կիսվում ենք ու հեչ դրանից չենք նեղվում (բայց սվինգին դեռ չենք հասել ու երևի չենք էլ հասնի  ):




միանգամայն ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն էր ))

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես իմ օրինակից գիտեմ. մենք մինչև վերջ մեր ֆանտազիաներով ու ցանկություններով կիսվում ենք ու հեչ դրանից չենք նեղվում (բայց սվինգին դեռ չենք հասել ու երևի չենք էլ հասնի  ):


Այ մալադեց։

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> բայց *կնգանդ մի հանձնիր ուրիշին*, էս դժվարա հասկանալ?


Օ_օ Առարկա ա՞, որ հանձնի կամ չհանձնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Օ_օ Առարկա ա՞, որ հանձնի կամ չհանձնի:


դե ըստ ավանդականի  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Vaio

Մի 5-10 տարի առաջ էս կարգի թեմա ֆորումում հնարավոր էլ չէր պատկերացնել, որ կարա ընդհանրապես բացվի, էլ ուր մնաց սենց բուռն քննարկվի, ԼԱՅՔՎԻ: 
Շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր մի 5-10 տարի առաջ սենց թեմա բացողին և թեման սատարողներին կքննադատեին՝ գլխից կխփեին, իսկ հիմա ժամանակին այդ երևույթները քննադատողները և այլոք հաճույքով մասնակցում են թեմայի քննարկմանը:
Այսինքն՝ շատ մարդիկ *դարձել են ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂ* այս և այլ կարգի չարիքների նկատմամբ: 
Թող ինչ-որ մեկին չթվա, թե ինքը ժամանակակից մարդա, իսկ ես կամ իմ կարծիքը կիսողը՝ հնաոճ: 
Ցավալին էնա, որ երկիր մոլորակի վրա տարեց տարի շատանում են բացասական երևույթները, ու մարդիկ դարձել են վատ երևությների նկատմամբ հանդուրժող, դեմ չեն, կողմ են և այլն (որոնք մինչ այդ դեմ էին, քննադատում էին) :

Այս ամենի (հանդուրժողականության, հետաքրքրության, սեփական ցանկության) պատճառն այն է, որ ամենուր քարոզվում են բազմաթիվ բացասական երևույթներ. մի մոռացեք նաև նույնասեռականների ամուսնությունը, որը ևս չարիք է և դեմ է բնությանը, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Lion (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Յոհաննես (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մի 5-10 տարի առաջ էս կարգի թեմա ֆորումում հնարավոր էլ չէր պատկերացնել, որ կարա ընդհանրապես բացվի, էլ ուր մնաց սենց բուռն քննարկվի, ԼԱՅՔՎԻ: 
> Շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր մի 5-10 տարի առաջ սենց թեմա բացողին և թեման սատարողներին կքննադատեին՝ գլխից կխփեին, իսկ հիմա ժամանակին այդ երևույթները քննադատողները և այլոք հաճույքով մասնակցում են թեմայի քննարկմանը:
> Այսինքն՝ շատ մարդիկ *դարձել են ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂ* այս և այլ կարգի չարիքների նկատմամբ: 
> Թող ինչ-որ մեկին չթվա, թե ինքը ժամանակակից մարդա, իսկ ես կամ իմ կարծիքը կիսողը՝ հնաոճ: 
> Ցավալին էնա, որ երկիր մոլորակի վրա տարեց տարի շատանում են բացասական երևույթները, ու մարդիկ դարձել են վատ երևությների նկատմամբ հանդուրժող, դեմ չեն, կողմ են և այլն (որոնք մինչ այդ դեմ էին, քննադատում էին) :
> 
> Այս ամենի (հանդուրժողականության, հետաքրքրության, սեփական ցանկության) պատճառն այն է, որ ամենուր քարոզվում են բազմաթիվ բացասական երևույթներ. մի մոռացեք նաև նույնասեռականների ամուսնությունը, որը ևս չարիք է և դեմ է բնությանը, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է:


Վերջում մոռացար գրել ԱՄԵՆ

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Vaio

> Վերջում մոռացար գրել ԱՄԵՆ


Դե հիացեք տենց բաներից ու համախմբվեք, կարողա օգուտ տա Ձեզ:

----------

Lion (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Hack

Տղերք, մի կռվեք իրար դեմ` օրինակ մի վերցրեք մեր պապերից: Իրենք էլ են ամեն դատարկ թեմայի շուրջ իրար միս կերել, թշնամին էլ մտել է ու առանց բարևի բոլորին սվինգ արել: Հիմնականում՝ խմբակային:

Բոլորը հասուն մարդիկ են ու ոչ ոք իր կարծիքը նույնիսկ դանակի տակ չի փոխի: Ով ինչով զբաղվել է կշարունակի դրանով զբաղվել առանց որևէ մեկից թույլատվություն խնդրելու: Բայց տաս հայ իրար հանդեպ ատելությամբ կլցվեն: Վաղը, մյուս օրը ձեռք ձեռքի տված պիտի գնանք թուրքի նանը սվինգ անելու:

Այ, օրինակ, էս տղեն հարցնում է, աստղի վրա որ սվինգ անեք, տուտուզներդ չե՞ք վառի:

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Մի 5-10 տարի առաջ էս կարգի թեմա ֆորումում հնարավոր էլ չէր պատկերացնել, որ կարա ընդհանրապես բացվի, էլ ուր մնաց սենց բուռն քննարկվի, ԼԱՅՔՎԻ: 
> Շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր մի 5-10 տարի առաջ սենց թեմա բացողին և թեման սատարողներին կքննադատեին՝ գլխից կխփեին, իսկ հիմա ժամանակին այդ երևույթները քննադատողները և այլոք հաճույքով մասնակցում են թեմայի քննարկմանը:
> Այսինքն՝ շատ մարդիկ *դարձել են ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂ* այս և այլ կարգի չարիքների նկատմամբ: 
> Թող ինչ-որ մեկին չթվա, թե ինքը ժամանակակից մարդա, իսկ ես կամ իմ կարծիքը կիսողը՝ հնաոճ: 
> Ցավալին էնա, որ երկիր մոլորակի վրա տարեց տարի շատանում են բացասական երևույթները, ու մարդիկ դարձել են վատ երևությների նկատմամբ հանդուրժող, դեմ չեն, կողմ են և այլն (որոնք մինչ այդ դեմ էին, քննադատում էին) :
> 
> Այս ամենի (հանդուրժողականության, հետաքրքրության, սեփական ցանկության) պատճառն այն է, որ ամենուր քարոզվում են բազմաթիվ բացասական երևույթներ. մի մոռացեք նաև նույնասեռականների ամուսնությունը, որը ևս չարիք է և դեմ է բնությանը, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է:




բացասական թե դրական, ո՞վ ա դա որոշում ու ի՞նչ չափանիշներով կամ հիմքերի վրա։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե ո՞նց ասեմ ... ես գեյ չեմ  ինձ կանայք են դուր գալիս ... դրանից ավելի սպառիչ պատճառ պետք ա լինի՞ ...


Այսինքն, կինդ գեյ Է, իսկ դու` ո՞չ:
Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նա է ցանկանում, որ ինքը մենակ լինի երկու տղամարդու հետ: Ինչու՞ ես այդքան հաստատամտորեն հերքում: Բա սերն ու՞ր մնաց... Սիրելի կնոջդ ցանկությունները կատարելը... 
Մի՞թե մերժելու ես նրան...

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արա դե չէ էլի: Ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ ազատ մտածել, ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ հարմար պարզ ապրելակերպ, մեկա ես սա համարում եմ չափից մեծ նշանակություն տալ սեռական հաճույքներին: Միգուցե չեմ փորձել, չգիտեմ, բայց ախր միթե դա էդ աստիճան կարևոր ա? Բա որ մի օր դա էլ արդեն անհետաքրքիր լինի, դուք պատրաստ եք հաջորդ, ավելի "էկզոտիկ" էքսպերեմենտին:  
> Չէ, ես երևի շատ չոր մարդ եմ: Ես ամենևին Գլենի նկատմամբ վատ տրամադրված չեմ. ինչ թեման բացել ա փորձում եմ իրեն հասկանալ, բայց ինձ համար սա նման է նայել մի մարդու, ով ջրի վրա հանգիստ պարկած գնում է դեպի ժրվեժ: Ու ես չեմ կարող մխիթարվել նրանով,  որ ընկնելուց առաջ էդ մարդը մի քանի վայրկյան պիտի օդում ճախրի: 
> Ինչևէ, ընդհանրացնեմ վերաբերմունքս` ճիշտ չեմ համարում , ինքս  չեմ փորձի հավանաբար կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, չէի ցանկանա, որ էդ աստիճան տարվեի սեռական հաճույքներով (դրա տեղը ծրագրավորում կսովորեմ, կամ որևէ նոր երաժշտական գործիքի վրա նվագել): Աչքիս ես ասեքսուալ եմ ...


Բում ջան, հիշու՞մ ես, Չելենտանոն մի ֆիլմում նման պահերին ցախ էր կոտրում... :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Թույլ տուր ավելացնել ասածիդ. ինձ թվում է, թե այս մարդկանց սիրել սովորեցնողն ուղղակի ծաղրածու է եղել... կամ խեղկատակ... :Sad:

----------

Lion (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Այսինքն, կինդ գեյ Է, իսկ դու` ո՞չ:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նա է ցանկանում, որ ինքը մենակ լինի երկու տղամարդու հետ: Ինչու՞ ես այդքան հաստատամտորեն հերքում: Բա սերն ու՞ր մնաց... Սիրելի կնոջդ ցանկությունները կատարելը... 
> Մի՞թե մերժելու ես նրան...



երևի իրար սխալ ենք հասկացել։ 
նա կարող է լինել երկու տղամարդու հետ, այո։ Ինձ թվաց հարցը ինձ էր ուղղված։ Ավելի ճիշտ ես էի սխալ հասկացել։ Բայց հեգնանքը ընդհանրապես լավ բան չի, լավ կլիներ հարցդ հեգնանք չպարունակեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս տղերքը որ սենց մեծ-մեծ չեն խոսում: Տաշել, սվաղել, տիրել, սրբություն, եսիմիչ: Նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ կանայք վեշ են, իրանք էլ տենց թունդ կյանք տեսած (աբրած), գերկարևոր դեմքեր են ու ծերունական իմաստությամբ վերևներից խոսում մոսում են:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Գայլուկ ջան, այս հարցում կնոջ հնարավորությունները շատ ավելի մեծ են: 
Բայց ասածդ մեծ-մեծ խոսելը հենց Գլենը սկսեց.



> բիսեքսուալ կնոջ հետ՝ իհարկե այո ու ունեցել ենք նման փորձ ))
> բիսեքսուալ տղամարդու՝ ոչ ու երբեք։

----------


## Glen

> Բում ջան, հիշու՞մ ես, Չելենտանոն մի ֆիլմում նման պահերին ցախ էր կոտրում...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թույլ տուր ավելացնել ասածիդ. ինձ թվում է, թե այս մարդկանց սիրել սովորեցնողն ուղղակի ծաղրածու է եղել... կամ խեղկատակ...


իսկ ինձ թվում ա, թե քեզ կյանք սովորեցնեղներն են եղել խեղկատակ, եթե դու մտածում ես, որ սիրելը սովորեցնում են ... 

առհասարակ ոչ ոքի աշխատում եմ չվիրավորել, բայց ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա։

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էն համոզման եմ, որ դավաճանելու ցանկություն/զգացմունքներ ուրիշի հանդեպ և նման այլ բաներ առաջանում են էն զույգերի մոտ, որոնց հարաբերությունների ներսում ինչ-որ չլուծված խնդիր կա: *Ու իրոք, եթե պիտի նման բան լինի, առանց սվինգի էլ կլինի:*


Իսկ եթե նման բան չպետք է լինի, առանց սվինգի էլ չի լինի:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ստեղ դավաճանության թեման շատ շոշափվեց: Ես կարծում եմ՝ էն, ինչը տեղի ա ունենում զույգերի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ, դավաճանություն չի:


Ոչ, դավաճանություն է: Ուղղակի ամուսիններից մեկը դավաճանում է դիմացինին, իսկ մյուսը` դիմացինին և իրեն: Որովհհետև նրա համաձայնությունը` զոհաբերություն է:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Իսկ եթե նման բան չպետք է լինի, առանց սվինգի էլ չի լինի:
> 
> 
> Ոչ, դավաճանություն է: Ուղղակի ամուսիններից մեկը դավաճանում է դիմացինին, իսկ մյուսը` դիմացինին և իրեն: Որովհհետև նրա համաձայնությունը` զոհաբերություն է:




զոհաբերությու՞ն ... ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում։
քանի՞ սվինգեր գիտես, որոնք զոհաբերում են իրենց համաձայնությունը ))
չլինի՞ թե եղել ես սվինգի մեջ ու ինձանից լավ գիտես, թե որը ոնց ա ))

բանից անտեղյակ լինելով, սխալ եզրակացություններ մի արա ...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> երևի իրար սխալ ենք հասկացել։ 
> նա կարող է լինել երկու տղամարդու հետ, այո։ Ինձ թվաց հարցը ինձ էր ուղղված։ Ավելի ճիշտ ես էի սխալ հասկացել։ Բայց հեգնանքը ընդհանրապես լավ բան չի, լավ կլիներ հարցդ հեգնանք չպարունակեր։


Դու ինձ հիմա էլ սխալ հասկացար: Պարզաբանեմ:

Եթե դու ընդունել ես սերը երեքով, կնոջդ և մեկ այլ կնոջ հետ, նշանակում է, որ այդ կնոջ հետ, ինչպես դու ես ասում "հարաբերվել" եք թե դու և թե կինդ:
Ուրեմն մի՞թե լրիվ բնական չէ հարցս և իր մեջ ոչ մի հեգնանք չի պարունակում, որ. 
Եթե քո կինը ցանկանում է սեքս երկու տղամարդու` քո և մեկ ուրիշի հետ, ուրեմն բնական չէ՞ լրիվ, որ նա էլ ցանկանա, որ դուք երկուսսդ էլ "հարաբերվեք" երրորդի, այսինքն երկրորդ տղամարդու հետ:
Վիրավորվելու ի՞նչ պատճառ կա այստեղ: Առավել ևս,  ինքդ ես խոստովանում, որ "ավանդապահ" հայ չես:




> եթե դու մտածում ես, որ սիրելը սովորեցնում են ...


Չէ, սիրոն չեն սովորեցնում, եղբայրս... Ուղղակի քո հասկացած սիրոն առանց սովորեցնելու անհնար է հասնել...




> չլինի՞ թե եղել ես սվինգի մեջ ու ինձանից լավ գիտես, թե որը ոնց ա ))


Սրանով դու ինձ վիրավորեցի՞ր... Այսինքն, սվինգեր լինելն այնուամենայնիվ վիրավորա՞նք է...




> բանից անտեղյակ լինելով, սխալ եզրակացություններ մի արա ...


Մամուլ կարդա: :Yes: 

Դե լավ: Կներես, սխալմամբ էի այս թեման մտել: Ուզում էի տեսնել, թե Լիոնին ինչի են էլի կպել: Բայց ա՜յ քեզ փղեր... :Shok: 

Քեզ էլ` մեծ հաղթանակներ:  :Victory:  :Angel: 


Վարկանիշի համար էլ` շնորհակալ եմ, - առաջինն էր էսքան տարվա մեջ... :Hands Up:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Lion (30.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ եթե նման բան չպետք է լինի, առանց սվինգի էլ չի լինի:
> 
> 
> Ոչ, դավաճանություն է: Ուղղակի ամուսիններից մեկը դավաճանում է դիմացինին, իսկ մյուսը` դիմացինին և իրեն: Որովհհետև նրա համաձայնությունը` զոհաբերություն է:


Սամ, խի՞ ա դավաճանություն... սաղ համաձայն են... ուրախ են... It's a fuckfest

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս թեմայի կայֆը էն ա, որ սվինգի դեմ արտահայտվողները նաև նրանք են, ովքեր Glen-ին կոնկրետ հարց ու փորձ են անում - բա ախպեր, երեքով, թե՞ չորսով, քիփ կողք-կողքի, թե՞ մի քիչ հեռու, իրար ցույց եք տալիս, թե՞ լույսերը սաղ անջատում եք, նույն սենյակում, թե՞ տարբեր սենյակներում․ երաժշտություն միացնում եք, թե՞ լռության մեջ եք սիրում։ Մարդ կա, նույնիսկ վիդեոներն ա ուզել, երևի թեման ավելի լավ ըմբռնելու ու սովորելու համար։

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), boooooooom (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Elmo (31.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Ruby Rue (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Էս թեմայի կայֆը էն ա, որ սվինգի դեմ արտահայտվողները նաև նրանք են, ովքեր Glen-ին կոնկրետ հարց ու փորձ են անում - բա ախպեր, երեքով, թե՞ չորսով, քիփ կողք-կողքի, թե՞ մի քիչ հեռու, իրար ցույց եք տալիս, թե՞ լույսերը սաղ անջատում եք, նույն սենյակում, թե՞ տարբեր սենյակներում․ երաժշտություն միացնում եք, թե՞ լռության մեջ եք սիրում։ Մարդ կա, նույնիսկ վիդեոներն ա ուզել, երևի թեման ավելի լավ ըմբռնելու ու սովորելու համար։


ախր շատ ճիշտ ես ասում է  :LOL:

----------


## Ruby Rue

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման մաքրվել է ակնհայտ վիրավորանք պարունակող գրառումներից: 
Հորդորում եմ քննարկումներում սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտել հնարավորինս կոռեկտ` խուսափելով որևէ մեկին վիրավորելուց:*

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Rammstein (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Գլեն, էնօրն ինձ մի լավ *սայթ* ասեցին, պիտի որ քեզ հետաքրքրի։
«Пары» բաժինը լրիվ քո ուզածն ա։ Կայքում գրածումը վճարովի ա, բայց ասեցին, որ Հայաստանյան զույգեր էլ կան։

----------

Glen (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, էնօրն ինձ մի լավ *սայթ* ասեցին, պիտի որ քեզ հետաքրքրի։
> «Пары» բաժինը լրիվ քո ուզածն ա։ Կայքում գրածումը վճարովի ա, բայց ասեցին, որ Հայաստանյան զույգեր էլ կան։


Անկեղծ ասած ռուսական սայթերի հանդեպ վստահություն չունեմ, քանի որ դժվար ա ֆեյքը իրականից տարբերել։
էստեղ դա ավելի հեշտ ա, թեկուզ սվինգ սայթերով, բայց քանի որ գրանցվելը վճարովի ա ու ոչ էժան, ապա ֆեյքի հանդիպելը գրեթե չլինող բան ա, համենայն դեպս մենք ոչ մի ֆեյքի չենք հանդիպել։ Բայց կնայեմ ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ ...

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Vaio

> բացասական թե դրական, ո՞վ ա դա որոշում ու ի՞նչ չափանիշներով կամ հիմքերի վրա։


Եթե քո համար բացասական ու դրական չափանիշները պարզ չեն, ինչպես նաև, եթե դու ակնարկում ես, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է որոշում՝ որն է դրականը և բացասականը, ապա քո գրածին հակընդդեմ արձագանքում եմ: 
*Եթե* որևէ մեկը ցանկանա քեզ դիտավորությամբ կյանքից զրկի, և այդ անձը իր համար համարի, որ դա դրական երևույթ է իր համար, նորմալ երևույթ է իր համար, ուրեմն, ըստ քո տրամաբանության, այդ մարդուն քննադատելու չէ և դու այլևես խոսալու տեղ չպետքա ունենաս:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Եթե քո համար բացասական ու դրական չափանիշները պարզ չեն, ինչպես նաև, եթե դու ակնարկում ես, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է որոշում՝ որն է դրականը և բացասականը, ապա քո գրածին հակընդդեմ արձագանքում եմ: 
> *Եթե* որևէ մեկը ցանկանա քեզ դիտավորությամբ կյանքից զրկի, և այդ անձը իր համար համարի, որ դա դրական երևույթ է իր համար, նորմալ երևույթ է իր համար, ուրեմն, ըստ քո տրամաբանության, այդ մարդուն քննադատելու չէ և դու այլևես խոսալու տեղ չպետքա ունենաս:



Հարգելիս, ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր որ ինձ համար պարզ չեն բասացական ու դրական չափանիշները։
Պարզից էլ պարզ են, բայց քանի որ մարդիկ տարբեր են, ապա էդ չափանիշներն էլ մարդկանց մոտ շատ տարբեր են լինում։ Գնա մուսուլմանական ցանկացած երկիր ու փորձիր ասել, որ մեր ավանդական, Հայկական ու մեզ համար բարոյական դաստիարակությունը շատ դրական չափանիշներ ունի։ Տեղում քեզ կախաղան կհանեն, քանի որ մեր պատկերացրած դրականը շատ հեռու ա իրենց պատկերացրածից, նույնն էլ հակառակը։
Չես կարող քո պատկերացրածը փաթաթես ուրիշի վզին ու պարտադրես կամ համոզես, որ էդ ա ճիշտը ու վերջ։
Ինչ մնում ա մեկ ուրիշի ինձ կամ ուրիշ մեկին սպանելուն ...
Երևի պետք չի գիտնականի կոչում ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ սպանությունը ոչ մի տեսանկյունից չի կարող դրական գնահատվել, առանց բացառության, թեկուզ պատերազմի կամ ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում։ Հետևաբար՝ բերածդ օրինակը սեքսի ազատության ու չափանիշների հետ համեմատելը էդքան էլ չիշտ չի։ 
Եթե փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ տեղի ա ունենում սեռական հարաբերություն, կապ չունի թե քանի հոգու մեջ, ու դրանից ոչ ոք ֆիզիկապես ու բարոյապես վնաս չի կրում, ընենց վնաս, որի համար հետո գլխին ա տալու, ուրեմն էդ մարդկանց համար դա շատ դրական երևույթ ա, մանավանդ որ կողմնակի ոչ ոքու վնաս չեն տալիս։
Կարճ ասած կողմնակի մարդը չի կարա ասի թե դա բասասական ա, մինչև իրեն անձնապես վնաս չհասցվի։

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գնա մուսուլմանական ցանկացած երկիր ու փորձիր ասել, որ մեր ավանդական, Հայկական ու մեզ համար բարոյական դաստիարակությունը շատ դրական չափանիշներ ունի։ Տեղում քեզ կախաղան կհանեն


լավ հա

մոտդ կենաց ասելը իհարկե լավ ա ստացվում, բայց մեկ-մեկ շատ ես ոգևորվում ոճական հնարքներով

----------


## Glen

> լավ հա
> 
> մոտդ կենաց ասելը իհարկե լավ ա ստացվում, բայց մեկ-մեկ շատ ես ոգևորվում ոճական հնարքներով


այսի՞նքն

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ մնում ա մեկ ուրիշի ինձ կամ ուրիշ մեկին սպանելուն ...
> Երևի պետք չի գիտնականի կոչում ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ սպանությունը ոչ մի տեսանկյունից չի կարող դրական գնահատվել, առանց բացառության, թեկուզ պատերազմի կամ ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում։ Հետևաբար՝ բերածդ օրինակը սեքսի ազատության ու չափանիշների հետ համեմատելը էդքան էլ չիշտ չի։ 
> Եթե փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ տեղի ա ունենում սեռական հարաբերություն, կապ չունի թե քանի հոգու մեջ, ու դրանից ոչ ոք ֆիզիկապես ու բարոյապես վնաս չի կրում, ընենց վնաս, որի համար հետո գլխին ա տալու, ուրեմն էդ մարդկանց համար դա շատ դրական երևույթ ա, մանավանդ որ կողմնակի ոչ ոքու վնաս չեն տալիս։
> Կարճ ասած կողմնակի մարդը չի կարա ասի թե դա բասասական ա, մինչև իրեն անձնապես վնաս չհասցվի։


Հմ: Սվինգի պահը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց այս մասը հետաքրքրեց: Այսինքն, եթե ինչ-ոչ մանյակ քեզ մոտիկ մարդու է սպանել, հիմա էլ մեկ այլ քեզ մտերիմ մարդու է սպառնում, դու էլ այդտեղ ես ու ձեռքումդ ատրճանակ կա, նրան սպանելը դրական երևույթ չե՞ս համարի: Ես կհամարեմ, չնայած որ գիտնականի կոչում չունեմ:
Վերջին նախադասության պահով, "անձնապես վնասը" որ սկսես մանրամասնել, ստիպված ես լինելու ընդունել, որ ամեն դեպքում հասարակության մի մասը մյուս մասի վզին փաթաթում է իր պատկերացրածը, պարզապես ոչ միշտ է դա անկհայտորեն երևում:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Հմ: Սվինգի պահը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց այս մասը հետաքրքրեց: Այսինքն, եթե ինչ-ոչ մանյակ քեզ մոտիկ մարդու է սպանել, հիմա էլ մեկ այլ քեզ մտերիմ մարդու է սպառնում, դու էլ այդտեղ ես ու ձեռքումդ ատրճանակ կա, նրան սպանելը դրական երևույթ չե՞ս համարի: Ես կհամարեմ, չնայած որ գիտնականի կոչում չունեմ:
> Վերջին նախադասության պահով, "անձնապես վնասը" որ սկսես մանրամասնել, ստիպված ես լինելու ընդունել, որ ամեն դեպքում հասարակության մի մասը մյուս մասի վզին փաթաթում է իր պատկերացրածը, պարզապես ոչ միշտ է դա անկհայտորեն երևում:


*Առաջին։* 

Էդ մանյակին սպանելը ոչ թե դրական երևույթ եմ համարում, այլ անհրաժեշտ գործողություն, որը իր բնույթով դրական երևույթ չի, քանի որ սպանություն ա, հանցանք ա պարունակում, դրա համար դատում են։ 
Ես չեմ ասում չեմ սպանի, բուգը կփռթեմ, հարցը դա չի, բայց երևույթը ինքնին բասացական ա։ Ո՞նց կարա ցանկացած տեսակի բռնություն կամ սպանություն դիտվի որպես դրական երևույթ։ Սա իմ կարծիքն ա ու դու լրիվ իրավունք ունես չհամաձայնելու։ 

*Երկրորդ։*

"Անձնապես վնաս" ասվածը զուտ ֆիզիկական ու բարոյական վնասին էր վերաբերում, այսինքն եթե իմ որևէ արարքից "դու" կամ մեկ ուրիշը տուժել ա, վնաս ա կրել, նոր էդ ժամանակ դու իրավունք կունենաս իմ արարքը գնահատես որպես բացասական։
Թե չէ մարդկության 90 տոկոսի հիմնական զբաղմունքը մենակ սեփական կարծիքը ուրիշի վզին փաթաթելն ա ... էդ հարցում համաձայն եմ քո հետ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սա իմ կարծիքն ա ու դու լրիվ իրավունք ունես չհամաձայնելու։


Արդեն լավ է  :Smile:  Թե չէ մի քիչ առաջ ոչ մի տեսանկյունից չէր կարող:




> "Անձնապես վնաս" ասվածը զուտ ֆիզիկական ու բարոյական վնասին էր վերաբերում, այսինքն եթե իմ որևէ արարքից "դու" կամ մեկ ուրիշը տուժել ա, վնաս ա կրել, նոր էդ ժամանակ դու իրավունք կունենաս իմ արարքը գնահատես որպես բացասական։


Զզվանքը բարոյական վնա՞ս է: Եթե այո, ապա քյառթին բարոյական վնաս է պատճառում երկար մազերով, քիփ շալվար հագած տղայի ներկայությունը: Եթե ոչ, ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես, եթե ավտոբուսում մեկը գա կողքդ նստի ու սկսի մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արդեն լավ է  Թե չէ մի քիչ առաջ ոչ մի տեսանկյունից չէր կարող:
> 
> 
> Զզվանքը բարոյական վնա՞ս է: Եթե այո, ապա քյառթին բարոյական վնաս է պատճառում երկար մազերով, քիփ շալվար հագած տղայի ներկայությունը: Եթե ոչ, ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես, եթե ավտոբուսում մեկը գա կողքդ նստի ու սկսի մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվել:


Զզվանքը ո՞ր օրվանից դարձավ բարոյական վնաս։ Հասարակական վայրում օնանիզմով զբաղվողներով ոստիկանությունն ա զբաղվում։ Կամ տեղդ ես փոխում, կամ ավելի լավ ա, զանգում ես 102։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Զզվանքը ո՞ր օրվանից դարձավ բարոյական վնաս։ Հասարակական վայրում օնանիզմով զբաղվողներով ոստիկանությունն ա զբաղվում։ Կամ տեղդ ես փոխում, կամ ավելի լավ ա, զանգում ես 102։


Ոստիկանությունը դրանով զբաղվում է հենց այն պատճառով, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը դա զզվանք է պատճառում: Էդ մեծամասնությունը համապատասխան իշխանական ուժերի են ձայն տվել, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին օրենքով դա արգելել են: 75 թվին էլ Կամբոջայում ակնոց կրելու դեպքում կարող էր ոստիկանությունը քեզնով զբաղվել:

----------


## CactuSoul

Բարոյական վնասն ինչպե՞ս եք սահմանում։ Օրինակ՝ One_Way_Ticket֊ի տեսակետն ինձ ավելի տրամաբանական է թվում, քան Աթեիստի զարմանք֊հարցը․



> Զզվանքը ո՞ր օրվանից դարձավ բարոյական վնաս։


Իսկ իրականում ո՞նց ա որոշվում՝ տվյալ երևույթը բարոյապես վնասեց մարդուն, թե չէ  :Xeloq:  Ասենք՝ հիմա մենք էս տեսակ քննարկումներով բարոյապես վնասում ենք Սմոքիին, գոնե ինքն էդպես է կարծում։ Թեպետ մեզ էդպես չի թվում։ Հիմա ո՞ր մեկս է ճիշտ։ Մենք իրավունք ունե՞նք ասելու, թե բարոյական վնաս չենք պատճառել, եթե օբյեկտ հանդիսացողն զգում է, որ պատճառել ենք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երևանում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը զզվում ա գեյերից, աթեիստներից, բոմժերից, սերժից։
Բայց ոստիկանությունը սերժս կուտի, թե էդ նշվածներիցս որևէ մեկին մի բառ կասի մենակ զզվելու հիման վրա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բարոյական վնասն ինչպե՞ս եք սահմանում։ Օրինակ՝ One_Way_Ticket֊ի տեսակետն ինձ ավելի տրամաբանական է թվում, քան Աթեիստի զարմանք֊հարցը․
> 
> 
> Իսկ իրականում ո՞նց ա որոշվում՝ տվյալ երևույթը բարոյապես վնասեց մարդուն, թե չէ  Ասենք՝ հիմա մենք էս տեսակ քննարկումներով բարոյապես վնասում ենք Սմոքիին, գոնե ինքն էդպես է կարծում։ Թեպետ մեզ էդպես չի թվում։ Հիմա ո՞ր մեկս է ճիշտ։ Մենք իրավունք ունե՞նք ասելու, թե բարոյական վնաս չենք պատճառել, եթե օբյեկտ հանդիսացողն զգում է, որ պատճառել ենք։



«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիաիրավական հարաբերությունները կարգավորող օրենսդրությունը բարոյական վնասի հատուցումը որպես պատասխանատվության տեսակ չի նախատեսում, որպիսի հիմքով վեճը ենթակա չէ դատարանում քննության»:

http://www.arlis.am/documentview.aspx?docid=86683

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ էդ օրենքն ընդունվի, բարոյական վնասի, նայեք որ դեպքերն են համարվում բարոյական վնաս։

http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/right/view/124352




> Մասնավորապես, եթե գործող օրենքում նախատեսված է միայն խոշտանգման արգելքի, կյանքի իրավունքի, անձնական ազատության իրավունքի խախտման, ինչպես նաև ապօրինի դատապարտման հետևանքով կրած ոչ նյութական վնասի հատուցման հնարավորություն, ապա նախագծով ավելացվում են նաև արդար դատաքննության, անձնական կամ ընտանեկան կյանքը հարգելու, բնակարանի անձեռնմխելիության, մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության, սեփական կարծիքն ազատ արտահայտելու, հավաքների և միավորման ազատության, իրավական պաշտպանության արդյունավետ միջոցների, սեփականության իրավունքները:
>  Ընդ որում, իրավունքների ցանկը ընտրված է հիմք ընդունելով Եվրոպական դատարանի չափանիշը, որով այդ իրավունքներին տրվում է ինքնուրույն հատուցում:


Եթե զզվանք գտաք, ասեք, ես էլ նայեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես էդ բարոյական բառը շատ զզվելի, հեղհեղուկ բառ ա: Ով ոնց ուզում, սահմանում ա, թե էդ ինչ ա: 

Իսկ հրապարակային մաստուրբացիա անողը պատժվում ա ոչ թե բարոյական վնասի համար, այլ որտև օրենքով չի կարելի հասարակական վայրում սեռական օրգան ցուցադրել:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Վոլտերա (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիաիրավական հարաբերությունները կարգավորող օրենսդրությունը բարոյական վնասի հատուցումը որպես պատասխանատվության տեսակ չի նախատեսում, որպիսի հիմքով վեճը ենթակա չէ դատարանում քննության»:
> 
> http://www.arlis.am/documentview.aspx?docid=86683


Լավ, բայց սա իմ հարցի պատասխանը չէր։ Ես օրենքի մասին չէի խոսում։
Բայց կարծես թե օֆֆտոպ եմ հրահրում, չխորանանք հիմա։ Մի ուրիշ անգամ ավելի համապատասխան թեմայում կքննարկենք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ, բայց սա իմ հարցի պատասխանը չէր։ Ես օրենքի մասին չէի խոսում։
> Բայց կարծես թե օֆֆտոպ եմ հրահրում, չխորանանք հիմա։ Մի ուրիշ անգամ ավելի համապատասխան թեմայում կքննարկենք։


Վերևում հղում ավելացրի։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ իրականում ո՞նց ա որոշվում՝ տվյալ երևույթը բարոյապես վնասեց մարդուն, թե չէ  Ասենք՝ հիմա մենք էս տեսակ քննարկումներով բարոյապես վնասում ենք Սմոքիին, գոնե ինքն էդպես է կարծում։ Թեպետ մեզ էդպես չի թվում։ Հիմա ո՞ր մեկս է ճիշտ։ Մենք իրավունք ունե՞նք ասելու, թե բարոյական վնաս չենք պատճառել, եթե օբյեկտ հանդիսացողն զգում է, որ պատճառել ենք։


Լավ, եթե օրինակը էն քո ծանոթ աղջկա վրա տանենք, որ զզվում ա հնդիկի ձեռք տված խնձորներին ձեռք տալ, հիմա եթե մի խումբ հնդիկներ իր աչքի առաջ ծառից խնձոր քաղեն, ինքը բարոյապես կվնասվի՞, թե չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Երևանում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը զզվում ա գեյերից, աթեիստներից, բոմժերից, սերժից։
> Բայց ոստիկանությունը սերժս կուտի, թե էդ նշվածներիցս որևէ մեկին մի բառ կասի մենակ զզվելու հիման վրա։


Եթե արտաքին աշխարհի ազդեցությունը չլիներ ու Հայաստանը 100% ժողովրդավարական երկիր լիներ, շատ հանգիստ մեծամասնությունը օրենքով կարգելեր այն, ինչ իրեն զզվանք է պատճառում: Օրենքը ընդամենը արտահայտում է ուժեղի կամքը (մնացած հավասար պայմանների դեպքում մեծամասնությունը ավելի ուժեղ է):

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Հարդ (20.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Լավ, եթե օրինակը էն քո ծանոթ աղջկա վրա տանենք, որ զզվում ա հնդիկի ձեռք տված խնձորներին ձեռք տալ, հիմա եթե մի խումբ հնդիկներ իր աչքի առաջ ծառից խնձոր քաղեն, ինքը բարոյապես կվնասվի՞, թե չէ


Օրինակը թերի է, քանի դեռ էդ քաղած խնձորները չեն բերել ու լցրել էդ աղջկա գիրկը (որովհետև ինքն էդ խնձերներին դիպչելուց էր զզվում)  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե պատասխանն իմանայի, հեն ա հարցը չէի տա, էլի ))

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակը թերի է, քանի դեռ էդ քաղած խնձորները չեն բերել ու լցրել էդ աղջկա գիրկը (որովհետև ինքն էդ խնձերներին դիպչելուց էր զզվում) 
> Իսկ եթե պատասխանն իմանայի, հեն ա հարցը չէի տա, էլի ))


Դե հենց էդ ա էլի, սվինգերները չեն գալիս, լցվում դրանից զզվողների գիրկը, որ զզվողներն էլ զզվեն, ասեն՝ մեզ բարոյական վնաս եք պատճառում:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե արտաքին աշխարհի ազդեցությունը չլիներ ու Հայաստանը 100% ժողովրդավարական երկիր լիներ, շատ հանգիստ մեծամասնությունը օրենքով կարգելեր այն, ինչ իրեն զզվանք է պատճառում: Օրենքը ընդամենը արտահայտում է ուժեղի կամքը (մնացած հավասար պայմանների դեպքում մեծամասնությունը ավելի ուժեղ է):


Եթե արտաքին աշխարհի ազդեցությունը չլիներ, մենք դեռ էշերով էինք տեղաշարժվելու։ ժողովրդավարությունը ենթադրում ա նաև, որ ժողովուրդն ընտրում ա իրանց միջի խելոքներին. դրանք էլ առաջ են տանում երկրիրը։ Իսկ խելոքը ՇԱՏ ՀԱՃԱԽ հասկանում ա, թե ինչ էշ ա մեծամասնությունը ու անում ա, բաներ որ կարող ա քչերը հավանեն, բայց արդեն ընտրել են։

----------

Արէա (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դե հենց էդ ա էլի, սվինգերները չեն գալիս, լցվում դրանից զզվողների գիրկը, որ զզվողներն էլ զզվեն, ասեն՝ մեզ բարոյական վնաս եք պատճառում:


Ընդհանուր դեպքում զզվելու համար պարտադիր չէ, որ գիրկը լցվի:
Էդ "ոչ մեկը մյուսի վզին իր պատկերացրածը չպիտի փաթաթի"-ն փակուղի է տանում, վերջում ասելու եք "ой всё"  :LOL:  Շատ ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ սվինգը ընդունելի երևույթ է, իսկ հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան՝ ոչ, քանի որ *ես այդպես եմ ուզում*: ու քանի որ իմ նման մտածողները շատ են/ուժեղ են, ապա դա այդպես է լինելու:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե արտաքին աշխարհի ազդեցությունը չլիներ, մենք դեռ էշերով էինք տեղաշարժվելու։ ժողովրդավարությունը ենթադրում ա նաև, որ ժողովուրդն ընտրում ա իրանց միջի խելոքներին. դրանք էլ առաջ են տանում երկրիրը։ Իսկ խելոքը ՇԱՏ ՀԱՃԱԽ հասկանում ա, թե ինչ էշ ա մեծամասնությունը ու անում ա, բաներ որ կարող ա քչերը հավանեն, բայց արդեն ընտրել են։


Թեկուզ այդ դեպքում, ստացվում է, որ խելոքը իր պատկերացրածը փաթաթում է էշ մեծամասնության վզին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր դեպքում զզվելու համար պարտադիր չէ, որ գիրկը լցվի:
> Էդ "ոչ մեկը մյուսի վզին իր պատկերացրածը չպիտի փաթաթի"-ն փակուղի է տանում, վերջում ասելու եք "ой всё"  Շատ ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ սվինգը ընդունելի երևույթ է, իսկ հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան՝ ոչ, քանի որ *ես այդպես եմ ուզում*: ու քանի որ իմ նման մտածողները շատ են/ուժեղ են, ապա դա այդպես է լինելու:


Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու ո՞նց տարբերությունը չես տեսնում:

Սվինգ - չափահաս մարդիկ, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ, բոլորի աչքից հեռու իրար հաճույք են պատճառում:
Հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիա - մաստուրբացիա կատարող անձը հանդիսատեսի համաձայնությունը չի ստանում, հաճույք չի պատճառում, ու դեռ հարց ա՝ չափահաս ա, թե չէ: 
Էլ չասեմ, որ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը դասակարգված ա որպես սեռական վարքի խանգարում, սվինգը՝ չէ:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Արէա (31.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ընդհանուր դեպքում զզվելու համար պարտադիր չէ, որ գիրկը լցվի:
> Էդ "ոչ մեկը մյուսի վզին իր պատկերացրածը չպիտի փաթաթի"-ն փակուղի է տանում, վերջում ասելու եք "ой всё"  Շատ ավելի ազնիվ է ասել, որ սվինգը ընդունելի երևույթ է, իսկ հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան՝ ոչ, քանի որ *ես այդպես եմ ուզում*: ու քանի որ իմ նման մտածողները շատ են/ուժեղ են, ապա դա այդպես է լինելու:


Իսկ եթե ազնիվը դնենք մի կողմ ու ղեկավարվենք օրենքով, ապա այն ամենն ինչ արգելված չէ օրենքով, թույլատրված է։
Ու քանի որ հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան արգելված է, ուրեմն չի կարելի, ինչքան էլ այդ աղջիկը սիրուն լինի։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ եթե ազնիվը դնենք մի կողմ ու ղեկավարվենք օրենքով, ապա այն ամենն ինչ արգելված չէ օրենքով, թույլատրված է։
> Ու քանի որ հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան արգելված է, ուրեմն չի կարելի, ինչքան էլ այդ աղջիկը սիրուն լինի։


Այսինքն, Սովետի օրոք գեյերը չպիտի հարաբերվեին, որովհետև օրենքով արգելվա՞ծ էր:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան էլ սվինգն ու հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիան համեմատելու մասին: Մաստուրբացիան ինքն իրանով արգելված չի, երբ դա կատարվում ա փակ սենյակում իր համաձայնությունը հայտնած հանդիսատեսի ներկայությամբ կամ նրա բացակությամբ: Արգելված ա, երբ դա կատարվում ա հասարակական վայրում: Ինչպես և արգելված ա հասարակական վայրում սվինգը:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Արէա (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու ո՞նց տարբերությունը չես տեսնում:
> 
> Սվինգ - չափահաս մարդիկ, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ, բոլորի աչքից հեռու իրար հաճույք են պատճառում:
> Հասարակական վայրում մաստուրբացիա - մաստուրբացիա կատարող անձը հանդիսատեսի համաձայնությունը չի ստանում, հաճույք չի պատճառում, ու դեռ հարց ա՝ չափահաս ա, թե չէ: 
> Էլ չասեմ, որ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը դասակարգված ա որպես սեռական վարքի խանգարում, սվինգը՝ չէ:


Ես տարբերությունը շատ լավ եմ տեսնում: Բայց սկզբնական թեզիսի մեջ հանդիսատեսի մասին խոսք չէր գնում: Ու իմ օրինակը հենց այդ թեզիսին էր հակառակում: Այլ թեզիս սահմանիր, կամ կհամաձայնվեմ, կամ էլի կփորձեմ հակաօրինակ բերել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես տարբերությունը շատ լավ եմ տեսնում: Բայց սկզբնական թեզիսի մեջ հանդիսատեսի մասին խոսք չէր գնում: Ու իմ օրինակը հենց այդ թեզիսին էր հակառակում: Այլ թեզիս սահմանիր, կամ կհամաձայնվեմ, կամ էլի կփորձեմ հակաօրինակ բերել:


Մի հատ դու քո սկզբնական թեզիսը սահմանի:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն, Սովետի օրոք գեյերը չպիտի հարաբերվեին, որովհետև օրենքով արգելվա՞ծ էր:


Նորություն ա՞։ Թե՞ դու նոր իմացար։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Նորություն ա՞։ Թե՞ դու նոր իմացար։


Երևի հարցս լավ չձևակերպեցի: Ուզում էի ասել՝ դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում, որ գեյերը, գտնվելով սենյակում, որտեղ իրենց ոչ ոք չի տեսնում ու չի լսում, չպիտի հարաբերվեին զուտ այն պատճառով, որ դա օրենքով արգելված էր:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մի հատ դու քո սկզբնական թեզիսը սահմանի:


Ուժն է ծնում իրավունք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևի հարցս լավ չձևակերպեցի: Ուզում էի ասել՝ դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում, որ գեյերը, գտնվելով սենյակում, որտեղ իրենց ոչ ոք չի տեսնում ու չի լսում, չպիտի հարաբերվեին զուտ այն պատճառով, որ դա օրենքով արգելված էր:


Կարծեմ Աթեիստը ժողովրդավար պետությունների օրենքներից էր խոսում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարծեմ Աթեիստը ժողովրդավար պետությունների օրենքներից էր խոսում:


Թղթի վրա՞, թե գործնականում: Թղթի վրա Սովետն էլ էր ժողովրդավար, գործնականում պիտի երևի ժողովրդավարության ինդեքսից խոսես, ասես որ սկսած ինչ-որ ինդեքսից համարվում է ժողովրդավար, ու Հայաստանը դժվար չէ այդ պայմանին բավարարի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուժն է ծնում իրավունք:


Հը՞: Սա սկզբնական թեզի՞ս: Կարծեմ դա ընթացքում ի հայտ եկած միտք էր: Չէի՞նք խոսում էն մասին, որ որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի մյուսի փոխարեն որոշելու սվինգ անի, թե չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թղթի վրա՞, թե գործնականում: Թղթի վրա Սովետն էլ էր ժողովրդավար, գործնականում պիտի երևի ժողովրդավարության ինդեքսից խոսես, ասես որ սկսած ինչ-որ ինդեքսից համարվում է ժողովրդավար, ու Հայաստանը դժվար չէ այդ պայմանին բավարարի:


Իսկ որևէ մեկն ասու՞մ ա, որ Հայաստանը ժողովրդավար ա  :Huh:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հը՞: Սա սկզբնական թեզի՞ս: Կարծեմ դա ընթացքում ի հայտ եկած միտք էր: Չէի՞նք խոսում էն մասին, որ որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի մյուսի փոխարեն որոշելու սվինգ անի, թե չէ:


Սվինգը կոնկրետ օրինակ է: Թեզիս ասելով ես նկատի ունեի հեղինակի հետևյալ խոսքերը:



> Կարճ ասած կողմնակի մարդը չի կարա ասի թե դա բասասական ա, մինչև իրեն անձնապես վնաս չհասցվի։


Եթե կոնկրետ պատասխան ես ուզում, կոնկրետ հարց տուր: Թեզիս ուզեցիր, ես թեզիս սահմանեցի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ որևէ մեկն ասու՞մ ա, որ Հայաստանը ժողովրդավար ա


Բա էլ իմաստը ո՞րն էր ՀՀ օրենքներից մեջբերումներ անել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սվինգը կոնկրետ օրինակ է: Թեզիս ասելով ես նկատի ունեի հեղինակի հետևյալ խոսքերը:
> 
> Եթե կոնկրետ պատասխան ես ուզում, կոնկրետ հարց տուր: Թեզիս ուզեցիր, ես թեզիս սահմանեցի:


Շնորհակալ եմ, որ էս տողն առաջ քաշեցիր, չէի գտնում  :Smile: 
Շատ լավ, ստեղից սկսենք ու շատ կոնկրետ հարց տամ. սվինգն ի՞նչ վնաս ա տալիս դրանով չզբաղվողին:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա էլ իմաստը ո՞րն էր ՀՀ օրենքներից մեջբերումներ անել:


ՀՀ օրենքները գոնե ժողովրդավար երկրներից են թխած:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Շատ լավ, ստեղից սկսենք ու շատ կոնկրետ հարց տամ. սվինգն ի՞նչ վնաս ա տալիս դրանով չզբաղվողին:


Երևույթի լայն տարածումը ուրիշների մոտ էլ է գայթակղություն առաջացնում փորձել, ու կարող է ընտանիքի քայքայման տանել:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երևույթի լայն տարածումը ուրիշների մոտ էլ է գայթակղություն առաջացնում փորձել, ու կարող է ընտանիքի քայքայման տանել:


Էդ ինչ հեշտ ես գայթակղվում։ Արի մարմնավաճառությունն էլ արգելենք, մարդ ես, մարմնավաճառը կարող ա հավատարիմ ամուսնուն գայթակղի, ընտանիք կործանի։

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Արէա (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էդ ինչ հեշտ ես գայթակղվում։ Արի մարմնավաճառությունն էլ արգելենք, մարդ ես, մարմնավաճառը կարող ա հավատարիմ ամուսնուն գայթակղի, ընտանիք կործանի։


Պատկերացրու, Շվեդիայում արգելված է: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ արգելված է սեքս գնելը: Այսինք, երկու չափահաս իրավունք չունեն փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ սեքսով զբաղվել, եթե նրանցից մեկը մյուսին դրա համար վճարում է: Շվեդիան ժողովրդավարական երկիր է, չէ՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևույթի լայն տարածումը ուրիշների մոտ էլ է գայթակղություն առաջացնում փորձել, ու կարող է ընտանիքի քայքայման տանել:


Ու ոնց որ Գլենն էր ասել թեմայի սկզբում, եթե ընտանիքը պիտի քայքայվի, առանց սվինգի էլ կքայքայվի:
Հարցը սենց ա. անձամբ քեզ ի՞նչ վնաս ա տալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատկերացրու, Շվեդիայում արգելված է: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ արգելված է սեքս գնելը: Այսինք, երկու չափահաս իրավունք չունեն փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ սեքսով զբաղվել, եթե նրանցից մեկը մյուսին դրա համար վճարում է: Շվեդիան ժողովրդավարական երկիր է, չէ՞:


Մարմնավաճառությունն ընդհանրապես շատ երկրներում ա արգելված, հակառակը, մատների վրա կարելի ա հաշվել պետություններ, որտեղ արգելված չի: Շվեդիան էլ, ի դեպ, ավելի տարօրինակ կերպով ա արգելում մարմնավաճառությունը. մարմին վաճառելն արգելված չի, գնելն ա արգելված:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ու ոնց որ Գլենն էր ասել թեմայի սկզբում, եթե ընտանիքը պիտի քայքայվի, առանց սվինգի էլ կքայքայվի:


Ապացու՞յց:



> Հարցը սենց ա. անձամբ քեզ ի՞նչ վնաս ա տալիս:


Վերը նշվածը ինձ պոտենցիալ վնաս կարող է տա, չնայած որ դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մարմնավաճառությունն ընդհանրապես շատ երկրներում ա արգելված, հակառակը, մատների վրա կարելի ա հաշվել պետություններ, որտեղ արգելված չի: Շվեդիան էլ, ի դեպ, ավելի տարօրինակ կերպով ա արգելում մարմնավաճառությունը. մարմին վաճառելն արգելված չի, գնելն ա արգելված:


Տարօրինակ չէ, շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ է: Մարմնավաճառը թույլ կողմն է, մի ձև փող պիտի աշխատի, արգելես, կսկսի անօրինական կերպով դա անել: Իսկ գնորդին եթե արգելում ես, ինքը ավելի շատ այլընտրանքներ ունի (առանց փող սեքս, ինքնաբավարարում, воздержание):

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պատկերացրու, Շվեդիայում արգելված է: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ արգելված է սեքս գնելը: Այսինք, երկու չափահաս իրավունք չունեն փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ սեքսով զբաղվել, եթե նրանցից մեկը մյուսին դրա համար վճարում է: Շվեդիան ժողովրդավարական երկիր է, չէ՞:


Էս դեպքում օրենքի բոլոր նրբություններն էլ ասա, որովհետև Շվեդիայում սեքսի դիմաց փող վճարելն անօրինական ա, բայց մարմնավաճառ լինելն ու սեքսի դիմաց փող պահանջելն՝ օրինական: Էս օրենքը ընդունվել է ոչ թե ավանդական շվեդական ընտանիքը չքայքայելու համար, այլ տրաֆիկինգի ու կանանց շահագործման դեմն առնելու համար:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էս դեպքում օրենքի բոլոր նրբություններն էլ ասա, որովհետև Շվեդիայում սեքսի դիմաց փող վճարելն անօրինական ա, բայց մարմնավաճառ լինելն ու սեքսի դիմաց փող պահանջելն՝ օրինական: Էս օրենքը ընդունվել է ոչ թե ավանդական շվեդական ընտանիքը չքայքայելու համար, այլ տրաֆիկինգի ու կանանց շահագործման դեմն առնելու համար:


Գիտեմ: Այսօրվա հասարակությունում ռեալ չէ ընտանիքը չքայքայելու նպատակով ինչ-որ բան օրենքով արգելել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապացու՞յց:
> 
> Վերը նշվածը ինձ պոտենցիալ վնաս կարող է տա, չնայած որ դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ:


Ապացույց չկա, ինչպես և չկա ապացույց, որ սվինգն ընտանիք ա քայքայում: 
Այսինքն, դա քեզ վնասում ա, որովհետև մի օր կամուսնանաս, կարող ա հանկարծ նորից մտնես ակումբի էս թեմա, կարող ա սիրտդ սվինգ ուզի, կարող ա հանկարծ իրականացնես, կարող ա դրանից ընտանիքդ քայքայվի:
Գնացի մարդի, ունեցա որդի:





> Տարօրինակ չէ, շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ է: Մարմնավաճառը թույլ կողմն է, մի ձև փող պիտի աշխատի, արգելես, կսկսի անօրինական կերպով դա անել: Իսկ գնորդին եթե արգելում ես, ինքը ավելի շատ այլընտրանքներ ունի (առանց փող սեքս, ինքնաբավարարում, воздержание):


Դե ինձ դուր ա գալիս էդ մեթոդը: Ու դուր ա գալիս, որ հանցագործը հենց լևի գնացողն ա ու լևի գնալը հանցագործություն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս դեպքում օրենքի բոլոր նրբություններն էլ ասա, որովհետև Շվեդիայում սեքսի դիմաց փող վճարելն անօրինական ա, բայց մարմնավաճառ լինելն ու սեքսի դիմաց փող պահանջելն՝ օրինական: Էս օրենքը ընդունվել է ոչ թե ավանդական շվեդական ընտանիքը չքայքայելու համար, այլ տրաֆիկինգի ու կանանց շահագործման դեմն առնելու համար:


Ու չմոռանանք, թե Հայաստանում ինչն ա կոչվում «ավանդական շվեդական ընտանիք»  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ձայնալար (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապացույց չկա, ինչպես և չկա ապացույց, որ սվինգն ընտանիք ա քայքայում: 
> Այսինքն, դա քեզ վնասում ա, որովհետև մի օր կամուսնանաս, կարող ա հանկարծ նորից մտնես ակումբի էս թեմա, կարող ա սիրտդ սվինգ ուզի, կարող ա հանկարծ իրականացնես, կարող ա դրանից ընտանիքդ քայքայվի:


Մոտավորապես այդպես: Ինչքան էլ որ անհավանական թվա, ամեն դեպքում ես կոնկրետ վնասի օրինակ բերեցի: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ ես հեղինակի տեղը կասեի "լավ եմ անում, սվինգ եմ անում, դուրդ չի գալիս, փորձիր արգելել, իսկ եթե ուժդ չի հերիքում որ արգելես, խելոք տեղդ նստիր", ոչ թե արդարանալ նրանով, որ ոչ մեկին վնաս չի պատճառում:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտավորապես այդպես: Ինչքան էլ որ անհավանական թվա, ամեն դեպքում ես կոնկրետ վնասի օրինակ բերեցի: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ ես հեղինակի տեղը կասեի "լավ եմ անում, սվինգ եմ անում, դուրդ չի գալիս, փորձիր արգելել, իսկ եթե ուժդ չի հերիքում որ արգելես, խելոք տեղդ նստիր", ոչ թե արդարանալ նրանով, որ ոչ մեկին վնաս չի պատճառում:


Քո բերած վնասի օրինակը շատ հիպոթետիկ ա: 
Ինձ թվում ա՝ չարժե հեղինակի փոխարեն որոշել, թե ինքը ոնց բանավիճի կամ ինչ փաստարկ բերի, երբ քո սեփական փաստարկների զամբյուղը սպառվում ա:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Քո բերած վնասի օրինակը շատ հիպոթետիկ ա: 
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ չարժե հեղինակի փոխարեն որոշել, թե ինքը ոնց բանավիճի կամ ինչ փաստարկ բերի, երբ քո սեփական փաստարկների զամբյուղը սպառվում ա:


Հիպոթեթիկ է, թէ ինչ է, *վնաս* է: Իմ փաստարկների զամբյուղը չի սպառվում, ես շատ հստակ ու հետևողական եմ իմ դատողությունների շղթայի մեջ: Էդ դուք եք, որ անընդհատ ճշգրտումներ եք անում, մեկը օրենքից կառչելով, մեկ ժողովրդավարությունից, մեկ վնասն է հիպոթեթիկ: Նույն ձև կարող եմ ասել, որ կանանց թրաֆիկինգի մասը հիպոթեթիկ վնաս է: Ասենք, Ավստրալիայի նահանգների մեծամասնությունում մարմնավաճառությունը լեգալ է, ու ես ինչ-որ թրաֆիկինգի դեպքերի մասին չեմ լսել:

----------


## Չամիչ

:Cool:  է հետո՞

----------


## ivy

Չամի՜չը  :Yahoo:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), boooooooom (01.04.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), John (01.04.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Sambitbaba (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ձայնալար (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Չամիչ (01.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հիպոթեթիկ է, թէ ինչ է, *վնաս* է: Իմ փաստարկների զամբյուղը չի սպառվում, ես շատ հստակ ու հետևողական եմ իմ դատողությունների շղթայի մեջ: Էդ դուք եք, որ անընդհատ ճշգրտումներ եք անում, մեկը օրենքից կառչելով, մեկ ժողովրդավարությունից, մեկ վնասն է հիպոթեթիկ: Նույն ձև կարող եմ ասել, որ կանանց թրաֆիկինգի մասը հիպոթեթիկ վնաս է: Ասենք, Ավստրալիայի նահանգների մեծամասնությունում մարմնավաճառությունը լեգալ է, ու ես ինչ-որ թրաֆիկինգի դեպքերի մասին չեմ լսել:


Նու էն որ դու չես լսել տրաֆիկինգի դեպքերի մասին, չի նշանակում, որ չկա: Նախ Ավստրալիան հսկայական երկիր ա ու նենց չի որ դու իրենց սեքս ինդուստրիային տենց քաջ ծանոթ ես, ու հետո էլ Ավստրալիայի կողքին Ինդոնեզիան, Թայլանդը, Ֆիլիպիններն ու Չինաստանն են ու էնտեղի աղջիկներին նույն ձևի տանում են Ավստրալիա, ոնց որ հայերին Թուրքիա ու Դուբայ:

----------


## Glen

Բլին, սկսեմ հերթով պատասխանել ... էս ժամային գոտին չի թողնում, որ լայվ հետևեմ անցուդարձին։ ))

----------


## Glen

> Զզվանքը բարոյական վնա՞ս է: Եթե այո, ապա քյառթին բարոյական վնաս է պատճառում երկար մազերով, քիփ շալվար հագած տղայի ներկայությունը: Եթե ոչ, ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես, եթե ավտոբուսում մեկը գա կողքդ նստի ու սկսի մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվել:


Եթե զզվանքը դու ինքդ (ոչ թե ես) համարում ես բարոյական վնաս, ապա դու շատ դաժան կյանք ես ապրում, քանի որ զզվելի երևույթները մեր առօրյայում էնքան շատ են, որ ամեն քայլափոխի կարելի ա հանդիպել ու մի կուշտ բարոյական վնաս կրել։ 
Օրինակներ։

Քյառթերի ռեպլիկները աղջկեքին
Նիվեքի մեջ զլած մուղամը
Կողքիդ անցորդի գետնին թքելը
Քո ասած մեկի մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվելը (այնինչ մաստուրբացիայով նաև զբաղվում ես դու, ես և լիքը ուրիշ "պարյադըշնի" մարդիկ)
ու լիքը նմանատիպ օրինակներ, որոնք անվերջ կարելի ա տեսնել։ 
եթե դու սրանք համեմատում ես բոլորի աչքից հեռու, ասեմ ավելին, գաղտնի վայրում, հասուն մարդկանց, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամ ու հաճույքով սեքս անելու հետ, ապա մի քիչ ոչ ադեկվատ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում։

Դու ճիշտ կլինեիր, եթե սվինգերները դա անեին առանց կողմնակի մարդկանց կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու՝ բոլորի աչքի առաջ։ Էս դեպքում բան չէի ասի, բայց դա տենց չի չէ՞ ...
Դու ոչ ներկա ես եղել(ենթադրում եմ), ոչ էլ բարոյական վնաս ես կրել, որ ասես թե դա բացասական ա ...

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Երևույթի լայն տարածումը ուրիշների մոտ էլ է գայթակղություն առաջացնում փորձել, ու կարող է ընտանիքի քայքայման տանել:


Չգիտեմ թե ինչքանով ես տեղյակ, բայց Սվինգ ընտանիքների պես ամուր ընտանիք երևի հազվադեպ կհանդիպես։
լինում են իհարկե դեպքեր, որ սվինգը փորձելուց հետո ընտանիքը քանդվում ա, բայց դա սվինգի հետ կապ չունեցող երևույթ ա։ Առանց սվինգի էլ էդ ընտանիքը կամ մի օր կքայքայվեր, կամ ստի մթնոլորտում, իրար դավաճանելով ամբողջ կյանքը կապրեին։

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> եթե դու սրանք համեմատում ես բոլորի աչքից հեռու, ասեմ ավելին, գաղտնի վայրում, հասուն մարդկանց, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամ ու հաճույքով սեքս անելու հետ, ապա մի քիչ ոչ ադեկվատ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում։


Ենթադրենք հայրը իր հարազատ աղջկան փոքրուց այլասեռումա ու չափահաս տարիքում աղջկա հետ սեքս ա անում։ Նորմալ երեվույթ ես համարում?

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ենթադրենք հայրը իր հարազատ աղջկան փոքրուց այլասեռումա ու չափահաս տարիքում աղջկա հետ սեքս ա անում։ Նորմալ երեվույթ ես համարում?


Ծառից ընկավ մի խնձոր,
Այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ։

5-րդ դասարան։

----------

Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ծառից ընկավ մի խնձոր,
> Այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ։
> 
> 5-րդ դասարան։


Դու հինգերորդ դասարանի փիլիսոփայությունը չես հասկանում։
Եթե ամեն ինչ փոխհամաձայնեցված ա չի նշանակում այլասերվածություն չի։

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Բարի երեկո բոլորին:
Մի բան կասեմ, որ Գլենի՝ ակումբում հայտնվելը բոլորին ուրախացրեց հենց գոնե մենակ էն առումով, որ վերջին ամիսների աշխուժության պակասը կամ նույնիսկ բացակայությունը վերացրեց, սկսվեցին ակտիվ քննարկումներ, շատ ակումբցիներ խախտեցին իրենց լռությունը, դե, ասեցի՝ ես էլ խախտեմ: Դրա համար ողջունում եմ Գլենին, մաղթում բռնած գործում հաջողություն:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա թեմային, չմանրանալով դետալներում՝ կարծիքս կասեմ, որ ես ինքս ձեր պիտակած «ավանդականի» կողմնակից եմ: Ի՞նչ խնդիր կա, դարերով, տարիներով ամեն ինչ հիմնականում «հանգիստ» ա եղել, էս ԼԳԲՏ ՄՏ, սվինգ-մվինգ և այլն, ո՞վ ա խորացել, ո՞վ ա իմացել նույնիսկ էդ բառերի իմաստը, ո՞ւմ ա հետաքրքրել: Մարդիկ իրանք իրանց համար ապրել են, ամենքն իրա անձնական կյանքով: Ու չեն էլ ծաղրել «ավանդականը», էդ կողմնորոշվածության մարդկանց չեն անվանել հետամնաց կամ քառակուսի կամ ես շատ գիտեմ՝ էլ ինչ: 
Եթե մինչև ակումբին անդամակցելը ակտիվ ձևով դեմ էի ձեր ասած «ավանդականից» շեղումներին ու եթե ակումբական չդառնայի, լրիվ ուրիշ միջավայրերի առնչվեի, միգուցե ծայրահեղ դեպքում դառնայի էն վառելահայերից, բայց ակումբում կարդալով, շփվելով շատերիդ հետ, իմ մտածողությունն ուրիշ ձև սկսեց զարգանալ, առավել հանդուրժող դարձա, ինչի համար դժգոհ չեմ: Ինձ համար մեկ ա՝ մարդն ինչ սեռական կողմնորոշվածության ա, ինձ ուղղակի դա չի հետաքրքրում ու չի հուզում:

Առանց նեղանալ, ես էլ ինքս կարծում եմ, որ էդ «ոչ ավանդական» երևույթները որպես լավը, անվնասը, բնականը, լրիվությամբ ընդունելին (շարքը երկար ա, խնդրում եմ գրածս ճիշտ հասկանալ) և այլն, ինքն էլ իրա հերթին մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն ա: Ես եթե չեմ ընդունում ինձ համար էդ երևույթները, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե կնոջը ես ընդունում եմ որպես վեշ, թե կնոջը չեմ հարգում, իմ կենցաղը սխալ ա կառուցված և այլն: Ես տեսել եմ իմ պես մտածող հազարավոր մարդկանց, ճանաչել եմ իրանց ընտանիքները, տեսել ու վստահ եմ, որ շատ բնականոն, համերաշխ ապրում են:

Հիմա ասենք Գլենը գտնում ա, որ սվինգն իրանց համար ա, դա իրա անձնական կյանքն ա: Երեխա չի, հասուն մարդ ա, որոշել են, տենց են ապրում: Շատ էլ թե ինձ ու իմ պես մտածողների համար մեծ առումով տհաճ երևույթ ա ու չենք դիմի նման բաների: 
Ու քանի որ բարոյականության սահմանումը ոչ մեկը չի տվել ու դժվար էլ որևէ մեկը կարողանա տալ, սեքսի ձևերի մեջ բարոյական-չբարոյական սահման դնելու հարցը միշտ էլ լինելու ա հավի ու ձվի պատմության պես մի բան: 

Էս սենց, ուղղակի ասեցի՝ կարծիքս ասեմ: Բայց մի հետաքրքիր հարց-խնդիր ա ծագել, որ կուզեի Գլենին տալ: 
Ուրեմն, Գլեն: Ենթադրենք մի սեքսի մեջ բազմազանություն սիրող մի հայաստանցի, որոշելով կենակցել կնոջդ հետ, ինքն էլ կամ ամուսնացած չլինելով կամ էլ՝ իր կնոջը սվինգ հարաբերություններում ներգրավելու ցանկություն չունենալով՝ վարձում ա մի մարմնավաճառ կամ պայմանավորվում ա իր սեռական հարցերով զուգընկերուհու հետ, որ վերջինս ներկայանա որպես իր կին, այնուհետև քեզ հետ կապ ա հաստատում, պայմանավորվում եք, հանդիպում ու կազմակերպում ձեր սեքսուալ գործունեությունը, իսկ, ասենք, հաջորդ օրը ինչ-որ ձև իմանում եք, որ իրականում նրանք ամուսիններ չէին: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ձեր ռեակցիան: Արդյո՞ք կարևոր չի, որ մյուս զույգն ամուսիններ լինեն, կարող ե՞ն նաև լինել զույգ, բայց սկի իրար ծանոթ չլինեն, ուղղակի տենց էդ գործով հավաքված լինեն:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), boooooooom (01.04.2016), CactuSoul (01.04.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ձայնալար (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե զզվանքը դու ինքդ (ոչ թե ես) համարում ես բարոյական վնաս, ապա դու շատ դաժան կյանք ես ապրում, քանի որ զզվելի երևույթները մեր առօրյայում էնքան շատ են, որ ամեն քայլափոխի կարելի ա հանդիպել ու մի կուշտ բարոյական վնաս կրել։ 
> Օրինակներ։
> 
> Քյառթերի ռեպլիկները աղջկեքին
> Նիվեքի մեջ զլած մուղամը
> Կողքիդ անցորդի գետնին թքելը
> Քո ասած մեկի մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվելը (այնինչ մաստուրբացիայով նաև զբաղվում ես դու, ես և լիքը ուրիշ "պարյադըշնի" մարդիկ)
> ու լիքը նմանատիպ օրինակներ, որոնք անվերջ կարելի ա տեսնել։ 
> եթե դու սրանք համեմատում ես բոլորի աչքից հեռու, ասեմ ավելին, գաղտնի վայրում, հասուն մարդկանց, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամ ու հաճույքով սեքս անելու հետ, ապա մի քիչ ոչ ադեկվատ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում։
> ...


Հարգելի Գլեն: Եթե քեզ համար զզվանքը բարոյական վնաս չէ, ապա պիտի խնդրեմ, որ բացատրես, թե այդ դեպքում բարոյական վնաս ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես: Ու անկախ նրանից, թե ոնց կբացատրես, ստացվում է, որ քո պատկերացրածը փաթաթում ես ուրիշի վզին:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Էս սենց, ուղղակի ասեցի՝ կարծիքս ասեմ: Բայց մի հետաքրքիր հարց-խնդիր ա ծագել, որ կուզեի Գլենին տալ: 
> Ուրեմն, Գլեն: Ենթադրենք մի սեքսի մեջ բազմազանություն սիրող մի հայաստանցի, որոշելով կենակցել կնոջդ հետ, ինքն էլ կամ ամուսնացած չլինելով կամ էլ՝ իր կնոջը սվինգ հարաբերություններում ներգրավելու ցանկություն չունենալով՝ վարձում ա մի մարմնավաճառ կամ պայմանավորվում ա իր սեռական հարցերով զուգընկերուհու հետ, որ վերջինս ներկայանա որպես իր կին, այնուհետև քեզ հետ կապ ա հաստատում, պայմանավորվում եք, հանդիպում ու կազմակերպում ձեր սեքսուալ գործունեությունը, իսկ, ասենք, հաջորդ օրը ինչ-որ ձև իմանում եք, որ իրականում նրանք ամուսիններ չէին: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ձեր ռեակցիան: Արդյո՞ք կարևոր չի, որ մյուս զույգն ամուսիններ լինեն, կարող ե՞ն նաև լինել զույգ, բայց սկի իրար ծանոթ չլինեն, ուղղակի տենց էդ գործով հավաքված լինեն:


Բարև  Հրաչ ջան,

Զույգի ամուսնացած լինելը գերադասելի ա, բայց ոչ պարտադիր պայման, ուղղակի փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ ամուսնացած զույգերը ավելի ապահով են, ուշադիր են հիգիենայի նկատմամբ, (չեմ ասում չամուսնացածների մոտ տենց չի), գաղտնիք պահելու հանդեպ ավելի լուրջ են։ Բայց իհարկե կան նաև զույգեր, որոնք ամուսնացած չեն, ուղղակի ապրում են միասին ու էլի շատ ապահով են։
Մարմնավաճառ վարձող չի լինում, համենայն դեպս մեզ մոտ չի լինում, քանի որ ինչպես նախորդ գրառումներումս ասել էի, մենք առաջին պատահածի հետ հարաբերություն չենք ունենում, սովորաբար մի օր դուրս ենք գալիս ուղղակի մի բաժակ գինու կամ գարեջրի առիթով, շփվում ենք, զրուցում, հասկանալու համար, թե արդյո՞ք իրար հանդեպ կապ (chemistry) ստեղծվում ա թե ոչ։ 
Մենք ունենք զույգի հետ ծանոթանալու մի քանի տարբերակ ...

1. Օգտվում ենք 1-2 վճարովի սվինգ կայքերից, որոնք էժան չեն ու անվճար բաժանորդները ոչ մի բանի դոստուպ չունեն։ Էդ կայքում շփվում ենք, հետո հանդիպում կազմակերպում, զուտ ծանոթանալու համար, ոչ թե սեքսի։ Եթե ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, նոր անցնում ենք հաջոր փուլին։ 

2. Արդեն իսկ ստեղծված շրջապատում մեկը մյուսին ծանոթացնելը։ Սա սովորաբար ամենա ապահով տարբերակն ա, քանի որ իմացող զույգը երաշխավորում ա մյուս զույգի համար։

3. Սվինգ ակումբում, որտեղ գալիս են զույգերով։ Եթե ինչ որ զույգի հանդեպ համակրանք ա լինում, շփվում ենք, ծանոթանում, ու էլի մի ուրիշ օրվա վրա հանդիպում նշանակում, ավելի հանգիստ պայմաններում շփվելու համար, նոր հետո մտածում հարաբերությունների մասին։ 

Այսինքն կոնկրետ մեզ մոտ, քո ասած խաբելու տարբերակը համարյա թե բացառված ա, բայց դե եթե մի օր տենց բան լինի, ի՞նչ արած, տենց էլ ա լինում, հո չե՞նք կախվելու   :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Հարգելի Գլեն: Եթե քեզ համար զզվանքը բարոյական վնաս չէ, ապա պիտի խնդրեմ, որ բացատրես, թե այդ դեպքում բարոյական վնաս ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես: Ու անկախ նրանից, թե ոնց կբացատրես, ստացվում է, որ քո պատկերացրածը փաթաթում ես ուրիշի վզին:


Հա, իրականում մի քիչ դժվար ա ձևակերպել թե բարոյական վնաս ասածը որն ա, քանի որ դա շատ անհատական երևույթ ա։
Եթե էդքան նշածներիցս որևէ մեկը *ՏԵՍՆԵԼԻՍ* դու զզվանք ես ապրում ու դա համարում ես, որպես բարոյական վնաս, ապա դու քո տեսանկյունից ճիշտ ես, քանի որ քեզանից լավ ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե դու ինչ զգացիր։ ՈՒրեմն դու կրել ես բարոյական վնաս։ Միանշանակ։ 

Ինձ կամ մեկ ուրիշի համար դա կարող ա լինել ուղղակի զզվանք, բայց ոչ բարոյական վնաս, հակառակ դեպքում Ֆլանը կամ Ֆստանը կարող ա որոշել, որ ուզում ա դիմել դատարան՝ բարոյական վնասը հատուցելու համար։ Լինում են չէ՞ տենց լիքը դեպքեր ... 

Ես երբեք իմ կարծիքը չեմ փաթաթել ոչ մեկի վզին, մանավանդ, որ բառացիորեն նշեցի, որ իրավունք ունես չհամաձայնելու, քանի որ դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա, ես չեմ համոզում։ 
Իմ ոչ մի գրածի մեջ համոզելու ենթատեքստ չես տեսնի, էնպես որ, ամեն մարդ իրա դարդին  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Հա, բան չասի: Հիմա հանգիստ կքնեմ, հարցս տվեցի, պրծա:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), Gayl (31.03.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (01.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ճիշտն ասած որոշել եմ նման թեմաների շուջ քննարկումների էլ չմասնակցել, բայց մի երկու բան, ամեն դեպքում, կուզենամ ասել: 

Ոչ մեկի չեմ դատում, դրա իրավունքը, առհասարակ, չունեմ:

Էն ինչի մասին ծավալվում է քննարկումը ինձ համար ՈՉ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ Է: 
Բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց  մոտ էլ լինում են սեքսի հետ կապված բազմազան, երեւակայական պոռթկումներ: Մարդու միտքը շատ հաճախ նրան կարող է ՇԵՂԵԼ: Սթափ գիտակցությունը, ամուր, բարոյական արժեհամակարգը հենց դրա համար են, որ ամեն մի <<հանցագործ>> մտքի հետեւից չգնաս ու չդառնաս նման մտքերի հլու կամակատարը:
Նման երեւույթները Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մեծ մասի կողմից ընդունվում են, որպես ոչ մաքուր, դա մեղմ ասած: Ու դա շատ ճիշտ ա: Զբաղվեք ինչով ուզում եք, դա ձեր խնդիրն ա, բայց իմ ՀՈՐԴՈՐՆ Ա, փորձեք զսպել ձեր մտքերը ու չգնալ մտքի ամեն մի անիմաստ փայլատակման հետեւից

ՄԻ ՓՈՔՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ՄՏՔԵՐԻՆ

Հայաստանում մարդիկ իրար հետ շփվում են, հարեւանություն, բարեկամություն, ընեկրություն են անում, կա հարգանք, ակնածանք՝ հարեւանի, բարեկամի եւ ընկերոջ նկատմամբ ի տարբերություն այն երկրի որտեղ ապրում եք, որտեղ ապահով կեցության երաշխիքը զենքն ա՞ 
Սա փոքր երկիր ա ու բոլորը իրար ճանաչում են, ոչ ոք չի պատրասվում հարեւանի կնոջը սվինգ անի: 
Նենց որ փորձեք ձեր մտքերը զսպել ու ձեզ ՀԱՎԱՔԵԼ:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (02.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ՍԹԱՓՎԵՔ, ՍԱ ՓՈՔՐ ԵՐԿԻՐ Ա, ՍԹԱՓՎԵ՜Ք...

----------

Cassiopeia (01.04.2016), Glen (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> ՍԹԱՓՎԵՔ, ՍԱ ՓՈՔՐ ԵՐԿԻՐ Ա, ՍԹԱՓՎԵ՜Ք...



վերջ, այսուհետ ու առհավետ, երբեք ու երբևէ, հավերժ ու առհավետ, զսպում եմ մտքերս, քանզի դա ճիշտ չի, մաքուր չի, բարոյական չի ու, որ ամենակարևորն ա՝ հայեցի չի։ Փոքր երկրում ենք/եք ապրում ...
Բայց ես զենք չունեմ կստածի ...

----------

Cassiopeia (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չամի՜չը


Ուռաաաա ․․․․․․ ես կարոտել էի ․․․ Այ հիմա հավատում եմ, որ Ակումբը կարող ա էլի հին Ակումբը դառնա։

Չամիչ  :Love:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), Sambitbaba (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ուռաաաա ․․․․․․ ես կարոտել էի ․․․ Այ հիմա հավատում եմ, որ Ակումբը կարող ա էլի հին Ակումբը դառնա։
> 
> Չամիչ



մի տեսակ կարող ա՞ ես նպաստեցի էս աշխուժացմանը ...

----------

Ձայնալար (02.04.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Հ.Գ. Թույլ տուր ավելացնել ասածիդ. ինձ թվում է, թե այս մարդկանց սիրել սովորեցնողն ուղղակի ծաղրածու է եղել... կամ խեղկատակ...


Սամ, ըստ քո տեսության էս մարդկանց հոգիներն ինչ-որ պատճառով ընտրել են էս փորձը։ Այսինքն իրենց անհրաժեշտ է եղել էս մի կյանքում հենց սա փորձել։ Ինչի՞ ա դա քեզ տհաճություն պատճառում, կամ ինչի՞ ես դա խեղկատակություն համարում։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Սամ, ըստ քո տեսության էս մարդկանց հոգիներն ինչ-որ պատճառով ընտրել են էս փորձը։ Այսինքն իրենց անհրաժեշտ է եղել էս մի կյանքում հենց սա փորձել։ Ինչի՞ ա դա քեզ տհաճություն պատճառում, կամ ինչի՞ ես դա խեղկատակություն համարում։



Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա, որ նախորդ կյանքից եկած բան ա, ինչպես նաև այլ բաները, որոնք տարօրինակ կերպով ինձ չափազանց հարազատ են թվում։ Զենքն ու ռազմական գործը, լուսանկարչությունը, փայտագործությունը ոնց որ արյանս մեջ լինի, ու էլի մի քանի երևույթներ, որոնց հետ առնչություն չեմ ունեցել, բայց աննորմալի պես եմ զգում ու սիրում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի տեսակ կարող ա՞ ես նպաստեցի էս աշխուժացմանը ...


Մի տեսակ չէ, հաստատ ․․․ 

Զարմանալի ա, թե ոնց էինք մենք սաղ Ակումբով սիրում սվինգը, ու տաս տարի ձեն չէինք հանում։

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (03.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (02.04.2016), murmushka (03.04.2016), Sambitbaba (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016), Ձայնալար (02.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Մի տեսակ չէ, հաստատ ․․․ 
> 
> Զարմանալի ա, թե ոնց էինք մենք սաղ Ակումբով սիրում սվինգը, ու տաս տարի ձեն չէինք հանում։



Փաստորեն ...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուռաաաա ․․․․․․ ես կարոտել էի ․․․ Այ հիմա հավատում եմ, որ Ակումբը կարող ա էլի հին Ակումբը դառնա։
> 
> Չամիչ


 :Blush:  Չես պատկերացնի ինչ հաճելի ա, երբ նման խոսքեր ես լսում, շատ մերսի  :Love:

----------


## Չամիչ

> վերջ, այսուհետ ու առհավետ, երբեք ու երբևէ, հավերժ ու առհավետ, զսպում եմ մտքերս, քանզի դա ճիշտ չի, մաքուր չի, բարոյական չի ու, որ ամենակարևորն ա՝ հայեցի չի։ Փոքր երկրում ենք/եք ապրում ...
> Բայց ես զենք չունեմ կստածի ...


Պարզապես պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա, իսկ Լոսերում, մոսերում մարդիկ, չակերտավոր, էնքան են զարգացել, որ էտ խնդիրը համարում են զուտ սեքսի տարատասակ, շուտով սեքսի տարատեսակ կհամարվի, նաեւ, պեդոֆիլիան, օրինակ՝ հարեւանի երեխայի հետ կենակցելը, ի՞նչ կա որ:
Երբ մարդը կամաց կամաց կորցնում ա ներքին *բարոյական իմունիտետը,* արդեն ունակ չի թացը չորից տարբերել:
Ու խնդիրը կապված ա հենց էտ իմունիտետի հետ
Զգույշ եղեք, որտեւ կամաց կամաց կորցնում եք բարեյական իմունիտետը, որ տանում ա դեգրադացման:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պարզապես պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա, իսկ Լոսերում, մոսերում մարդիկ, չակերտավոր, էնքան են զարգացել, որ էտ խնդիրը համարում են զուտ սեքսի տարատասակ, շուտով սեքսի տարատեսակ կհամարվի, նաեւ, պեդոֆիլիան, օրինակ՝ հարեւանի երեխայի հետ կենակցելը, ի՞նչ կա որ:
> Երբ մարդը կամաց կամաց կորցնում ա ներքին *բարոյական իմունիտետը,* արդեն ունակ չի թացը չորից տարբերել:
> Ու խնդիրը կապված ա հենց էտ իմունիտետի հետ
> Զգույշ եղեք, որտեւ կամաց կամաց կորցնում եք բարեյական իմունիտետը, որ տանում ա դեգրադացման:


էս ով ա եկել մեր տունը... էս ով ա եկել մեր տունը...

մարդ աստծո, ու՞ր էիր...

----------

murmushka (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016), Չամիչ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Պարզապես պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա, իսկ Լոսերում, մոսերում մարդիկ, չակերտավոր, էնքան են զարգացել, որ էտ խնդիրը համարում են զուտ սեքսի տարատասակ ...


Պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա՞։ Չամիչ ջան դուք դիկտատուրականն ե՞ք ավարտել։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պետք ա ... դուք փաստորեն իմ կամ էստեղ ապրողների կեղծ զարգացվածության մեծ գիտակ եք ու մեզ սթափվելու կոչ եք անում։ Հրաշք ... 




> Զգույշ եղեք, որտեւ կամաց կամաց կորցնում եք բարեյական իմունիտետը, որ տանում ա դեգրադացման:


Ախր ո՞վ ա ձեզ տվել էդ արտոնությունն ու իրավունքը, մտածելու, որ դուք բարոյապես մնացածից ավելի բարձր դիրքերում եք ու կարող եք մյուսների վրա քար նետել՝ "ցածր բարոյական իմունիտետի" համար։ Դուք ավելի բարոյական եք քան ե՞ս  ... լու՞րջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> էս ով ա եկել մեր տունը... էս ով ա եկել մեր տունը...
> 
> մարդ աստծո, ու՞ր էիր...


Տո ես շատ գիտեմ, այ հարազատ :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

Ասըմ ա այլմոլորակային զույգ ա իջնում Աբարան, մտնում ա մի տուն ու առաջարկում ա սվինգ անե:
Աբարանցիք համաձայնվում են, փոխվում են  զուգընկերներով, ու մտնում են հարևան սենյակներ:
Այլմոլորակային տղամարդը հանում է յուր գործիքը, ցույց է տալիս դար տակից կախված երկու վինտիլներն ու ասում.
- Սրանցից մեկով կարգավորում ես հաստությունը, մյուսով երկարությունը, ըստ քո ցանկության:
Էս մեր աբարանցի կինն ընկնում ա գետնին ու փորը բռնած սկսում ա հռռհռալ: Հետո մի կերպ շունչը բերում ա տեղը ու զարմացած եկվորին բացատրում ա.
- Ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե հմի քո կնիկը ոնց ա ընդեղ մարդուս ձվերը ոլորում....  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. ավել-պակաս ներողՍ

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), CactuSoul (03.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (02.04.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (02.04.2016), _Հրաչ_ (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016), Զաքար (02.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2016), Տրիբուն (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա՞։ Չամիչ ջան դուք դիկտատուրականն ե՞ք ավարտել։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պետք ա ... դուք փաստորեն իմ կամ էստեղ ապրողների կեղծ զարգացվածության մեծ գիտակ եք ու մեզ սթափվելու կոչ եք անում։ Հրաշք ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ախր ո՞վ ա ձեզ տվել էդ արտոնությունն ու իրավունքը, մտածելու, որ դուք բարոյապես մնացածից ավելի բարձր դիրքերում եք ու կարող եք մյուսների վրա քար նետել՝ "ցածր բարոյական իմունիտետի" համար։ Դուք ավելի բարոյական եք քան ե՞ս  ... լու՞րջ։


Ուշադիր կարդացեք, խոսքը գնաց բարոյակա իմունիտետը կորցնելու մասին: Իսկ դուք այդ ճանապարհին եք, եթե իհարկե տրոլլ չեք: Կներեք իհարկե, բայց տրոլլինգը, ինչպես գիտեք, շատ տարածված ա:

Նա ով ոտնձգում է ընտանեկան ինստիտուտ հասկացությանը, ինձ համար բարոյալքման ճանապարհին է: Ինչ ուզում եք արեք, բայց գոնե համեստություն ունեցեք ձեր անձի, ու ձեր ընտանիքի շրջանակներում արեք, այլ ոչ թե թեմաներ բացեք ու ինչ որ նորամուծություններ կաթացնեք մարդկանց ուղեղներում:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ուշադիր կարդացեք, խոսքը գնաց բարոյակա իմունիտետը կորցնելու մասին: Իսկ դուք այդ ճանապարհին եք, եթե իհարկե տրոլլ չեք: Կներեք իհարկե, բայց տրոլլինգը, ինչպես գիտեք, շատ տարածված ա:
> 
> Նա ով ոտնձգում է ընտանեկան ինստիտուտ հասկացությանը, ինձ համար բարոյալքման ճանապարհին է: Ինչ ուզում եք արեք, բայց գոնե համեստություն ունեք ձեր անձի, ու ձեր ընտանիքի շրջանակներում արեք, այլ ոչ թե թեմաներ բացեք ու ինչ որ նորամուծություններ կաթացնեք մարդկանց ուղեղներում:


հարցս մնաց անպատասխան ...
Դուք ինձանից ավելի բարոյական ե՞ք ...

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ասըմ ա այլմոլորակային զույգ ա իջնում Աբարան, մտնում ա մի տուն ու առաջարկում ա սվինգ անե:
> Աբարանցիք համաձայնվում են, փոխվում են  զուգընկերներով, ու մտնում են հարևան սենյակներ:
> Այլմոլորակային տղամարդը հանում է յուր գործիքը, ցույց է տալիս դար տակից կախված երկու վինտիլներն ու ասում.
> - Սրանցից մեկով կարգավորում ես հաստությունը, մյուսով երկարությունը, ըստ քո ցանկության:
> Էս մեր աբարանցի կինն ընկնում ա գետնին ու փորը բռնած սկսում ա հռռհռալ: Հետո մի կերպ շունչը բերում ա տեղը ու զարմացած եկվորին բացատրում ա.
> - Ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե հմի քո կնիկը ոնց ա ընդեղ մարդուս ձվերը ոլորում.... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ավել-պակաս ներողՍ


Սատկացրեցիր )))

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի դեպ, իմունիտետը շատ զիբիլ բան ա:
Անգամ երաժշտության առումով: Մի զիբիլ երգ առաջի անգամ լսում ես, քիչ ա մնում ուղեղդ կարճ միացում տա, հետո 3-րդ 4-րդ անգամից, կամաց կամաց սկսում ա դուր գալ: 
Մարդը տենց բան ա, ինքնապահպանման բնազդը շատ ուժեղ ա, որպեսզի չխելագարվես ու ինքդ քեզ չոչնչացնես, ստիպված հարմարվում ես էն միջավայրին, որտեղ ապրում ես:

Բայց, հարմարվելը մի բանա, իսկ երբ արդեն էտ ամենը դառնում ա քոնը ու սկսում ա դուր գալ, էտ արդեն սոսկալի ա

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2016), Malxas (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հարցս մնաց անպատասխան ...
> Դուք ինձանից ավելի բարոյական ե՞ք ...


Ես աշխատում եմ ինձ ոչ մեկի հետ չհամեմատել

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուռաաաա ․․․․․․ ես կարոտել էի ․․․ Այ հիմա հավատում եմ, որ Ակումբը կարող ա էլի հին Ակումբը դառնա։
> 
> Չամիչ


Միանում եմ քեզ մեծ ուրախությամբ, Տրիբ ջան...

Չամիչ... :Love:

----------

Չամիչ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Միանում եմ քեզ մեծ ուրախությամբ, Տրիբ ջան...
> 
> Չամիչ...


 :Love: 

Շատ մերսի

----------


## Glen

> Ես աշխատում եմ ինձ ոչ մեկի հետ չհամեմատել


եթե դուք ձեզ իրավունք եք վերապահում դիմացինին բարոյական ճիշտ ուղղուց չշեղվելու խրատ տաք, ուրեմն արդեն իսկ ձեզ համեմատում եք դիմացինի հետ ու բարոյապես ավելի բարձր դասում։ 

չէիք մտածե՞լ սրա մասին ...

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ըստ քո տեսության էս մարդկանց հոգիներն ինչ-որ պատճառով ընտրել են էս փորձը։ Այսինքն իրենց անհրաժեշտ է եղել էս մի կյանքում հենց սա փորձել։


Համաձայն եմ ու ես իրեն բան չունեմ ասելու, Արէա ջան: Ու չեմ էլ ասել իմիջիայլոց: Մի երկու հարց եմ տվել ու անցել եմ առաջ...

Խեղկատակության հարցով... 
Ուղղակի մյուսներին ցանկացա ասել, որ նման "հոգևոր" փորձը կարելի է նաև երբեմն որպես կատակ ընդունել, քանզի աստվածներն էլ են երբեմն սիրում կատակել:

Օրինակ (գնամ, էն հանճարեղ անեկդոտը գտնեմ-բերեմ...).




> Մի մարդ անցնում է կամուրջի վրայով և տեսնում է կամուրջի վրա երկու մարդու` մեկը կանգնած է, իսկ մյուսը ցած է նետվում ու դանդաղ վերև բարձրանալով նորից հայտնվում է կամրջին: Ու այդպես մի քանի անգամ:
> - Էդ ինչպես եք անում?, -հարցնում է անցորդը:
> - Կամուրջի տակից շատ ուժեղ օդային հոսանք է անցնում, դրա համար էլ ոչ միայն վայր չեմ ընկնում, այլև բարձրանում եմ նորից կամրջի վրա: Կարող ես ինքդ էլ փորձել:
> Անցորդը փորձում է և բնականաբար ընկնում է ցած ու ջարդուփշուր լինում:
> Կանգնածն ասում է.
> - Գաբրիել, չնայած դու հրեշտակապետն ես, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սրիկա ես...


 :Smile:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> եթե դուք ձեզ իրավունք եք վերապահում դիմացինին բարոյական ճիշտ ուղղուց չշեղվելու խրատ տաք, ուրեմն արդեն իսկ ձեզ համեմատում եք դիմացինի հետ ու բարոյապես ավելի բարձր դասում։ 
> 
> չէիք մտածե՞լ սրա մասին ...


Անիմաստ բառախաղի մեջ եք

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա, որ նախորդ կյանքից եկած բան ա, ինչպես նաև այլ բաները, որոնք տարօրինակ կերպով ինձ չափազանց հարազատ են թվում։ Զենքն ու ռազմական գործը, լուսանկարչությունը, փայտագործությունը ոնց որ արյանս մեջ լինի, ու էլի մի քանի երևույթներ, որոնց հետ առնչություն չեմ ունեցել, բայց աննորմալի պես եմ զգում ու սիրում։


Փաստորեն, բախտս չի բերել...

Եթե անցած կյանքերիցդ սվինգի փոխարեն բերած լինեիր, ասենք, փայտագործությունը, ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ...


Հ.Գ. Նորից, քեզ բան չեմ ասում, ուղղակի իմ անհաջողությունից խոսեցի... :Sad:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Glen (02.04.2016), Malxas (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Անիմաստ բառախաղի մեջ եք


ուրիշ պատասխան չէի էլ ակնկալում )))

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պարզապես պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա, իսկ Լոսերում, մոսերում մարդիկ, չակերտավոր, էնքան են զարգացել, որ էտ խնդիրը համարում են զուտ սեքսի տարատասակ, շուտով սեքսի տարատեսակ կհամարվի, նաեւ, պեդոֆիլիան, օրինակ՝ հարեւանի երեխայի հետ կենակցելը, ի՞նչ կա որ:
> Երբ մարդը կամաց կամաց կորցնում ա ներքին *բարոյական իմունիտետը,* արդեն ունակ չի թացը չորից տարբերել:
> Ու խնդիրը կապված ա հենց էտ իմունիտետի հետ
> Զգույշ եղեք, որտեւ կամաց կամաց կորցնում եք բարեյական իմունիտետը, որ տանում ա դեգրադացման:


Եվ ամբողջ մեղավորը էդ Լոսեր-մոսերն են...

Ի՞նչ անեմ, Չամիչ ջան, թողնեմ ռադըս քաշե՞մ էս Լոս-մոսից...

Մեֆ, գալիս ե՞ս, փախնենք, քանի սվինգեր կամ պեդոֆիլ չենք դառել...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եվ ամբողջ մեղավորը էդ Լոսեր-մոսերն են...
> 
> Ի՞նչ անեմ, Չամիչ ջան, թողնեմ ռադըս քաշե՞մ էս Լոս-մոսից...
> 
> Մեֆ, գալիս ե՞ս, փախնենք, քանի սվինգեր կամ պեդոֆիլ չենք դառել...


Պարզապես չթուլանաք, անընդհատ մարզեք մկանները, որ պահպանեք իմունիտետը

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ի դեպ, հատուկ Չամիչին հիասթափեցնելու համար թեմայից դուրս մի բան ասեմ։

Երբ ձեռք բերեցի նենց շրջապատ, որտեղ մարդիկ իրար հարգում ու վստահում են, ու կամաց-կամաց սկսեցինք խոսել նաև մեր մանկության տրավմաներից, պարզվեց, որ մեծագույն մասի նկատմամբ փոքր տարիքում (մինչև 11-12 տարեկանը) սեռական բռնություն կամ դրա փորձ է եղել։ Դրանից հետո ես սկսեցի շատերի հետ զրուցել էդ թեմաներով, ու պարզվեց, որ դա միայն իմ շրջապատում չէր, որ ասեք՝ փչացածներով գտել եք իրար։

Հայաստանում բավական մեծ թվով մանկապիղծներ կան (էդ ձեր ասած պեդոֆիլն է), ու իրենց մեծագույն մասը կայացած, նամուսով, օջախի հենարանի ու ընտանիքի նվիրված հոր կերպարով տղամարդիկ են, որոնց ընտանիքներում նրանց էդ կողմի մասին սկի չեն էլ կասկածում։

----------

Cassiopeia (02.04.2016), Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մի ձուլվեք, պահեք ձեր տեսակը, սպունգի նման ամեն ինչ մի վերցրեք, ներքին ֆիլտրը միշտ ամուր պահեք

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ի դեպ, հատուկ Չամիչին հիասթափեցնելու համար թեմայից դուրս մի բան ասեմ։
> 
> Երբ ձեռք բերեցի նենց շրջապատ, որտեղ մարդիկ իրար հարգում ու վստահում են, ու կամաց-կամաց սկսեցինք խոսել նաև մեր մանկության տրավմաներից, պարզվեց, որ մեծագույն մասի նկատմամբ փոքր տարիքում (մինչև 11-12 տարեկանը) սեռական բռնություն կամ դրա փորձ է եղել։ Դրանից հետո ես սկսեցի շատերի հետ զրուցել էդ թեմաներով, ու պարզվեց, որ դա միայն իմ շրջապատում չէր, որ ասեք՝ փչացածներով գտել եք իրար։
> 
> Հայաստանում բավական մեծ թվով մանկապիղծներ կան (էդ ձեր ասած պեդոֆիլն է), ու իրենց մեծագույն մասը կայացած, նամուսով, օջախի հենարանի ու ընտանիքի նվիրված հոր կերպարով տղամարդիկ են, որոնց ընտանիքներում նրանց էդ կողմի մասին սկի չեն էլ կասկածում։


Նաիրուհի ջան, ես չունեմ վարդագույն ակնոցներ, ամեն ինչ շատ սթափ գնահատում եմ ու տեսնում եմ, անբարո հակումներով մարդիկ Հայաստանում էլ լիքն են, խոսքը տոլերանտության մասին ա, երբ մարդիկ պարզապես թուլանում են, ուղակի ալարում են ներքին աշխատանք տանել, չէ, որ արժեհամակարգ պահել ու պահպանելը նույնպես ջանք ու եռանդ ա պահանջում, ավելի հեշտ ա ամեն ինչին մատերի արանքով նայելը, չխառնվելը, հարմարվելը, դրա համար ոչ ուժա պետք, ոչ էլ կամք:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Hack

Ժողովուրդ, գոնե էս նեղ մաջալին եկեք չվիճենք:

Գլեն, Հայաստանում ուրիշ բարքեր են, ուրիշ մտածելակերպ գոյություն ունի, որոնք չի կարելի դիտարկել ազատության կամ դիկտատուրայի տեսանկյունից: Պարզապես ուրիշ՝ ոչ վատ, ոչ էլ լավ: Հավատա ինձ՝ 2013-ից մի տարի ապրել եմ Երևանում: Շատ բան եմ տեսել այնտեղ: Սեռական ազատության առումով Երևանը ոչինչով չի զիջում ցանկացած եվրոպական մայրաքաղաքի: Պարզապես հայկական շրջապատում մեծամասամբ ընդունված չէ այդ մասին խոսալ, առավել ևս ոչ ավանդական տղամարդ-կին հարաբերությունների մասին:

Ասենք՝ քո հարևանը կարող է արվամոլ լինել: Բայց նա երբեք քեզ հետ այդ մասին չի խոսի, դու էլ չես կռահի նրա ինքնության մասին, եթե չհայտնվես կոնկրետ վայրում կամ կոնկրետ ակումբում: Անգամ ողջ թաղը կարող է տեղյակ լինել այդ մասին, բայց ոչ ոք առերես չի մեղադրի. ինքն է՝ իր տուտուզը, ո՞վ ինչ գործ ունի: Նույնն էլ Մոսկվայում: Երեք տարի աշխատել եմ նման մարդու հետ մի ձեռնարկությունում ու գաղափար էլ չեմ ունեցել նրա սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին: Սեռական զսպվածությունը նորմալ է ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ:

Հիմա դու գրել ես քո սեռական նախասիրությունների մասին «ոչ թեքումով» մի ֆորումում: Դա նույնն է որ ես իմ ծրագրավորող հալով մտնեմ գեղանկարիչների ակումբ ու պատմեմ ասեմբլերի մասին: Ի՞նչ ռեակցիա ես սպասում:

----------

Annushka (04.04.2016), Apsara (17.08.2016), CactuSoul (03.04.2016), Glen (03.04.2016), Malxas (02.04.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (03.04.2016), _Հրաչ_ (02.04.2016), Չամիչ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:

----------

S.L.V. (22.06.2016)

----------


## Kita

> Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:


Էս ամեն ինչը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ սվինգի հետ:

----------

Glen (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Մի ձուլվեք, պահեք ձեր տեսակը, սպունգի նման ամեն ինչ մի վերցրեք, ներքին ֆիլտրը միշտ ամուր պահեք


սա երևի կատակ ա ...

----------


## Kita

> սա երևի կատակ ա ...


Վայ Գլեն ջան սա կատակ չէ, սա ահավոր լուրջ է  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> եթե դուք ձեզ իրավունք եք վերապահում դիմացինին բարոյական ճիշտ ուղղուց չշեղվելու խրատ տաք, ուրեմն արդեն իսկ ձեզ համեմատում եք դիմացինի հետ ու բարոյապես ավելի բարձր դասում։ 
> 
> չէիք մտածե՞լ սրա մասին ...


Դու հըլը նոր ես, հուշեմ։

Չամիչը ոչ թե մտածում ա, այլ սովորեցնում։
Իրա անունը մտածել բառի հետ մի օգտագործի ։)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես էլ եմ լավ ԿԻտա ջան, դու՞ ոնց ես

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու հըլը նոր ես, հուշեմ։
> 
> Չամիչը ոչ թե մտածում ա, այլ սովորեցնում։
> Իրա անունը մտածել բառի հետ մի օգտագործի ։)


Աթեիստ ջան, դե դու մտածի, երկաաաար մտածի էս թեմայի հետ կապված որն ա լավ, ո րը վատ, իրոք պետք ա երկաաաար բարակ մտածել:

----------


## Glen

> Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:


Չամիչ ջան, ի տարբերություն քո բուռն ցանկությունների, մենք "չֆիլտրվելով" ընտանիք չենք քանդում, այ դու եթե թուլանայիր՝ նաղդ կքանդեիր։

----------

Kita (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Դու հըլը նոր ես, հուշեմ։
> 
> Չամիչը ոչ թե մտածում ա, այլ սովորեցնում։
> Իրա անունը մտածել բառի հետ մի օգտագործի ։)


Հա զգում եմ, բայգ ինձ մի հարց ա հուզում։ 
Ի՞նչ իրավունքով

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ եմ լավ ԿԻտա ջան, դու՞ ոնց ես


Ես էլ եմ շատ լավ  :Smile: 




> Աթեիստ ջան, դե դու մտածի, երկաաաար մտածի էս թեմայի հետ կապված որն ա լավ, ո րը վատ, իրոք պետք ա երկաաաար բարակ մտածել:


Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ տվյալ թեմայի պարագայում գոյություն ունի սուբյեկտիվ լավ ու վատ  :Smile:  Ուրիշի լավից քեզ վատ չի լինի, նենց որ երկար մտածելու բան չկա՝ կամ-կամ։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է վերևի գրածիդ, բռնել մրջյունը փիղ ես սարքում։ Չափահաս մարդիկ են, ուզում են, անում են, դրանից ոչ ինձ է վատ, ոչ քեզ է վատ, դրանից ոչ ես եմ հեսա վաղը սկսելու սվինգով զբաղվել, եթե մինչ այս մտքիս չկար, ոչ առավել ևս դու։

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2016), Glen (02.04.2016), Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Վայ Գլեն ջան սա կատակ չէ, սա ահավոր լուրջ է


Կիտա ջան հենց ցավն էլ էդ ա, որ լուրջ ա ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա զգում եմ, բայգ ինձ մի հարց ա հուզում։ 
> Ի՞նչ իրավունքով


Ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքով (առանց բացահայտ վիրավորանքի) ։)

----------


## Kita

> Կիտա ջան հենց ցավն էլ էդ ա, որ լուրջ ա ...


Դե մենք սովոր ենք  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքով (առանց բացահայտ վիրավորանքի) ։)


ուռռաաա, կեցցե իրավունքն այդ )))

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Դե մենք սովոր ենք


Այսինքն քիչ-քիչ ես էլ սովորեմ )))

----------


## Lion

Կներեք օֆտոբի համար, բայց իրոք զարմանում եմ, որ դուք դեռ սվինգից խոսալու հավես ունեք... :Think:

----------

Malxas (02.04.2016), S.L.V. (22.06.2016), Sambitbaba (03.04.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շարլիզ Թերոնի մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում, բայց մեկ ա համաձայն եմ, մնում ա Վերային համոզեմ ։)

----------

Cassiopeia (02.04.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Շարլիզ Թերոնի մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում, բայց մեկ ա համաձայն եմ, մնում ա Վերային համոզեմ ։)


Ինձ թվում էր, Մոնիկա Բելուչչիի մասին ես մտածում :դ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չէ, է, նրա մարդը շատ մեծ կլնի, դուրդ չի գա։ Կամ իմ դուրը չի գա ։)

----------

Cassiopeia (03.04.2016), Glen (03.04.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չէ, է, նրա մարդը շատ մեծ կլնի, դուրդ չի գա։ Կամ իմ դուրը չի գա ։)


Օրինակ վերցրեք, իմ մարդը մտածում ա իմ մասին: :դ

----------

Glen (03.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Օրինակ վերցրեք, իմ մարդը մտածում ա իմ մասին: :դ


ֆիլտրեք ձեզ )))

----------


## Kita

> Այսինքն քիչ-քիչ ես էլ սովորեմ )))


Հա, մեր փորձը մեծ է, մենք օպտիմալ տարբերակ գտել ենք ։))))




> Շարլիզ Թերոնի մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում, բայց մեկ ա համաձայն եմ, մնում ա Վերային համոզեմ ։)





> Ինձ թվում էր, Մոնիկա Բելուչչիի մասին ես մտածում :դ





> Չէ, է, նրա մարդը շատ մեծ կլնի, դուրդ չի գա։ Կամ իմ դուրը չի գա ։)


Շարլիզը մարդ չունի  :LOL: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Մոնիկային, եթե հանկարծ հին մարդու հետ միանա, տո Վեռ համաձայնվի, Կասելը Մոնիկայից լավն է  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2016), Cassiopeia (03.04.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա, մեր փորձը մեծ է, մենք օպտիմալ տարբերակ գտել ենք ։))))
> 
> Շարլիզը մարդ չունի 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Մոնիկային, եթե հանկարծ հին մարդու հետ միանա, տո Վեռ համաձայնվի, Կասելը Մոնիկայից լավն է


Կասսելի ի՞նչն ա լավ, մի քիչ սիրուն շիմպանզե գտնենք, դրանից հաստատ սիրուն կլնի։ Միշտ զարմացել եմ Մոնիկայի ճաշակի վրա։

----------

Glen (03.04.2016)

----------


## Kita

> Կասսելի ի՞նչն ա լավ, մի քիչ սիրուն շիմպանզե գտնենք, դրանից հաստատ սիրուն կլնի։ Միշտ զարմացել եմ Մոնիկայի ճաշակի վրա։


Թե ի՞նչ ես դու հասկանում, նա մի այլ կարգի շառմ ունի  :Jpit:  
Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է կուկլա լինել  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե, եթե Վերան էլ հավանեց, ես դեմ չեմ, բայց միայն տարբեր սենյակներում, դրա երեսը տենալ չեմ ուզում։ Մնացածի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում։

----------

Cassiopeia (03.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դե, եթե Վերան էլ հավանեց, ես դեմ չեմ, բայց միայն տարբեր սենյակներում, դրա երեսը տենալ չեմ ուզում։ Մնացածի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում։


Նկար վ ստուձյու  :Smile:  ես իրան չգիտեմ:

----------


## Kita

> Նկար վ ստուձյու  ես իրան չգիտեմ:


Վեր դե պիտի իրա կինոները նայես, որ ընկալես շառմը  :Smile: 
Բայց դե հես են ծտերը  :Jpit:

----------

Glen (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Վեր դե պիտի իրա կինոները նայես, որ ընկալես շառմը 
> Բայց դե հես են ծտերը


ծտերը ))

----------

Kita (03.04.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տո ես շատ գիտեմ, այ հարազատ


մի կորի, տո... բոլորս քեզ կարոտել ենք...

----------

erexa (22.12.2016), Kita (03.04.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հայաստանում միակ սուինգերը սաշիկն ա... սաղի հետ փայ ա... հայաստանում ի՞նչ սուինվերներ...

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Ariadna (06.04.2016), murmushka (03.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ժողովուրդ, գոնե էս նեղ մաջալին եկեք չվիճենք:
> 
> Գլեն, Հայաստանում ուրիշ բարքեր են, ուրիշ մտածելակերպ գոյություն ունի, որոնք չի կարելի դիտարկել ազատության կամ դիկտատուրայի տեսանկյունից: Պարզապես ուրիշ՝ ոչ վատ, ոչ էլ լավ: Հավատա ինձ՝ 2013-ից մի տարի ապրել եմ Երևանում: Շատ բան եմ տեսել այնտեղ: Սեռական ազատության առումով Երևանը ոչինչով չի զիջում ցանկացած եվրոպական մայրաքաղաքի: Պարզապես հայկական շրջապատում մեծամասամբ ընդունված չէ այդ մասին խոսալ, առավել ևս ոչ ավանդական տղամարդ-կին հարաբերությունների մասին:
> 
> Ասենք՝ քո հարևանը կարող է արվամոլ լինել: Բայց նա երբեք քեզ հետ այդ մասին չի խոսի, դու էլ չես կռահի նրա ինքնության մասին, եթե չհայտնվես կոնկրետ վայրում կամ կոնկրետ ակումբում: Անգամ ողջ թաղը կարող է տեղյակ լինել այդ մասին, բայց ոչ ոք առերես չի մեղադրի. ինքն է՝ իր տուտուզը, ո՞վ ինչ գործ ունի: Նույնն էլ Մոսկվայում: Երեք տարի աշխատել եմ նման մարդու հետ մի ձեռնարկությունում ու գաղափար էլ չեմ ունեցել նրա սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին: Սեռական զսպվածությունը նորմալ է ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ:
> 
> Հիմա դու գրել ես քո սեռական նախասիրությունների մասին «ոչ թեքումով» մի ֆորումում: Դա նույնն է որ ես իմ ծրագրավորող հալով մտնեմ գեղանկարիչների ակումբ ու պատմեմ ասեմբլերի մասին: Ի՞նչ ռեակցիա ես սպասում:


բան չասի ...

----------


## Rammstein

> Պարզապես պետք ա ընկալել, որ դա խնդիր ա, իսկ Լոսերում, մոսերում մարդիկ, չակերտավոր, էնքան են զարգացել, որ էտ խնդիրը համարում են զուտ սեքսի տարատասակ, շուտով սեքսի տարատեսակ կհամարվի, նաեւ, պեդոֆիլիան, օրինակ՝ հարեւանի երեխայի հետ կենակցելը, ի՞նչ կա որ:


Չամիչ ջան, ո՞նց կարելի ա համեմատել երկու բան, երբ դրանցից մեկը ոչ ոքի վնաս չի տալիս ու լրիվ փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ա արվում, իսկ մյուսի դեպքում էդ փոխադարձ համաձայնության մասին խոսք էլ չի կարա լինի:




> Ասենք՝ քո հարևանը կարող է արվամոլ լինել:


Արվամոլը, ո՞րն ա, կնամոլի գեյ տեսակը՞:  :Jpit: 




> Հիմա դու գրել ես քո սեռական նախասիրությունների մասին «ոչ թեքումով» մի ֆորումում: Դա նույնն է որ ես իմ ծրագրավորող հալով մտնեմ գեղանկարիչների ակումբ ու պատմեմ ասեմբլերի մասին: Ի՞նչ ռեակցիա ես սպասում:


Բայց ինձ թվում ա` ակումբի ժողովրդի *մեծ մասի* ռեակցիան ավելի քան նորմալ ա:

----------


## Hack

> Բայց ինձ թվում ա` ակումբի ժողովրդի *մեծ մասի* ռեակցիան ավելի քան նորմալ ա:


Դա առողջ մթնոլորտի նշան է: Օրինակ՝ ոչ թեմատիկ ռուսական ֆորում մտնելու դեպքում էս մարդուն հայհոյանքի տեղատարափով դուրս կհրավիրեին:


*Գլեն*, բայց որ առաջին անգամ մականունդ տեսա՝ թվաց թե *Գնել* ես, ոչ թե *Գլեն*: Հիշեցի հայ արքունական չկայացած սվինգ-քառյակը՝ Գնել-Փառանձեմ, Արշակ-Օլիմպիա: Միայն թե Արշակը մի քիչ խանդոտ էր՝ Գնելի վիզը կտրեց:

Առակս զինչ կցուցանէ. Գլեն, զգուշացիր խանդոտ ամուսիններից:

----------

Glen (03.04.2016), Նիկեա (03.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Առակս զինչ կցուցանէ. Գլեն, զգուշացիր խանդոտ ամուսիններից:


լավն էր )) ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:


Ամեն ինչ աշխարհագրությունից է կախված... :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> սա երևի կատակ ա ...


Կոնկրետ Չամիչի դեպքում` գուշակելն անհնար է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:


բայց ինչի՞ ես քեզ տանջում... ինչի՞ երկրորդը... առաջինի հետ ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ...

----------

Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեր դե պիտի իրա կինոները նայես, որ ընկալես շառմը 
> Բայց դե հես են ծտերը


Չուզեցի, Արտ, ուրիշ ծտեր ճարի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք մի հարեւան ունենք չեք պատկերացնի ոնց ա ինձ դուր գալիս, մեկ մեկ որ իրան տեսնում եմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռանամ: Բնականաբար ինքը կին ունի, արդեն չափահաս երեխաներ, բայց չի կորցրել իր գրավչությունը ու թարմությունը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ, տրվես քո ներքին հուզումներին, սեթեւեթես, կոկետություն անե՞ս, թե՞ ջանք թափես, անցկացնես էտ ամբողջ էմոցիաները ներքին ֆիլտրով ու կանգնես: Իհարկե երկրորդը: Մարդիկ ծույլ են, էտքան բան:


Չամիչ, բայց դու ինչ սեքսի ես ու անկեղծ ․․․

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Չամիչ, բայց դու ինչ սեքսի ես ու անկեղծ ․․․


ես կասեի սեքսի կարոտ ...

----------

Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես կասեի սեքսի կարոտ ...


Չամիչն իմունիտետ ունի սեքսի նկատմամբ  :Jpit:  Մենք ստեղ սաղս ներվերից թույլ ենք, մեր անասնական բնազդներին հագուրդ ենք տալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Չամիչն իմունիտետ ունի սեքսի նկատմամբ  Մենք ստեղ սաղս ներվերից թույլ ենք, մեր անասնական բնազդներին հագուրդ ենք տալիս:


Գիտե՞ս ինչից ա, ինքը մի հատ ֆիլտր ունի՝ աշխարհը չունի։
քասթըմ մեյդ ֆոր չամիչ ...

----------

Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտե՞ս ինչից ա, ինքը մի հատ ֆիլտր ունի՝ աշխարհը չունի։
> քասթըմ մեյդ ֆոր չամիչ ...


Պիտի սովորենք իրանից

----------


## Glen

> Պիտի սովորենք իրանից


դա սկի չի էլ քննարկվում ...
մենք, անբարոներս ...

----------


## John

Հա, ախպեր, ձեր ասածն ա, կլնի՞ սուս մնաք, մինչև խախանդվենք։  Կես մարդ դառած լուրի ենք սպասում, դուք ֆիլտր ու անբարո եք խաղում

----------

Lion (21.06.2016), Malxas (03.04.2016), Vaio (04.04.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Հա, ախպեր, ձեր ասածն ա, կլնի՞ սուս մնաք, մինչև խախանդվենք։  Կես մարդ դառած լուրի ենք սպասում, դուք ֆիլտր ու անբարո եք խաղում


Ջոն ջան, լուրերին համ հետևում ենք, համ էլ՝ սպասում ու անհանգստանում։ Մեկը մյուսի հետ պետք չի խառնել։ 
եթե խանգարում ա՝ կարող ես ուղղակի աչքդ էս կողմ չգցես։

----------

John (03.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ախպեր, ձեր ասածն ա, կլնի՞ սուս մնաք, մինչև խախանդվենք։  Կես մարդ դառած լուրի ենք սպասում, դուք ֆիլտր ու անբարո եք խաղում


Հոս, դուրդ չի գալիս, մի մտի: Մեկ ա, դժվար էս թեմայում լուր գտնես:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2016), Glen (03.04.2016), John (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (03.04.2016), Շինարար (04.04.2016)

----------


## John

կներեք որ խանգարեցի, շարունակեք ձեր խրախճանքը

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Malxas (04.04.2016), Vaio (12.04.2016)

----------


## keyboard

հմի վերջ ի՞նչ եղավ, մի բան կա՞

----------

Vaio (12.04.2016)

----------


## Naughty Boy

Բարև ձեզ, էսքան գրածները, որ չկարդամ, հիմա վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց Հայաստանում սվինգ կա՞ թե չե  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ մի հաց ունեմ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թեմային հարմար, բայց համենայն դեպս հարցնեմ: 

Եթե օրինակ ամուսինը դեմ չի փորձել սվինգ հետաքրքրությունը բավարարելու համար, հասկանալու համար թե դա իրեն դուր է գալիս թե չե, բայց կինը կտրականապես դեմ է նման "այլասերված" բաների ի՞նչ ելք կարա լինի էտ իրավիճակից ըստ ձեզ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև ձեզ, էսքան գրածները, որ չկարդամ, հիմա վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց Հայաստանում սվինգ կա՞ թե չե 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ մի հաց ունեմ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թեմային հարմար, բայց համենայն դեպս հարցնեմ: 
> 
> Եթե օրինակ ամուսինը դեմ չի փորձել սվինգ հետաքրքրությունը բավարարելու համար, հասկանալու համար թե դա իրեն դուր է գալիս թե չե, բայց կինը կտրականապես դեմ է նման "այլասերված" բաների ի՞նչ ելք կարա լինի էտ իրավիճակից ըստ ձեզ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Կամ կնոջը համոզում եք, կամ հրաժարվում էդ մտքից  :Jpit:

----------

Glen (18.10.2016), Աթեիստ (21.06.2016)

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Կամ կնոջը համոզում եք, կամ հրաժարվում էդ մտքից


Չե իրան համոզելն անիմաստ ա  :Sad: 
1 անգամ արդեն փորձել եմ դրա մասին թռուցիկ խոսակցություն բացեմ, մյուս անգամ էլ նման բան չեմ անի ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չե իրան համոզելն անիմաստ ա 
> 1 անգամ արդեն փորձել եմ դրա մասին թռուցիկ խոսակցություն բացեմ, մյուս անգամ էլ նման բան չեմ անի ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ուրեմն հրաժարվում եք  :Smile:  հո չենք ասելու` զոռով արեք:

----------

Glen (18.10.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չե իրան համոզելն անիմաստ ա 
> 1 անգամ արդեն փորձել եմ դրա մասին թռուցիկ խոսակցություն բացեմ, մյուս անգամ էլ նման բան չեմ անի ))


Սվինգը ենթադրում ա ամուսինների մասնակցություն, առանց իրան համոզելու մասնակցելու տարբերակ չկա։

----------


## Lion

Պատերազմը պրծավ... սվինգը սկսվավ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պատերազմը պրծավ... սվինգը սկսվավ...


https://youtu.be/dmkAuTQ8Sc4

----------

Lion (21.06.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

> Բարև ձեզ, էսքան գրածները, որ չկարդամ, հիմա վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց Հայաստանում սվինգ կա՞ թե չե 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ մի հաց ունեմ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թեմային հարմար, բայց համենայն դեպս հարցնեմ: 
> 
> Եթե օրինակ ամուսինը դեմ չի փորձել սվինգ հետաքրքրությունը բավարարելու համար, հասկանալու համար թե դա իրեն դուր է գալիս թե չե, բայց կինը կտրականապես դեմ է նման "այլասերված" բաների ի՞նչ ելք կարա լինի էտ իրավիճակից ըստ ձեզ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Աչքիս ուզում ես ասես "կլինի ուրիշ կնոջ հետ գամ? համարեք կինս ա" )))
 Տենց, տղանարդկանց 99%-ը դեմ չէր լինի մասնակցել (եթե իհարկե մյուս զույգի կինը լավիկն է):

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Աչքիս ուզում ես ասես "կլինի ուրիշ կնոջ հետ գամ? համարեք կինս ա" )))
>  Տենց, տղանարդկանց 99%-ը դեմ չէր լինի մասնակցել (եթե իհարկե մյուս զույգի կինը լավիկն է):


Չե տենց ասելուց առաջ էտ ուրիշը պիտի աչքի տակ լինի գոնե ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չե տենց ասելուց առաջ էտ ուրիշը պիտի աչքի տակ լինի գոնե ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Կողքի թեմայում փնտրում էիր էլի էդ ուրիշին  :Jpit:

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Կողքի թեմայում փնտրում էիր էլի էդ ուրիշին


Դե չգտնվեց ))
իսկ փնտրտուքը սկսվել ա ինչ-որ նոր զգացողություններ ու ինտրիգաներ փնտրելուց երևի


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Չե տենց ասելուց առաջ էտ ուրիշը պիտի աչքի տակ լինի գոնե ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Դե որ ուրիշը լիներ, հենա Էսքան էս ու էն կողմ չէիր ընկնի։  :LOL:  Չէ, ես ոնց հասկացա քեզ պռոստը ձրի սեքսա պետք։

----------


## Micke

Ախպեր թարգեք ու արեք կոֆե խմելու։ Տունը պրոֆի «սրճարանի» էսպրեսոի մեքենա ունեմ։ :Cool:

----------

boooooooom (21.06.2016)

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Դե որ ուրիշը լիներ, հենա Էսքան էս ու էն կողմ չէիր ընկնի։  Չէ, ես ոնց հասկացա քեզ պռոստը ձրի սեքսա պետք։


Չե հարցը փողովն ու ձրին չի, հարցը հետաքրքիրն ա  թե չե օրինակ մարդ, որ սիրուհի ա ունենում լավ էլ ծախսեր ա անում իրա համար


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Չե հարցը փողովն ու ձրին չի, հարցը հետաքրքիրն ա  թե չե օրինակ մարդ, որ սիրուհի ա ունենում լավ էլ ծախսեր ա անում իրա համար
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Իսկ եթե այդ նույն ծախսերը կնոջդ համար անես, չի վերաբերվի՞ քեզ նույն կերպ, ոնց որ ասենք քո այդ պոտենցիալ սիրուհին, այսինքն կրքոտ ու սիրով լի։

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Իսկ եթե այդ նույն ծախսերը կնոջդ համար անես, չի վերաբերվի՞ քեզ նույն կերպ, ոնց որ ասենք քո այդ պոտենցիալ սիրուհին, այսինքն կրքոտ ու սիրով լի։


Չե հարցը կրքի ու սիրո մեջ չի, ես կնոջս սիրում եմ ու իրա համար ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ խնայում ու չեմ էլ խնայի ու վստահ եմ ինքն էլ ինձ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ միապաղաղ սեռական կյանքն իմ համար չի )) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չե հարցը կրքի ու սիրո մեջ չի, ես կնոջս սիրում եմ ու իրա համար ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ խնայում ու չեմ էլ խնայի ու վստահ եմ ինքն էլ ինձ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ միապաղաղ սեռական կյանքն իմ համար չի )) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Էդ դեպքում փորձի կնոջդ հետ զրուցել էդ մասին  :Wink:  Բացատրի, թե ինչ ցանկություններ ունես, քաջալերի, որ ինքն էլ իր ցանկություններից խոսի: Պետք չի առանց կնոջդ գիտության ինչ-որ բան անել: Հավատա, դա իրան շատ ուժեղ կցավացնի: Ու հավանաբար դու չես ուզում կնոջդ ցավացնել  :Wink:

----------

Micke (21.06.2016), Ուլուանա (21.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Չե հարցը կրքի ու սիրո մեջ չի, ես կնոջս սիրում եմ ու իրա համար ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ խնայում ու չեմ էլ խնայի ու վստահ եմ ինքն էլ ինձ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ միապաղաղ սեռական կյանքն իմ համար չի )) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Քանի տարվա ամուսիններ ե՞ք։
Չեմ ուզում ինչ որ սուպեր-պուպեր իմաստուն խորհուրդներ տալ, բայց բայց կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ ձեր երկուսի ձեռքին է, կուզեք կդարձնեք ձանձրալի ու միապաղաղ, կամ էլ ցնցող բաներ մտածեք, որ երկուսիդ էլ հետաքրքրի։ Բյուրակնը ճիշտ է ասում՝ խոսիր կնոջդ հետ։ Եթե սիրելով եք ամուսնացել, ապա հնարավոր է այդ սերը նորից կրակոտ դարձնել։  :Wink:  Գիտե՛մ ինչ եմ ասում։  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (21.06.2016), Ուլուանա (21.06.2016)

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Քանի տարվա ամուսիններ ե՞ք։
> Չեմ ուզում ինչ որ սուպեր-պուպեր իմաստուն խորհուրդներ տալ, բայց բայց կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ ձեր երկուսի ձեռքին է, կուզեք կդարձնեք ձանձրալի ու միապաղաղ, կամ էլ ցնցող բաներ մտածեք, որ երկուսիդ էլ հետաքրքրի։ Բյուրակնը ճիշտ է ասում՝ խոսիր կնոջդ հետ։ Եթե սիրելով եք ամուսնացել, ապա հնարավոր է այդ սերը նորից կրակոտ դարձնել։  Գիտե՛մ ինչ եմ ասում։


Չե ախր հարցը կրքոտ ու կրակոտի մասին չի, մի տեսակ սխալ եմ բացատրում: Մենք իրար շատ լավ հասկանում ենք թե առօրյա կյանքում թե անկողնում, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, կարելի ա ասել իդեալական ա բացի մի բանից... կան որոշ բաներ, որ ես ուզում եմ փորձել սեքսում, բայց ինքը դրանց կտրականապես դեմ ա, չի սիրում ու չի էլ ուզում փորձի: Ես էն ամուսիններից չեմ, որ իրա ուզածը ամեն գնով ստիպի անել ու մնացածի վրա թքած... առաջին հերթին անկողնում ամեն ինչ պիտի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ լինի 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (22.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Չե ախր հարցը կրքոտ ու կրակոտի մասին չի, մի տեսակ սխալ եմ բացատրում: Մենք իրար շատ լավ հասկանում ենք թե առօրյա կյանքում թե անկողնում, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, կարելի ա ասել իդեալական ա բացի մի բանից... կան որոշ բաներ, որ ես ուզում եմ փորձել սեքսում, բայց ինքը դրանց կտրականապես դեմ ա, չի սիրում ու չի էլ ուզում փորձի: Ես էն ամուսիններից չեմ, որ իրա ուզածը ամեն գնով ստիպի անել ու մնացածի վրա թքած... առաջին հերթին անկողնում ամեն ինչ պիտի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ լինի 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ինչքան հասկացա խոսքն անալ ու օրալի մասինա։ Նոր ե՞ք ամուսնացել

----------


## Naughty Boy

> Ինչքան հասկացա խոսքն անալ ու օրալի մասինա։ Նոր ե՞ք ամուսնացել


Հա )) 1 տարի ա ամուսնացած ենք


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Հա )) 1 տարի ա ամուսնացած ենք
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Սենց ասեմ. շատ հայ աղջիկների համար դա թաբու հարցա։ Մանավանդ նոր եք ամուսացել, մեկ տարին շատ ժամանակ չի փոխադարձ վստահություն ստեղծելու համար։ Խնդրում եմ չփորձես զուտ օրալ/անալի համար սիրուհի կամ պատահական սեքսընկեր փնտրել։ Կարողա ուշ բռնվես, բայց կբռնվես։ Կարողա ինքը քեզ ների, բայց սրտում վերքը կմնա ու կառաջանա բարիեր որը օր-օրի կհաստանա ու կբարձրաա։ Ես 18 տարիա նույն աղջկա (կնոջ) հետ եմ ապրում ու երջանիկ եմ ամեն օրվա համար։ Ունեմ երեք տղա, մեծս արդեն իմ բոյինա, բայց իմ ու կնոջս հարաբերությունները դեր ընկեր-ընկերուհու հարաբերություն են մնացել։ 
Հա էն էի ասում... երբ որ փոխադարձ վստահությունը կլինի, մնացածն էլ կլինի։

----------


## S.L.V.

Գլեն, իսկ եթե կինդ մի հատ հավեսին տղամարդ տենա, ասի ուզում եմ հետը սեքս անեմ ու գնա անի: Քո համար տարբերություն կլինի? Ասենք էտ տղամարդը զույգ չունի:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ընդհանրապես էդ բարոյական բառը շատ զզվելի, հեղհեղուկ բառ ա: Ով ոնց ուզում, սահմանում ա, թե էդ ինչ ա: 
> 
> Իսկ հրապարակային մաստուրբացիա անողը պատժվում ա ոչ թե բարոյական վնասի համար, այլ որտև օրենքով չի կարելի հասարակական վայրում սեռական օրգան ցուցադրել:


Բարոյականից զուրկ մարդկանց համար շատ զզվելիա, որովհետև ցուցա տալիս իրանց անբարոյականությունը:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Երևանում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը զզվում ա գեյերից, աթեիստներից, բոմժերից, սերժից։
> Բայց ոստիկանությունը սերժս կուտի, թե էդ նշվածներիցս որևէ մեկին մի բառ կասի մենակ զզվելու հիման վրա։


Աթեիստներին ու բոմժերին էտ ցուցակից կարաս հանես: Աթեիստ ու բոմժ չի նշանակում անբարոյական: Աթեիզմը զուտ մտավոր ասպեկտա, աշխարհայացք, իսկ բոմժը շատ հարաբերականա: Աթեիստներից զզվում են կրոնական ֆանատները, ոչ թե բոլորը: Էտ նորմալա, աթեիստներն էլ զզվում են կրոնական ֆանատներից: Իսկ բոմժերը սովորաբար հանգամանքների բերումով են էտ վիճակում հայտնվում: Գեյերից զզվելը բնականա, ոնց որ մարդ կզզվի հասարակական զուգարաններից: Իսկ Սերժի պահով չխորանամ  :LOL:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ճիշտն ասած որոշել եմ նման թեմաների շուջ քննարկումների էլ չմասնակցել, բայց մի երկու բան, ամեն դեպքում, կուզենամ ասել: 
> 
> Ոչ մեկի չեմ դատում, դրա իրավունքը, առհասարակ, չունեմ:
> 
> Էն ինչի մասին ծավալվում է քննարկումը ինձ համար ՈՉ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ Է: 
> Բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց  մոտ էլ լինում են սեքսի հետ կապված բազմազան, երեւակայական պոռթկումներ: Մարդու միտքը շատ հաճախ նրան կարող է ՇԵՂԵԼ: Սթափ գիտակցությունը, ամուր, բարոյական արժեհամակարգը հենց դրա համար են, որ ամեն մի <<հանցագործ>> մտքի հետեւից չգնաս ու չդառնաս նման մտքերի հլու կամակատարը:
> Նման երեւույթները Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մեծ մասի կողմից ընդունվում են, որպես ոչ մաքուր, դա մեղմ ասած: Ու դա շատ ճիշտ ա: Զբաղվեք ինչով ուզում եք, դա ձեր խնդիրն ա, բայց իմ ՀՈՐԴՈՐՆ Ա, փորձեք զսպել ձեր մտքերը ու չգնալ մտքի ամեն մի անիմաստ փայլատակման հետեւից
> 
> ՄԻ ՓՈՔՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ՄՏՔԵՐԻՆ
> ...


Ով էր հարցնում ինչա բարոյականությունը? Հենա տեսեք - բարոյական մտածելակերպով, ՆՈՐՄԱԼ հայ աղջիկը ( կինը ) սենցա լինում

----------


## keyboard

> Հա )) 1 տարի ա ամուսնացած ենք
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Եթե իհարկե էս թեման ներկաների վրա ղժալու համար չի, ասեմ. ես սեքսապաթոլոգ կամ հոգեբան չեմ, բայց ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ դուք հոգեբանի կարիք ունեք ու շատ լուրջ կարիք։
21 րդ դարում ամուսնանալ  ու դրանից առաջ չիմանալ ու գոնե չխոսել անկողնային կյանքից ու նախասիրություներից առնվազն անմիտ քայլ ա ու ձեր ասած սիրել-միրելը ինքնախաբեություն ա, եթե ամուսնական կյանքի 1 տարվա մեջ արդեն միապաղաղ ա ու դրա համար սվինգի ա գնում հարցը, իմ շատ անհամեստ կարծիքով դա լուրջ խնդիր ա։
Եթե նշված սեքսի տեսակները ուզվեր միայն իրա հետ և սվինգի մասին չխոսվեր, դեռ ինչ որ տեղ կարելի էր հավատալ էդ սիրել-միրելուն, բայց ձեր գրածները վերլուծելով ես վստահ կարամ ասեմ, որ սեր չկա, եղել ա կիրք, էդ աղջկան անկողնում ունենալու ցանկություն։ Հիմա էդ կիրքը սպառվել ա, աղջիկն անկողնում էն հետաքրքրությունը չունի ինչ սպասվում էր անկողին հասցնելուց առաջ ու հոգնացրել ա։
Էս ա ողջ իրականությունը, ցանկացած տղամարդ էլ կխոստովանի, որ լիիիիիքը դեպքերում լրիվ սխալ պատկերացում ա ունեցել իր ցանկացած օբյեկտի վերաբերյալ ու առաջին իսկ սեքսից հետո հիասթափվել ա։
Ուշադիր, խոսքը զգացմունքի մասին չի, որովհետև զգացմունքը մի տարում կամ առաջին սեքսից հետո չի կորում։ Մի տարին շատ կարճ ժամանակ ա, որ ֆիզիկականը խեղդի զգացմունքը։
Դիմեք հոգեբանի, խոստովանեք ինքներդ ձեզ, մի տանջեք ոչ աղջկան, ոչ ձեզ։

----------

Գաղթական (22.06.2016)

----------


## Dav12

բարև Ձեզ


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> բարև Ձեզ
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Բարև ձեզ, դուք զանգահարել եք ակումբի.ամ-ի «Սվինգ ապրելակերպ» թեմային:
Եթե ցանկանում եք գտնել սվինգ զույգ, սեղմեք մեկ:
Եթե ցանկանում եք պարզապես զրուցել, սեղմեք երկու:
Սխալ տեղ հայտնված լինելու դեպքում սեղմեք անջատելու կոճակը:

----------

Apsara (17.08.2016), Մուշու (16.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Սեղմեք # նախորդ մենյու վերադառնալու համար։

----------


## Dav12

es dzer eq arnum?)))


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Մուշու

> es dzer eq arnum?)))
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Դար ակումբում գրում են միայն հայատառ:

----------


## Dav12

լավ...մերսի


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Dav12

ստեղ սվինգ զույգեր կան?


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ստեղ սվինգ զույգեր կան?
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


հա ես եմ  :Crazy:

----------


## Dav12

))


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ))
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Մտքինդ ասա  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> հա ես եմ


Ես ու դու իրար հետ, դավաճան  :Sad:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես ու դու իրար հետ, դավաճան


Ես որ ասում եմ ես,նշանակումա Դու հետս ես  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

երեկ գիշերվա ժամը 4ին էս թեման կյանքս մի 2 տարով երկարացրեց։ Էնքան եմ խնդացել, էլ ասելու չի։ Բայց մինչև տեղ հասա, տո եստ վերջին, կարծիք գրելու ցանկությունը փախավ, ոչինչ ով վարկանիշ ա ստացել գիտի ինչ եմ մտածում, էտքանը հերիք ա։ 
հ.գ. ես էս տերմինը ու երևույթը չգիտեի, երևի շատ հետամնաց եմ, չգիտեմ, բայց հեչ չեմ համարում, որ զարգացում ապրեցի սա բացահայտելով։

----------

boooooooom (18.08.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Գլեն, իսկ եթե կինդ մի հատ հավեսին տղամարդ տենա, ասի ուզում եմ հետը սեքս անեմ ու գնա անի: Քո համար տարբերություն կլինի? Ասենք էտ տղամարդը զույգ չունի:


Զույգեր կան, որոնց համար դա խնդիր չի, իրենք առանձին էլ են հարաբերվում ուրիշների հետ։ 
Մեր համար շատ կարևոր ա, որ մենք երկուսով մասնակցենք։ 
Իսկ եթե ասածիդ պես մի հատ հավեին տղամարդ տենա ու ասի ուզում եմ հետը սեքս անեմ, ուրեմն ինքը պետք ա էդ տղամարդուն բացատրի, որ մենք էս ապրելակերպի մեջ ենք ու ուզում ա որ ինքը միանա մեզ` որպես երրորդ։ 
Չնայած տենց բան դեռ չի եղել։

----------

Mephistopheles (23.10.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Զույգեր կան, որոնց համար դա խնդիր չի, իրենք առանձին էլ են հարաբերվում ուրիշների հետ։ 
> Մեր համար շատ կարևոր ա, որ մենք երկուսով մասնակցենք։ 
> Իսկ եթե ասածիդ պես մի հատ հավեին տղամարդ տենա ու ասի ուզում եմ հետը սեքս անեմ, ուրեմն ինքը պետք ա էդ տղամարդուն բացատրի, որ մենք էս ապրելակերպի մեջ ենք ու ուզում ա որ ինքը միանա մեզ` որպես երրորդ։ 
> Չնայած տենց բան դեռ չի եղել։


Բարև Գլեն ջան:Քեզ գրում է հետամնաց,գեղցի,անհանդուրժող մի ստահակ:Ցանկանում եմ նորից հիշեցնել,որ քո ապրելակերպը իմ համար անընդունելի է:Դե հա,ես անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում,քո մարդկային արժեքներից բեխաբար եմ ու քո անձի վերաբերյալ որևէ անպարկեշտ արտահայտություն չեմ անի(համ էլ վերջում հանկարծ  չպարզվի ԱՄՆ-ի բարեկամներիցս ես,խայտառակ լինեմ):Ինձ համար էդ ընտանիքի մոդելը ամենավատ հիմքերի վրա է դրված:Էդ ընտանիքը ոչ մի բանով ավելի լավը չի էն ընտանիքներից,որտեղ մարդը մտնում կնոջը սատկացնումա,սաղ օրը վեճեր են,ամուսինը ու կինը թաքուն իրար դավաճանում են,ամուսինը սաղ վախտ կնոջը դավաճանում է,իսկ կինը տնից դուրս չի գալիս:Հա,միգուցե վեճերը քիչ են,բայց ինձ համար էդ լավը էնքան ձևական է ու իրա պայթելու հնարավորությունը ահռելի մեծ է:Ինձ համար անընդունելի է էն փաստը,որ ամուսինը 69դիրքով լռված մտածումա,որ հենց էդ ժամանակ իրա կինը մեկ այլ տղամարդու առնանդամը առած բերանը իրա սեռական ֆանտազիաներն է իրագործում:Այ քեզ բաաան  :Jpit:  
Համենայնդեպս էս իդեալական կյանք չի ու ցանկացած բան էլ պետք է լինի,անգամ սվինգը ու նաև պետք է լինեն գեղցի,հետամնաց,անհանդուրժող ստահակներ ու պայքարեն նման արատավոր երևույթների դեմ:

----------

Apsara (30.11.2016), CactuSoul (24.10.2016), S.L.V. (23.10.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չեմ ըեսնում... եթե մարդիկ համաձայնեցված սուինգ են անում, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա...

իրանք հավաքվում են միասին իրանց տանն ու ինչ ուզում անում են... սեքս են աում... ի՞նչ վատ բան կա... զոռովից բան չկա... 

մենք բոլորս էլ սուինգեր են ըստ էության ուղղակի մենք չենք ուզում որ մեր կնիկը սուինգ անի ու մեր կնիկն էլ չի ուզում որ մենք սուինգ անեն... դրա համար էլ առանձին առանձին ենք սուինգ անում...

----------

boooooooom (23.10.2016), Quyr Qery (26.10.2016), Աթեիստ (23.10.2016), Ձայնալար (26.10.2016), Մուշու (27.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2016), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2016)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բարև Գլեն ջան:Քեզ գրում է հետամնաց,գեղցի,անհանդուրժող մի ստահակ:Ցանկանում եմ նորից հիշեցնել,որ քո ապրելակերպը իմ համար անընդունելի է:Դե հա,ես անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում,քո մարդկային արժեքներից բեխաբար եմ ու քո անձի վերաբերյալ որևէ անպարկեշտ արտահայտություն չեմ անի(համ էլ վերջում հանկարծ  չպարզվի ԱՄՆ-ի բարեկամներիցս ես,խայտառակ լինեմ):Ինձ համար էդ ընտանիքի մոդելը ամենավատ հիմքերի վրա է դրված:Էդ ընտանիքը ոչ մի բանով ավելի լավը չի էն ընտանիքներից,որտեղ մարդը մտնում կնոջը սատկացնումա,սաղ օրը վեճեր են,ամուսինը ու կինը թաքուն իրար դավաճանում են,ամուսինը սաղ վախտ կնոջը դավաճանում է,իսկ կինը տնից դուրս չի գալիս:Հա,միգուցե վեճերը քիչ են,բայց ինձ համար էդ լավը էնքան ձևական է ու իրա պայթելու հնարավորությունը ահռելի մեծ է:Ինձ համար անընդունելի է էն փաստը,որ ամուսինը 69դիրքով լռված մտածումա,որ հենց էդ ժամանակ իրա կինը մեկ այլ տղամարդու առնանդամը առած բերանը իրա սեռական ֆանտազիաներն է իրագործում:Այ քեզ բաաան  
> Համենայնդեպս էս իդեալական կյանք չի ու ցանկացած բան էլ պետք է լինի,անգամ սվինգը ու նաև պետք է լինեն գեղցի,հետամնաց,անհանդուրժող ստահակներ ու պայքարեն նման արատավոր երևույթների դեմ:


եղբայր, դու ուրիշ զբաղմունք չունես, քան «պայքարել», որ Վարդուշը Վալոդի ներկայությամբ Պողոսի առնանդամը չդնի բերանը: 

կամ էտ «պայքարելը» ո՞նց էս պատկերացնում... կոնկրետ ի՞նչ քայլեր ա պետք ձեռնարկել

----------

boooooooom (26.10.2016), Quyr Qery (26.10.2016), Աթեիստ (25.10.2016), Մուշու (27.10.2016), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև Գլեն ջան:Քեզ գրում է հետամնաց,գեղցի,անհանդուրժող մի ստահակ:Ցանկանում եմ նորից հիշեցնել,որ քո ապրելակերպը իմ համար անընդունելի է:Դե հա,ես անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում,քո մարդկային արժեքներից բեխաբար եմ ու քո անձի վերաբերյալ որևէ անպարկեշտ արտահայտություն չեմ անի(համ էլ վերջում հանկարծ  չպարզվի ԱՄՆ-ի բարեկամներիցս ես,խայտառակ լինեմ):Ինձ համար էդ ընտանիքի մոդելը ամենավատ հիմքերի վրա է դրված:Էդ ընտանիքը ոչ մի բանով ավելի լավը չի էն ընտանիքներից,որտեղ մարդը մտնում կնոջը սատկացնումա,սաղ օրը վեճեր են,ամուսինը ու կինը թաքուն իրար դավաճանում են,ամուսինը սաղ վախտ կնոջը դավաճանում է,իսկ կինը տնից դուրս չի գալիս:Հա,միգուցե վեճերը քիչ են,բայց ինձ համար էդ լավը էնքան ձևական է ու իրա պայթելու հնարավորությունը ահռելի մեծ է:Ինձ համար անընդունելի է էն փաստը,որ ամուսինը 69դիրքով լռված մտածումա,որ հենց էդ ժամանակ իրա կինը մեկ այլ տղամարդու առնանդամը առած բերանը իրա սեռական ֆանտազիաներն է իրագործում:Այ քեզ բաաան  
> Համենայնդեպս էս իդեալական կյանք չի ու ցանկացած բան էլ պետք է լինի,անգամ սվինգը ու նաև պետք է լինեն գեղցի,հետամնաց,անհանդուրժող ստահակներ ու պայքարեն նման արատավոր երևույթների դեմ:


Լրիվ հասկանալի ա, որ քեզ համար անընդունելի ա: Բայց ինչու՞ ես ուզում արգելել նաև նրանց, ովքեր ուզում են սվինգով ապրել: Ինչու՞ ես իրենց փոխարեն որոշում, որ էդ լավը ձևական ա կամ ձևական չի: Եթե Գլենն ասում ա, որ սվինգ ապրելակերպն իր հարաբերությունը կնոջ հետ ավելի ամուր ա դարձնում, ի՞նչ հիմք ունես չհավատալու: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ չես հավատում, ի՞նչ տարբերություն քեզ համար՝ իր ընտանիքն ամուր ա, թե չէ:

----------

boooooooom (26.10.2016), Quyr Qery (26.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2016), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ախր որ չգրեմ՝ կպայթեմ  :Jpit:  

Ինչի՞ են բոլոր «հակասվինգերները» տղամարդիկ, որոնց, ընդ որում, սույն երևույթի մեջ վրդովում է միայն այն պատկերացումը, որ իրենց «սեփական» կինը սեռական հաճույք է ստանում այլ տղամարդուց։

Բայց, իհարկե, էդ նույն տղամարդկանց էնքան էլ չի վրդովում էն հաճույքը, որ իրենք ստանում այլ կանանցից, և ավելի լավ նույնիսկ, եթե այդ «այլ կինը» ամուսնացած լինի։ Սիրելիներս, չե՞ք զգում, որ ստեղից լրիվ ուրիշ բանի հոտ է գալիս, ոչ թե կոնկրետ սվինգը վատ բան համարելու հոտ։

Ես սվինգը չեմ հասկանում, ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում նման հարաբերություններում, բայց ինձ ի՞նչ, եթե մեկ ուրիշը պատկերացնում է, անում է ու լավ է զգում։ Քանի դեռ ինձ չեն պարտադրում դա (իսկ դիմացի զույգին կամ սեփական զուգընկերոջը պարտադրելը, ոնց ես նկատել եմ, սվինգի «փիլիսոփայության» մեջ չի մտնում), ինձ ի՞նչ, թե Վաղոն ու Վարդուշը Պողոսի ու Հայկուշի հետ ինչ են անում։ Ինձ կարելի է մենակ բարի ժամանց մաղթել նրանց։

----------

Progart (13.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Վոլտերա (26.10.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էսի հաց ուտելու պես բան ա... մարդ կա մենակը չի կարում հաց ուտի... մարդ ու կնիկ միշտ պատրաստություն են տեսնում, ընկերներին կանչում են ու իրար հետ են անում ինչ անում են...

----------

Զաքար (01.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր որ չգրեմ՝ կպայթեմ  
> 
> Ինչի՞ են բոլոր «հակասվինգերները» տղամարդիկ, որոնց, ընդ որում, սույն երևույթի մեջ վրդովում է միայն այն պատկերացումը, որ իրենց «սեփական» կինը սեռական հաճույք է ստանում այլ տղամարդուց։
> 
> Բայց, իհարկե, էդ նույն տղամարդկանց էնքան էլ չի վրդովում էն հաճույքը, որ իրենք ստանում այլ կանանցից, և ավելի լավ նույնիսկ, եթե այդ «այլ կինը» ամուսնացած լինի։ Սիրելիներս, չե՞ք զգում, որ ստեղից լրիվ ուրիշ բանի հոտ է գալիս, ոչ թե կոնկրետ սվինգը վատ բան համարելու հոտ։
> 
> Ես սվինգը չեմ հասկանում, ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում նման հարաբերություններում, բայց ինձ ի՞նչ, եթե մեկ ուրիշը պատկերացնում է, անում է ու լավ է զգում։ Քանի դեռ ինձ չեն պարտադրում դա (իսկ դիմացի զույգին կամ սեփական զուգընկերոջը պարտադրելը, ոնց ես նկատել եմ, սվինգի «փիլիսոփայության» մեջ չի մտնում), ինձ ի՞նչ, թե Վաղոն ու Վարդուշը Պողոսի ու Հայկուշի հետ ինչ են անում։ Ինձ կարելի է մենակ բարի ժամանց մաղթել նրանց։


պարտադրել չի կարելի ոչ մի դեպքում... ասենք մարդը գիտի որ կնիկը չի սիրում, դրա համար հետը չի տանում (հո զոռով չի՞ տանելու), կամ հակառակը...

----------

boooooooom (26.10.2016), Ձայնալար (26.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> պարտադրել չի կարելի ոչ մի դեպքում... ասենք մարդը գիտի որ կնիկը չի սիրում, դրա համար հետը չի տանում (հո զոռով չի՞ տանելու), կամ հակառակը...


ու փաստորեն լեվի գացող տղամարդիկ էտ նրանք են, ոմ կանայք չես սիրում էտ սվինգը ու դրա համար էլ մենակ են լեվի գնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ու փաստորեն լեվի գացող տղամարդիկ էտ նրանք են, ոմ կանայք չես սիրում էտ սվինգը ու դրա համար էլ մենակ են լեվի գնում


իսկ ինչու ոչ... եթե կնոջ դուրը չի գալիս, կինը պարտավոր չի գնալ, իրավունք չունես կնոջը պարտադրել, դա բռնություն ա... քրեական հոդված կա բռնության համար

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է սպառված կամ փակված այս թեման, բայց անցնելով Գլենի մեկնաբանությունների վրայով, այսպիսի մի քանի հարցեր առաջացան իրեն ուղղված.

1. Ի՞նչպես եք արձագանքում մրցակցությանը փոխանակվող զուգընկերոջ նկատմամբ: Որքանո՞վ եք վստահ կամ ապահովագրված, որ, ասենք, Ձեր կինը մեկ ուրիշի հետ ավելի հաճույք չի ստանա, քան ստանում էր Ձեզ հետ, և արդյունքում Ձեզ հետ կենակցելն այլևս այնքան էլ ցանկալի չի լինի, կամ իր մտքերն արդեն մեծ մասամբ զբաղված/ուղղված կլինեն մեկ ուրիշի կողմը: Նույնը կարող է տեղի ունենալ և Ձեզ հետ: Թե՞ բացառվում է: Եթե բացառվում է, ինչու՞, ի՞նչ հիմքով: 

2. Էմոցիոնալ կապվածության հնարավորությունը չգիտեմ ինչու բացառել էիք՝ ասելով, որ Ձեր և Ձեր կնոջ միջև անսահման սեր կա: Դուք իսկապե՞ս կարծում եք, թե որևէ մեկը ապահովագրված է երկրորդ կամ ևս մեկ անգամ սիրահարվելու դիպվածից: Քանի որ, ինչպես մի տեղ նշեցիք, սկզբում մեկ-երկու անգամ հանդիպում եք զույգի հետ պարզապես զրուցելու և շփվելու՝ պարզելու համար ՛՛քիմիա՛՛ կա ձեր միջև, թե ոչ, ապա ինչու՞ եք բացառում, որ քիմիայի առկայությունը հաճախ բավարար է լինում սիրահարություն կամ առնվազն տարվածություն առաջացնելու համար, մանավանդ հաջողված սեքսից հետո, և որ հաջողված սեքսը որևէ մեկիդ մոտ անպայման հետին /կամ ձեր նկարագրած անկեղծության դեպքում՝ առաջնային/ մտքեր  պետք  է  որ առաջացնի նորից լինելու տվյալ անձի հետ, ընդ որում հնարավոր է, որ ձեր մյուս զույգն այնքան էլ հաճույք չի ստացել, ՛՛քիմիա՛՛  չկար և կրկնելու ցանկություն չի ունենում: Ինչպե՞ս եք լուծում այս հակասությունը:

3. Եվ վերջապես, նույնիսկ ամենալավ բաներն ունեն բացասական կողմեր: Ըստ Ձեր փորձի, որո՞նք են սվինգ ապրելակերպի բացասական կողմերը:

----------

CactuSoul (30.10.2016)

----------


## John

էս թեման լավ չէի ընկալել մինչև հիմա։ Փաստորեն՝ խոսքը ընկերոջ հետ «լևի» գնալու մասին ա )))

----------

Apsara (30.11.2016), boooooooom (30.11.2016), Lion (30.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), _Հրաչ_ (30.11.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016), Մուշու (30.11.2016)

----------


## erexa

> Ամեն դեպքում, էս ամեն մեկի խելքի բանը չի։ Երևի հատուկ հոգեկերտվածք ա պետք ունենալ սվինգի գնալու համար։


Էս թեմայում, համամիտ եմ, Տրիբունի հետ, որ սա ամեն մեկի խելքի բանը չի: Իմ կարծիքն, այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ այն է, որ նման հարաբերություններ ունեցող մարդիկ, պետք է, շատ «զգույշ» լինեն, որպեսզի, չկորցնեն  իրենց ես-ը: Այդ չափ տեղյակ լինելը, թե՛ ամուսինն ում հետ է, սիրով զբաղվելու, կինն ում հետ, վնաս կարող է, տալ հարաբերություններին: Ուրիշ հարց, եթե ամուսինները տեղյակ չլինեն, թե՛ իրենց զույգընկերը կոնկրետ ում հետ է, հարաբերվելու: Իսկ եթե սվինգ ապրելակերպն էնպիսին է, որ պետք է, անպայման տեղյակ լինեն, իրենց հարաբերություններից, ապա ես, դեմ էս երևույթին:

----------


## Lion

Դե որ չորով նայենք, էս էրեխեքի խելքի բանն էլ չի...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ողջույն բոլոր սվինգերներին ու հակասվինգերներին,  
> 
> Քանի որ բոլորը իրավունք ունեն ազատ կարծիք հայտնել ցանկացած թեմայի շուրջ, ապա կցանկանայի լսել ձեր կարծիքը սվինգի վերաբերյալ։ 
> Մենք (ես ու կինս) սվինգ ապրելակերպով ենք ապրում արդեն 4 տարի, Հայաստանից դուրս, բայց շուտով պատրաստվում ենք այցելել Հայաստան ու շատ կուզենայինք իմանալ թե Երևանում սվինգը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է, 
> ծանոթանալ նույն ապրելակերպով ապրող մարդկանց հետ ... 
> 
> գիտեմ, որ դժվար բան եմ խնդրելու, բայց հնարավորինս առանց վիրավորանքների ու ցիվիլ պատասխաններ ենք ակնկալում։ 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն,
> Գլեն և Ինգա


Ողջույն, Գլեն:

Հայաստանում կա սվինգ-մշակույթ, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա ինտերնետային ծանոթության կայքերի հույսին մնալ: Պարզապես ուսումնասիրելն ու ճիշտ մարդկանց գտնելն ավելի բնական կլինի երևի:

Ես ինքս տեղական սվինգերներից մի քանի հարցազրույց վերցրել եմ (նյութ էի պատրաստում այդ թեմայով): Ընդհանուր առմամբ, հաճելի մարդիկ էին, ում հետ շփվել եմ, ու ներքին ինչ-որ վստահության թե ազատության մակարդակ ունեին, որ ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, չկա:

----------

